# The "I quit / pause / return / change / etc." thread



## Stefan (Jul 28, 2009)

I noticed sometimes people announce that they're quitting or taking a break or are back or intend to change or something like that. Last time I said I might create a common thread for that, so here it is. Please no hate if someone posts his own thread instead of in here, this thread is just an offer for people like me who would like to announce something like this but feel more comfortable doing it in a shared thread rather than creating their own personal one.


----------



## Stefan (Jul 28, 2009)

Alright...

*I quit*

No, not cubing, don't be silly. I quit my job. Not at all an easy decision, but after a long struggle I decided I need the time more than the money. Starting September 1, I'm taking a break to work off stuff that has accumulated over my life and is dragging me down, to work on my own projects, to learn new things, and to find out how I want to continue my life. For example learning Ruby on Rails and Flash and building cubing websites and tutorials with them that I've been wanting to do for a long time. Though it's not just for cubing, it'll hopefully also help me catch up with current technologies and be better for my future jobs.

*I'll change*

No more bickering. I've been for a long time wanting to stop it and I like to think that I partly reduced it, but now I'm really serious. Waste of time, especially when I try to correct stuff, which can be very time-consuming. I'm idealistic, but I can't stop it anyway, and I'd better spend my time in purely constructive ways. And yeah, sometimes I'm wrong and then it's embarrassing. And maybe I'll make more friends if I don't affront everyone. And maybe I can become a good example for others. Cause I'm by far not the only one bickering way too much here.


----------



## JLarsen (Jul 28, 2009)

Ha, I expected this to be something about how annoying threads falling under this category are. Good luck with your future and hopefully you get things straightened out/completed =].


----------



## ChrisBird (Jul 28, 2009)

*I quit:*

I quit making daily, pointless, crappy, useless videos on YouTube. YouTube is a place for people to post whatever videos that want and share them with the world. And from those videos, you start to judge someone. Whether it is justified or not, you begin to think of Person X as someone who is dumb, and Person Y is a great comedian etc. And I do not want to be known (as I mostly already am) as a YouTube whore (hopefully that's allowed on the forums) who only makes videos for subscribers, money, and the honor and glory, and not for my love of cubing.
I love cubing much more then I love YouTube, but I let it get out of hand, and so I am quitting the pointless videos, and only making videos that are interesting and that I believe to be worth people's time. I want to ramble less, and stay on topic, and make sure I know what, and how to talk about what I want to talk about, before actually recording. Editing is a must.

*I'll Change:*

I'll change my outlook and opinion on Youtube, cubing, and the members of both the cubing, and Youtube community. I am going to go to cubing competitions because I love cubing, and because I like meeting people who share the same hobby as me, not to win. Winning is nice, but not my main objective.

*I'll Change:*

My completely defensive attitude when responding the comments, messages, posts etc. I have this attitude where I have to defend myself from everyone and everything who attacks me/points something out that I did wrong because I have made stupid decisions, and been attacked so much for them that I feel the need to retreat into my shell of self-worth.
I will stop reacting in such ways to this, and try to look at what the person is saying from all different points of view, not just the "he is attacking me, and I have to stop him" view.

So that's mine.


----------



## spdcbr (Jul 29, 2009)

*I pause*

The video I'm watching right now because I need to take a restroom break.


----------



## JTW2007 (Jul 29, 2009)

StefanPochmann said:


> For example learning Ruby on Rails and Flash and building *cubing websites and tutorials* with them that I've been wanting to do for a long time.



Can't wait!


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Jul 29, 2009)

*I RETURN!*

because I haven't been here in awhile?... i don't know lol


----------



## Gurplex (Jul 29, 2009)

Stephan, you remind me of Dr.Cox from Scrubs!... I wanted to say that for a long time, hahha. Maybe its because you're not afraid of confronting people and 95% of the time you're right, idk lol.

anyway. Good luck on your future and I hope to see you as a mod again. People m- *COUGH*, People may not like you but you did your job really well! you really kept things in order.


----------



## blah (Jul 29, 2009)

Wait... huh?! Just because you're gonna stop bickering doesn't mean you can't be a mod anymore! :confused:


----------



## Zaxef (Jul 29, 2009)

*I quit*
Procrastinating at learning OLL's and learning like 5 in a day.. time to be steady


----------



## IamWEB (Jul 29, 2009)

*I AM!*

WEB.




This thread idea is nice, and good luck you Stefan.


----------



## rahulkadukar (Jul 29, 2009)

IamWEB said:


> *I AM!*
> 
> WEB.
> 
> ...



 .


----------



## tim (Jul 29, 2009)

StefanPochmann said:


> For example learning Ruby on Rails





StefanPochmann said:


> No more bickering.



Great decisions .


----------



## DavidWoner (Jul 29, 2009)

blah said:


> Wait... huh?! Just because you're gonna stop bickering doesn't mean you can't be a mod anymore! :confused:



I think that has to do with "Waste of time, especially when I try to correct stuff." If he's not a mod, he won't be tempted/able to do all the corrections he was doing before.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Jul 29, 2009)

I RETURN
for now. I'm still in South Africa, but I have internet connection, so I might as well contribute to this forum a little while I'm here.
The funeral was yesterday, and went well (as far as funerals go, anyway).
I depart back to South Africa on the 13'th, and then have school ~2 weeks later.

The computers available are really old, and I have worse-than-dial-up connection (at times, 4kB/s), and so I've decided to look for an OS to run off of a CD or my jump drive that I can use in order to ...avoid....the crappy specs. I was thinking DSL, but even that (50MB) would take a good while to d/l. Any suggestions on this search would be greatly appreciated.

Thankfully, for now, I have portable Chrome on my jumpdrive, which is nice.

As far as cubing goes, I'll be doing a good bit less of that for a little while. While the people here somewhat support the whole cubing thing, I know that the sounds are annoying. However, I do plan to learn 4x4BLD while here, but the tutorial should be text-based, because of the bad connection.

So, yeah, I'm kinda back, and would be even more back if I had a better OS. :/
Please. Suggestions.


----------



## AvGalen (Jul 29, 2009)

Gurplex said:


> Stephan, you remind me of Dr.Cox from Scrubs!... I wanted to say that for a long time, hahha. *Maybe its because you're not afraid of confronting people and 95%* of the time you're right, idk lol.
> 
> anyway. Good luck on your future and I hope to see you as a mod again. People m- *COUGH*, People may not like you but you did your job really well! you really kept things in order.


First proof that Stefan is actually changing. In the past he would have
*) gone through all his posts
*) calculated how often he was right, if he really was wrong ever  and find some way to account for "almost accurate, but not 100%" situations
*) Either post "I was right 97,32% of the time" OR ask "Can you tell me how you got to 95%? Did you base it on something (if so, you are wrong it is 97.32%) or did you just make up some numbers to make you look more intelligent?"


Seriously Stefan, I have noticed you toned down quite a bit lately without losing your "improve the world one stupid person at a time" mentality.

I applaud you for taking your future so serious but I also wonder if you couldn't have asked your employer for training time/budget. 

*I return*: To doing everything I can in the weekly competition....as soon as I will be home (and awake) again for > 30 minutes


----------



## Dene (Jul 30, 2009)

But without you who else is going to beat up all the morons around here? I mean I would, but I barely read any threads these days. I just happen to open one occasionally (usually if I see that someone that I consider to make posts that are worth my time reading has posted most recently in the thread), see something stupid that someone said, and they become my unfortunate target.


----------



## JTW2007 (Jul 30, 2009)

AvGalen said:


> First proof that Stefan is actually changing. In the past he would have
> *) gone through all his posts
> *) calculated how often he was right, if he really was wrong ever  and find some way to account for "almost accurate, but not 100%" situations
> *) Either post "I was right 97,32% of the time" OR ask "Can you tell me how you got to 95%? Did you base it on something (if so, you are wrong it is 97.32%) or did you just make up some numbers to make you look more intelligent?"



That was fun to read. 

*I quit* learning Roux until Nationals.

*I'll change* to Roux when Nationals is over.


----------



## fanwuq (Jul 30, 2009)

I pause FMC and pyraminx because it's too time consuming and there aren't any competitions with it anytime soon.
I'll change to Petrus some time eventually, maybe right after CT this weekend.
I return to OH and BLD until CT this weekend when I will get my official solves and pause again.


----------



## JLarsen (Jul 30, 2009)

*I quit* solving 4x4 because I really don't give 2 craps. 4x4 can die. There.


----------



## JTW2007 (Jul 30, 2009)

Sn3kyPandaMan said:


> *I quit* solving 4x4 because I really don't give 2 craps. 4x4 can die. There.



Well put. I agree.


----------



## jms_gears1 (Jul 30, 2009)

*I will change* to Roux


----------



## jcuber (Jul 31, 2009)

*I return *from being banned. What I want to know is why I was banned. Was it my argument with Ethan?


----------



## Paul Wagner (Jul 31, 2009)

First off, I want to say I'm sorry to all the Moderators, members of this forum I'm sorry for my immature behavior a few months ago.



*I am getting pissed off* I know a few months ago I made a scene on this forum but people always say other people should be mature, I *know* that I'm not being sensitive and people are being asses to me I know I deserve some of the rudeness I receive but definitely not all of it definitely. I mean, Dene is not even rude to me. It's all about the respect level if I said the same thing I say on someone else's username they would say "+1 LOL haha!" But all I get is rude remarks. I just want to say that: 

*I can't change* the way that I'm treated I wish I could maybe I will never get any respect but I just needed to get that off my chest.


----------



## royzabeast (Jul 31, 2009)

Gurplex said:


> Stephan, you remind me of Dr.Cox from Scrubs!... I wanted to say that for a long time, hahha. Maybe its because you're not afraid of confronting people and 95% of the time you're right, idk lol.
> 
> anyway. Good luck on your future and I hope to see you as a mod again. People m- *COUGH*, People may not like you but you did your job really well! you really kept things in order.



+1 for Scrub reference .

Also, *I return* from San Francisco and my internet cut off (result of forgetting to pay the bill) after a week and some.
Edit: What da freaky?! I'm gone for 9 days and theirs two new sections?


----------



## slncuber21 (Jul 31, 2009)

*I might change* to Roux or Petrus, not sure which yet.

*I will* be coming on the site more, and thus cubing more.


----------



## waffle=ijm (Jul 31, 2009)

*I will* never switch to Fridrich. Honestly. 

*I quit* procrastinating (when it comes to cubing). I'm getting tired of things not getting done. after (I think about) a year, I finally got around to making my CMLL videos and I think that's just way too long.


----------



## dbax0999 (Jul 31, 2009)

*I will begin* to slow down my solves and concentrate really hard on looking ahead. I know I can get sub-20 average. I Just need to start trying


----------



## JLarsen (Jul 31, 2009)

Paul Wagner said:


> First off, I want to say I'm sorry to all the Moderators, members of this forum I'm sorry for my immature behavior a few months ago.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



My only problem with the way you act is your rudeness to other people. You seem to be the forum police. When I looked at your recent posts a couple weeks ago 90 percent of them were yelling other people about their posts. It seems I have to back a couple pages to find these, which is a good thing, so I'll leave it at that.


----------



## Paul Wagner (Jul 31, 2009)

Sn3kyPandaMan said:


> Paul Wagner said:
> 
> 
> > First off, I want to say I'm sorry to all the Moderators, members of this forum I'm sorry for my immature behavior a few months ago.
> ...


I admit maybe I was a little bit rude, but I am trying to help maybe I shouldn't.


----------



## JLarsen (Jul 31, 2009)

Key word there is was. A couple weeks ago I didn't approve, but it seems much milder now. I was just letting you know what I was thinking in regards to your behavior.


----------



## Paul Wagner (Jul 31, 2009)

Thanks for the positive support!


----------



## ChrisBird (Jul 31, 2009)

Sn3kyPandaMan said:


> *I quit* solving 4x4 because I really don't give 2 craps. 4x4 can die. There.



Do you give one crap?


----------



## JLarsen (Jul 31, 2009)

MonkeyDude1313 said:


> Sn3kyPandaMan said:
> 
> 
> > *I quit* solving 4x4 because I really don't give 2 craps. 4x4 can die. There.
> ...



Yeah one crap is plenty for 4x4. However my 5x5! Oh man! I'd give it like a bajillion craps. Love that thing. (Well, the 5x5 in general. Mine is dead now and needs a new freakin core)


----------



## JTW2007 (Jul 31, 2009)

Sn3kyPandaMan said:


> MonkeyDude1313 said:
> 
> 
> > Sn3kyPandaMan said:
> ...



Again, agreed.


----------



## abr71310 (Jul 31, 2009)

*I quit* being totally retarded 99% of the time. Now is the time for improvement and helpfulness, not stupidity and random accusations / assumptions.

*I'll change* my attitude towards annoying cubers, and I'll try to be more specific when I describe something obvious (instead of beating around the bush all of the time).


----------



## JLarsen (Jul 31, 2009)

JTW2007 said:


> Sn3kyPandaMan said:
> 
> 
> > MonkeyDude1313 said:
> ...



Lol


----------



## Stefan (Aug 1, 2009)

AvGalen said:


> First proof that Stefan is actually changing. In the past he would have [...]


Yeah, yeah...

Further proof:
- I didn't yell at this being posted in "How-to's, Guides, etc." which is clearly described as "This is not the place to request help or ask questions!" (you have no idea how much self-control that took me).
- I didn't tell this guy he needs glasses or a ****ing ruler (also took a lot of self-control cause I hate people giving false advice like that).
- I didn't mock this when he in turn had ignored this.
- I didn't berate these people for not doing simple checks to easily determine the thread starter is legit.

And so on... I'm really working hard on myself not to let my head explode.


----------



## xXdaveXsuperstarXx (Aug 1, 2009)

*I will begin*
the journey to sub-20 and more seriously take on this challenge.

*I will*
never switch to Roux. M moves aren't fun or fast to me. 

*I will pause*
and go shoot myself before the worlds fastest cuber uses Roux.


----------



## Paul Wagner (Aug 12, 2009)

*I* am very sorry for all the rudeness that I've caused on the forum and am just asking for a new start. And you know I am very angry right now due to some off-topic discussion, and just saying in general can people let things go ever?! I mean I am sorry, I messed up but can anybody ever let it go? No, no they can not they have to always embarrass me on this forum and say mean things to me. You know I have been letting everything go passively but it apparently isn't working. So now I must say it. To all those people that hate/don't like me, can I ask why you have to hold a grudge that's been going on for the longest time now? I mean, I may have done some stupid/ rude things but I am now admitting to that and everything along those lines. So can you people either 

1. Get over it?
2. Forgive me

That's all I had to say but basically this was all brought up to me because somebody IM'ed me and I found it very rude, and quite frankly it hurt the things he said and how my posts are pointless and what not. So yeah I really hope that you can take this into consideration everyone, thanks for your time.


----------



## JTW2007 (Aug 12, 2009)

*I quit* counting a single solve as a legitimate time after being heavily contradicted _in two threads._ I got a good laugh over that.


----------



## IamWEB (Aug 19, 2009)

*I temporarily quit speedcubing.*

Would you believe in 'cube depression'.
Sudden pops despite adjusting tensions against it, too many superglue problems, too much time dealing with Rubik's DIY center caps (nothing works!), too many centers breaking on a meffert's 4x4x4, the 4x4x4 is too bad even when fixed, too many pieces everywhere in the broken ES 2x2x2.

Too much stress. I don't mean to sound like a baby who needs to be a man and get over problems, they happen all the time etc., but it's too annoying to me right now...

With the exception of a single black Rubik's DIY, I have gathered all of my cubes (+ Rubik's 360 and stackmat timer) and put them away for awhile.

*I plan to:*

-Save up plenty of money.
-Come back to cubing with a whole new set of cubes.
-Avoid using superglue AMAP.
-Sub-15 3x3x3, sub-5 2x2x2, and sub-1:00 4x4x4 not long after returning.

Until then, happy cubing mother cubers.


----------



## daniel0731ex (Aug 20, 2009)

*i quite*

yoyoing. i feel so longly practicing by myself and couldn't get help when i got stuck on a trick  (could anyone give me some tips of how to do the yuuki slack??)


----------



## piemaster (Aug 20, 2009)

*I permanently*
change my main method to roux and pursue the sub 20.

*I will*
start bld if someone supllies me with a list of words for the story method that *I CAN USE,* lol. Someone gave me a list in a foreign language.


----------



## JTW2007 (Aug 20, 2009)

*I quit*

procrastinating learning BLD, OH, Megaminx, and Sq-1. Those are event that I have just been too lazy to learn. 

Well... Maybe not Sq-1.


----------



## Sa967St (Sep 1, 2009)

I'm quitting cubing for a few months starting September 21st. I need to do well in school this year, and I can't let cubing distract me from studying and doing schoolwork. After the Canadian Open, I'm not going to do any cubing until the next competition. I need a break anyway, most of my times haven't been improving, and maybe this'll help me do better in competition (less practice=less nervous=fewer DNFs?). I'll still be around in the forums, but I won't be practicing.


----------



## how-to-solve-a-rubix (Sep 1, 2009)

i quit my job, been there for too long and i was never happy there, it was like being in jail day after day.:fp


----------



## fanwuq (Sep 1, 2009)

Sa967St said:


> I'm quitting cubing for a few months starting September 21st. I need to do well in school this year, and I can't let cubing distract me from studying and doing schoolwork. After the Canadian Open, I'm not going to do any cubing until the next competition. I need a break anyway, most of my times haven't been improving, and maybe this'll help me do better in competition (less practice=less nervous=fewer DNFs?). I'll still be around in the forums, but I won't be practicing.



And I am quiting now for almost the same reasons. Bye to everyone until a competition in Maryland, Virginia, Pennsylvania, or New Jersey after February 2010.


----------



## TEGTaylor (Sep 1, 2009)

I quit all big cubes until I get at least one,preferably official, sub 15 3x3 solve and a sub 5 2x2 average.........I always hated big cubes anyway


----------



## happa95 (Sep 2, 2009)

*I (temporarily) quit*
cubing because it was interfering with practicing guitar and trumpet. Though solving a rubik's cube and all it's variants is definitely a worthy endeavor, I personally find that music is more rewarding, and therefore deserves more time. Due to a lack of free-time because of excessive homework, I can only be truly dedicated to one subject. I've decided that my one subject will be music.


----------



## IamWEB (Sep 2, 2009)

Sa967St said:


> I'm quitting cubing for a few months starting September 21st. I need to do well in school this year, and I can't let cubing distract me from studying and doing schoolwork. After the Canadian Open, I'm not going to do any cubing until the next competition. I need a break anyway, most of my times haven't been improving, and maybe this'll help me do better in competition (less practice=less nervous=fewer DNFs?). I'll still be around in the forums, but I won't be practicing.



Same thing for me earlier in this thread.
Only I will RESUME around the 21st (20th is my birthday).


----------



## Lord Voldemort (Sep 2, 2009)

Wow, I haven't been here for a while. 
And imagine, 6 WRs broken since I last checked!


----------



## calekewbs (Sep 6, 2009)

I Pause

I'm gonna step away from cubing for a couple months.

I'm kinda trying to find something new in life. And to do that, I have to let go of what I am used to.

I should be back, but if I don't come back, thank you to all who helped me to improve!

Well, After this weekend I'll be done for a while.

Wish me luck!


----------



## Escher (Sep 10, 2009)

I *quit*. 
I don't know for how long. It could be a month, it could be forever. 
I feel like I've just grown out of the whole thing. There are more important things in life that I've neglected.
I'll still be about on msn if you have me, I might pop in to strangepuzzle every now and again, & I might check back here again every so often to see what WRs are getting like.

I'll put my PBs here, so I can come back to them if I feel like it:
2x2: sub 3 avg of 12
3x3: sub 11 avg of 12, 6.35 lucky, low 8 full step
4x4: 55.xx avg of 12
5x5: sub 2:00 avg of 12
OH: 26.xx avg of 12

Not bad, methinks.
See you around anyway, possibly at UK Open, and/or UK Masters.


----------



## joey (Sep 10, 2009)

Escher, you are the bee's knees.


----------



## waffle=ijm (Sep 10, 2009)

I quit cubing, not for school, but personal reasons. I will return to cubing as soon as possible.


----------



## Daniel Wu (Sep 10, 2009)

I quit all cubes but pyraminx until I get a sub 7 ave of 12 and a sub 6 ave of 5.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Sep 10, 2009)

Escher said:


> I *quit*.





waffle=ijm said:


> I quit


but...but....but...
NO!


----------



## miniGOINGS (Sep 10, 2009)

I quit using Roux for the next week or so.


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Sep 10, 2009)

I (temporarily) quit speedcubing.

I don't like 2x2-6x6 anymore. I will still do them in the weekly comps, but I will focus on 7x7, sq-1, megaminx and pyraminx. I will also focus more on BLDcubing.

I will post my PBs now, so I can come back to them again.

2x2: 2.68 NL single, 4.28 avg12
3x3: 9.91 NL single, 12.70 avg5, 13.61 avg12
4x4: 52.90 NL single, 56.76 avg5, 1:03.61 avg12
5x5: 1:38.38 NL single, 1:43.56 avg5, 1:52.99 avg12
6x6: 3:27.50 NL single, 3:55.xy avg5


----------



## Cyrok215 (Sep 10, 2009)

*I Change*

My method to Petrus/Winter Variation and plan on learning 1-2 algorithms today.


----------



## waffle=ijm (Sep 21, 2009)

bump

*I will*
start using Petrus for OH.


----------



## Jake Gouldon (Sep 21, 2009)

*I will not*

Post again, excecpt perhaps some videos, until I have:
learned full OLL
Gotten at least 1 sub-15 average of 5, and sub-16 of 12


----------



## Tim Major (Sep 21, 2009)

MonkeyDude1313 said:


> *I quit:*
> 
> I quit making daily, pointless, crappy, useless videos on YouTube.


NOOOOO! Your my favourtie Youcuber. (Youcuber? huh, get it? oh never mind....)


----------



## fanwuq (Sep 21, 2009)

fanwuq said:


> Bye to everyone until a competition in Maryland, Virginia, Pennsylvania, or New Jersey after February 2010.



I'm serious. I should be quitting right now. But I can't... 
I just wasted a weekend doing way too many 4x4x4 solves.


----------



## hawkmp4 (Sep 21, 2009)

I'm back. After quite some time, I'm back. I forgot how stress relieving cubing has been. I discovered the Boulder 2009 was going on three days before and managed to blow away my megaminx times from last year. Starting college has given me the perfect opportunities to cube. On the bus commute, in between classes, etc. I enjoy it again.


----------



## elcarc (Sep 21, 2009)

I pause to watch anime


----------



## 4Chan (Sep 21, 2009)

Brb.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Sep 21, 2009)

I (will) return to cubing as soon as I get my X-rays back. Hopefully.



xXdaveXsuperstarXx said:


> *I will begin*
> the journey to sub-20 and more seriously take on this challenge.
> 
> *I will*
> ...



Haha, I have nothing against people who don't like Roux, but I just want to know, what do you have against Roux?


----------



## edd5190 (Sep 21, 2009)

miniGOINGS said:


> I (will) return to cubing as soon as I get my X-rays back. Hopefully.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





xXdaveXsuperstarXx said:


> *M moves aren't fun or fast to me.*


----------



## Escher (Sep 21, 2009)

*I return*.

I got bored. Oh well. I'm restarting my puzzle collection (though I still 'own' all the ones I've left at Jude's), I think I might get into more events, 2x2 and 3x3 are a bit dull now.
I'm also a failure at quitting


----------



## Faz (Sep 21, 2009)

You're teh pwn Rowan. Yes, get into Square-1, I dont think anyone from England is any good at that. 
Hmm, megaminx? 4x4? Magiclolno.

*I will:*
Get a sub 10 average of 12 on youtube by the end of my holidays (2 weeks)


----------



## AndyRoo789 (Sep 21, 2009)

*I will:*
Finish learning all PLLs in the holidays. (2 weeks)


----------



## MTGjumper (Sep 21, 2009)

*I will:*
Get the ER record for Square-1, just to shut Feliks up 

The UK still needs a very good megaminx-er


----------



## GermanCube (Sep 21, 2009)

Escher said:


> *I return*.
> 
> I got bored. Oh well. I'm restarting my puzzle collection (though I still 'own' all the ones I've left at Jude's), I think I might get into more events, 2x2 and 3x3 are a bit dull now.
> I'm also a failure at quitting



What a long brake


----------



## Escher (Sep 21, 2009)

MTGjumper said:


> *I will:*
> Get the ER record for Square-1, just to shut Feliks up
> 
> _The UK still needs a very good megaminx-er _



your wish is my command.

And good luck with ER 



GermanCube said:


> What a long brake



Yeah, it really wasn't was it?


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Sep 21, 2009)

Escher said:


> MTGjumper said:
> 
> 
> > *I will:*
> ...



Hey, get me a British passport


----------



## Chuck (Sep 21, 2009)

*I will pause:*
- doing 4x4x4 and 5x5x5 BLD until my mini QJ 4x4x4 and V Cube 5 came. I had enough of the falling Eastsheen 4x4x4 center pieces and the stiff Mefferts 5x5x5.
- doing attempt on 6x6x6 BLD until my V Cube 6 became more loose without any modding (I wonder how long will it take? :fp)
- doing multi BLD event at competitions until I can do 16 in 1 hour.

*I will quit:*
- from being a 2-look-OLL speedcuber. :fp


----------



## Sa967St (Sep 21, 2009)

Sa967St said:


> I'm quitting cubing for a few months starting September 21st. I need to do well in school this year, and I can't let cubing distract me from studying and doing schoolwork. After the Canadian Open, I'm not going to do any cubing until the next competition. I need a break anyway, most of my times haven't been improving, and maybe this'll help me do better in competition (less practice=less nervous=fewer DNFs?). I'll still be around in the forums, but I won't be practicing.


 it's September 21st  
it's time to put all my cubes away...


----------



## kickinwing2112 (Sep 21, 2009)

Sa967St said:


> Sa967St said:
> 
> 
> > I'm quitting cubing for a few months starting September 21st. I need to do well in school this year, and I can't let cubing distract me from studying and doing schoolwork. After the Canadian Open, I'm not going to do any cubing until the next competition. I need a break anyway, most of my times haven't been improving, and maybe this'll help me do better in competition (less practice=less nervous=fewer DNFs?). I'll still be around in the forums, but I won't be practicing.
> ...



I should do this to because i need to do better in school. Too bad I dont care. In fact I think ill go learn some olls instead of math homework.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Sep 21, 2009)

Sa967St said:


> Sa967St said:
> 
> 
> > I'm quitting cubing for a few months starting September 21st. I need to do well in school this year, and I can't let cubing distract me from studying and doing schoolwork. After the Canadian Open, I'm not going to do any cubing until the next competition. I need a break anyway, most of my times haven't been improving, and maybe this'll help me do better in competition (less practice=less nervous=fewer DNFs?). I'll still be around in the forums, but I won't be practicing.
> ...


nooe!!!
We need competition rite nao!!!


----------



## anythingtwisty (Sep 22, 2009)

I change.....from wasting time lying around to wasting time juggling!


----------



## miniGOINGS (Sep 26, 2009)

I quit cubing for the next month or so, maybe more.


----------



## reghrhre (Sep 26, 2009)

*I return*

I have finally returned and I'm trying to get back into speedcubing.


----------



## Novriil (Sep 26, 2009)

I quit bigcubes, BLD and 2x2 for at least two weeks 
3x3 constantly sub-20..


----------



## Ranzha (Sep 26, 2009)

*I'll pause* my speedcubing, and stick to trying and learning different methods, mainly because my school habits are complete and utter fail and because of it, all of my 3x3s (except the ones I don't use and are hidden) are in my parents' hold now.

*I quit* trying to learn full OLL, and instead will intend to use MGLS.

*I return* from being anonymous at the US Nats, and am finding new friends on YouTube and such.

*I'll change* my sources for algorithms, because everyone knows that a finger-trickin' algorithm is better than a normal ol' 2 or 3-gen algorithm anyday, unless it's a finger-trickin' 2-gen.

*I'll change* the way I vlog because I usually tend to ramble, and I'll look harder for things to talk about and such that cubers and normal ol' YouTubers can enjoy.

*I quit* daily cubing with cubes, and instead am using Werner Randelshofer's virtual cubes.

That's about all.

--Ranzha V. Emodrach, Castrensis...blah.


----------



## nitrocan (Sep 27, 2009)

I never thought I'd post here...

I *take a break*.

It's my last year in high school, and I have to get prepared for the messed up exam system in my country. I'll probably be away for about 9 months. School starts tomorrow. I'll be getting rid of every distraction (cubes, computer, etc. but not piano of course)

Don't flame me when I bump this thread to say that I'm back in june


----------



## fundash (Sep 27, 2009)

*I will* actually take learning Fridrich F2L seriously now.


----------



## Logan (Sep 27, 2009)

*I Change* to using Fridrich F2L all of the time on 3x3. No matter how much it hurts me and my times for a while. I need to train for Cubetcha in October, and get an official sub-40 (hopefully sub-35) average.

*I will quit* cubing after October 24th (Cubetcha) until I can get my grades back up to >97%.


----------



## MistArts (Sep 27, 2009)

*I return* to this forum.

*I quit* cubing.


----------



## fundash (Sep 27, 2009)

*I Tell* MistArts to keep cubing...

MistArts, don't quit, you must keep cubing!


----------



## elcarc (Sep 27, 2009)

I do it less frequently as my transferring from home school to regular school is underway


----------



## CalNgyuen (Sep 28, 2009)

I will go and get some silicone for my cube. Never lubed it yet and its a couple weeks old.


----------



## fanwuq (Sep 28, 2009)

MistArts said:


> *I return* to this forum.
> 
> *I quit* cubing.



*I hope* by cubing, you only mean speedcubing.


----------



## KubeKid73 (Sep 28, 2009)

I haven't been solving cubes a lot lately, but now that I bought 5 more puzzles and got them last week, I just did a 3x3 average and got around 1:10, which is around what I got back when I stopped for a while, like maybe a month and a half ago. I'm glad I haven't gotten worse. And now I'm motivated to learn full PLL (I just kept giving up a while ago. I stopped trying in like May maybe. I don't remember. After that I barely solved cubes at all, but then I completely stopped like a month and a half ago.) and since I got a C4Y diy, I shouldn't get as annoyed when I get bad solves because I won't blame it on my cube.  (My last cube was a storebought, it was horrible, but I got about the same times, so when I get used to this cube, I should do slightly better.)


----------



## JTW2007 (Sep 28, 2009)

MistArts said:


> *I return* to this forum.
> 
> *I quit* cubing.



But....


----------



## MistArts (Sep 28, 2009)

fanwuq said:


> MistArts said:
> 
> 
> > *I return* to this forum.
> ...



Do you mean blindcubing with the sunglass similey?

I just don't have enough time for cubing nowadays.


----------



## fanwuq (Sep 28, 2009)

MistArts said:


> fanwuq said:
> 
> 
> > MistArts said:
> ...



BLD FMC clock!


----------



## SaberSlash49 (Sep 30, 2009)

*I'll change* my ways of learning, to learn gradually, bit by bit. I would go everyday" Time to learn 2 Look PLL." and then I'd look at all the algorithms, and try to remember all of them. I'm not doing that anymore. I am spending about 1 day for each algorithm, to learn fingertricks and execution techniques.

*I quit* my arrogant and complicated ways. Life might not last long, so use it to its fullest. No, this doesn't mean risking your life everyday. Buddhists are relaxed, and peaceful. That's how I want to be. I say to myself everyday "I'll try not to get pissed off.". And do I get pissed off? Sometimes.


----------



## Tim Major (Sep 30, 2009)

I quit lying to non-cubers that I can solve the 2x2 bld.


----------



## MistArts (Oct 1, 2009)

fanwuq said:


> MistArts said:
> 
> 
> > fanwuq said:
> ...



Haha. I'll try that someday.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Oct 6, 2009)

I am slowly returning to cubing, and am going to try to relearn some CMLL's.


----------



## Cyrok215 (Oct 7, 2009)

*I Return* to focusing on 4x4.


----------



## iSpinz (Oct 7, 2009)

I pause to make some chainmaille.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Oct 16, 2009)

I'm tired. I might not be here for a while. We'll see. I'll be back eventually.


----------



## Chuberchuckee (Oct 17, 2009)

*I return...*
... to these forums. Feels good man.

*I resume...*
...speedcubing. Which involves relearning a large amount of the lingo, doing a diagnostic average of...12? (or was it the best 10 out of 12? I don't remember now  ), and reviewing some algs. Maybe switching to ZZ. The feelings of nostalgia are overwhelming me.

*I quit...*
...putting things off until "I GET AROUND TO IT." Guess what.

I have a freaking Round To It. 

Also, whoever designed this particular Round To It is either a schizophrenic or an idiot.







*I change...*
...like Obama doesn't.


----------



## Edward (Oct 18, 2009)

I have pause for like a month, because of a broken wrist


----------



## miniGOINGS (Oct 18, 2009)

Edward said:


> I have pause for like a month, because of a broken wrist



Same here, only finger and thumb. But I'm starting to get back.


----------



## Cyrus C. (Oct 20, 2009)

*I Quit* posting until I understand things more & am a bit more mature.

EDIT: Hopefully this will give me more time to work on solving, & I can come back with much more knowledge of the cube to help people. I still may post occasionally but only when necessary.


----------



## E.drid (Oct 20, 2009)

I came back to cubing after a long hiatus. I got lower 40 averages before. Now I'm in the mid-40 range.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Oct 20, 2009)

I officially return to cubing from a broken finger and thumb. Officially.


----------



## Edward (Oct 24, 2009)

I'm gonna stop posting in the forums for a while. I'm doing something horribly wrong, and I'm gonna find out what it is. Hope I'll be a better poster when I come back.

Edit: Why should I pause, I'll just improve the quality of my posts now. I start again.


----------



## Tim Major (Oct 24, 2009)

I quit being a post whore who does 7.1 posts per day.


----------



## empty (Oct 24, 2009)

I took a break for a few weeks but now I return to cubing and I want to reach my goal, which is sub 30  And to do this I'll continue learning Full OLL+PLL  I hope this time I'll really do it before taking another break


----------



## JTW2007 (Oct 24, 2009)

empty said:


> And to do this I'll continue learning Full OLL+PLL



I'd recommend working on F2L instead. You can easily get sub-15 with 2-look OLL.


----------



## JLarsen (Oct 24, 2009)

JTW2007 said:


> empty said:
> 
> 
> > And to do this I'll continue learning Full OLL+PLL
> ...



Sub 15? Jesus. I wouldn't wait that long. I'm not even sub 15 yet, but then again I'm comparing apples(Fridrich) and oranges(petrus).


----------



## miniGOINGS (Oct 24, 2009)

Sn3kyPandaMan said:


> JTW2007 said:
> 
> 
> > empty said:
> ...



Can Roux be a mango then?


----------



## Muesli (Oct 24, 2009)

miniGOINGS said:


> Sn3kyPandaMan said:
> 
> 
> > JTW2007 said:
> ...



I'd call it either Papaya or Guava.


----------



## empty (Oct 24, 2009)

JTW2007 said:


> I'd recommend working on F2L instead. You can easily get sub-15 with 2-look OLL.



Yes, I know that 2L OLL solves can be really fast, too. But I already know many algorithms and I think it will be an advantage when I learn them as soon as possible. But you're right I still suck a bit on F2L. I always try to get better there, but it takes a long time for me.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Oct 24, 2009)

Musli4brekkies said:


> miniGOINGS said:
> 
> 
> > Sn3kyPandaMan said:
> ...



Pineapple!!


----------



## JLarsen (Oct 24, 2009)

miniGOINGS said:


> Sn3kyPandaMan said:
> 
> 
> > JTW2007 said:
> ...


Nah, Mangoes have too many uses. Roux needs to be a fruit that is only good for one thing....


----------



## miniGOINGS (Oct 24, 2009)

Sn3kyPandaMan said:


> miniGOINGS said:
> 
> 
> > Sn3kyPandaMan said:
> ...



Ahem, Roux is the perfect Siamese Cube method. And it can be good for speed, and FMC, and OH...


----------



## StachuK1992 (Oct 24, 2009)

miniGOINGS said:


> Sn3kyPandaMan said:
> 
> 
> > miniGOINGS said:
> ...


no. Not OH. M moves OH are just silly


----------



## Rikane (Oct 24, 2009)

I tried a big cube solve with roux. It melted my brain a bit to have to turn all the slices at once


----------



## miniGOINGS (Oct 24, 2009)

Rikane said:


> I tried a big cube solve with roux. It melted my brain a bit to have to turn all the slices at once



Lol Zubby, I wouldn't try Roux on anything higher than a Revenge.


----------



## daniel0731ex (Oct 24, 2009)

*i pause*

making pointless posts because it take a lot of effort to do. but i might comeback anytime soon


----------



## JTW2007 (Oct 24, 2009)

miniGOINGS said:


> and FMC



Nonono. An M move is counted as two moves in FMC.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Oct 25, 2009)

JTW2007 said:


> miniGOINGS said:
> 
> 
> > and FMC
> ...



You can solve DF and DB while doing CMLL, or the second block, or use an expanded version of HTM ELL.


----------



## Kian (Oct 25, 2009)

Sn3kyPandaMan said:


> JTW2007 said:
> 
> 
> > empty said:
> ...



Correction, you CAN get to sub-15 using two look oll, but I would say you won't do so "easily" by any means. That's a pretty darn ridiculous suggestion.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Oct 25, 2009)

miniGOINGS said:


> JTW2007 said:
> 
> 
> > miniGOINGS said:
> ...


Or you can just use Petrus.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Oct 25, 2009)

Stachuk1992 said:


> miniGOINGS said:
> 
> 
> > JTW2007 said:
> ...



 that made me smile, and yes, I plan on using it for FMC, I was just suggesting that you could use Roux.


----------



## JTW2007 (Oct 25, 2009)

Kian said:


> Sn3kyPandaMan said:
> 
> 
> > JTW2007 said:
> ...



I've done it pretty easily. I'm sure that if I can do it without really trying, anyone else can do it too.


----------



## tkcube1 (Oct 25, 2009)

I've quit. Got my sub 20 average of 5. Done for a while. Although I did make camcubers speedcubing team so I might go again later. Idk....


----------



## lilkdub503 (Oct 25, 2009)

*I pause:* doing averages of 100, because it eats up hours at a time and I have a lot of work to do. Colleges are looking. 

*I change:* my habits when it comes to cubing. I need to work on OLL memo, BLD, and big/special cubing (Minx, Sq-1). There's more to cubing than 3x3 speed.


----------



## cmhardw (Oct 27, 2009)

*I quit:* Drinking soft drinks and sodas. I always feel bad when I do, and I hate that they have such ridiculously high sugar contents. I might have one occasionally, but for the most part I quit. I'd rather switch to water (for thirst) or coffee (for caffeine).


----------



## Robert-Y (Oct 27, 2009)

cmhardw said:


> *I quit:* Drinking soft drinks and sodas. I always feel bad when I do, and I hate that they have such ridiculously high sugar contents. I might have one occasionally, but for the most part I quit. I'd rather switch to water (for thirst) or coffee (for caffeine).



I did that around 5 years ago and haven't stopped since  coffee is so much better than soft drinks.


----------



## cmhardw (Oct 30, 2009)

Robert-Y said:


> cmhardw said:
> 
> 
> > *I quit:* Drinking soft drinks and sodas. I always feel bad when I do, and I hate that they have such ridiculously high sugar contents. I might have one occasionally, but for the most part I quit. I'd rather switch to water (for thirst) or coffee (for caffeine).
> ...



Man this is bad. I'm already having sugar cravings and caffeine headaches. I'm glad I decided to stop drinking these drinks. Can't wait until I detox though lol.

Chris


----------



## 4Chan (Oct 30, 2009)

I am seriously considering transition to petrus.
It's such a good companion to ZBLL.

The transition from 2 years of fridrich is tough. d:


----------



## waffle=ijm (Oct 30, 2009)

Cubes=Life said:


> I am seriously considering transition to petrus.
> It's such a good companion to ZBLL.
> 
> The transition from 2 years of fridrich is tough. d:



go block building !!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Logan (Oct 30, 2009)

Logan said:


> *I Change* to using Fridrich F2L all of the time on 3x3. No matter how much it hurts me and my times for a while. I need to train for Cubetcha in October, *and get an official sub-40* (hopefully sub-35) *average.*
> 
> *I will quit* cubing after October 24th (Cubetcha) until I can get my grades back up to >97%.




FAIL


except for the bolded/underlined!


----------



## Ryanrex116 (Oct 30, 2009)

*I pause: *the expansion of my collection, using my own money, as I have sadly spent almost all of my money this year. I will do my best to not spend any more money, so I can still compete. I will start spending after chinese new year.

*I try:* to finish my 5x5 average of 100 (only 34 more to go!) before Berkeley Fall 2009.


----------



## Nukoca (Nov 7, 2009)

Edward said:


> I quit posting
> Ill return whenever. Probably in a few days



We didn't mean it!


----------



## Tyson (Nov 17, 2009)

StefanPochmann said:


> Alright...
> 
> *I quit*
> 
> ...



I wish I had the mental fortitude to do the same.


----------



## cookingfat (Nov 21, 2009)

I'm pausing speedcubing until maybe after xmas. Modern Warfare 2 now takes up just about all my spare time and I hardly practice speedsolving any more. I still do casual solves here and there, but not really averages.


----------



## byu (Nov 22, 2009)

I WILL RETURN TO CUBING SOON!

I have spent the last few months working on the following things:

Writing a Novel (http://nanowrimo.org)
Preparing for the SAT
Creating Clay Animations

and I haven't had much time to cube. But I started practicing yesterday and I'm going to start cubing again, I don't know for how long though. But I'll be back on the forums more frequently, hopefully.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Nov 22, 2009)

byu said:


> I WILL RETURN TO CUBING SOON!
> 
> I have spent the last few months working on the following things:
> 
> ...


Your post count is 2012 
And what is your novel about?


----------



## miniGOINGS (Nov 22, 2009)

Stachuk1992 said:


> Your post count is 2012
> And what is your novel about?



I saw that movie with some friends (I know, shocking, I have friends) and thought it was good but the end dragged on too much. I would like to know about the novel too.


----------



## Cyrus C. (Nov 22, 2009)

*I changed* to MGLS 2 days ago, but forgot about this thread so now I'm posting.


----------



## byu (Nov 22, 2009)

For those who want details about my novel:

http://www.nanowrimo.org/user/529849


----------



## miniGOINGS (Nov 22, 2009)

byu said:


> For those who want details about my novel:
> 
> http://www.nanowrimo.org/user/529849



Wow, you still need 6,612 words?


----------



## Edward (Dec 3, 2009)

*I pause* 
I' going to stop seriously speed cubing so I can learn hiragana and katakana.
I'll also take a small break from the forums for the same purpose. (Happy now? Maybe my PPD will go down enough to keep people quiet.)


----------



## Thomas09 (Dec 3, 2009)

cookingfat said:


> I'm pausing speedcubing until maybe after xmas. Modern Warfare 2 now takes up just about all my spare time and I hardly practice speedsolving any more. I still do casual solves here and there, but not really averages.


I play games pretty seriously when I just get one, but what I do to keep my speed cubing, say instinct, in tack, I just do random algs during a loading scene or cut scene.


----------



## cmhardw (Dec 4, 2009)

cmhardw said:


> *I quit:* Drinking soft drinks and sodas. I always feel bad when I do, and I hate that they have such ridiculously high sugar contents. I might have one occasionally, but for the most part I quit. I'd rather switch to water (for thirst) or coffee (for caffeine).



I'm happy to report that I haven't had a single soft drink or soda in 5 weeks! I feel really great about this decision, especially since I am no longer craving these super sugary drinks anymore. I do drink a lot of fizzy water now though, San Pellegrino is my favorite so far. I guess part of the appeal for soft drinks for me is the fizzy sensation. If I can get that with fizzy water, and not soft drinks, all the better! 

Anyone else debating on quitting soft drinks should definitely do it! I feel really good about this decision.

Chris


----------



## Kian (Dec 4, 2009)

cmhardw said:


> cmhardw said:
> 
> 
> > *I quit:* Drinking soft drinks and sodas. I always feel bad when I do, and I hate that they have such ridiculously high sugar contents. I might have one occasionally, but for the most part I quit. I'd rather switch to water (for thirst) or coffee (for caffeine).
> ...



Good for you, Chris! I'm not so sure I good give up soda. It just brings me too much joy


----------



## V-te (Dec 8, 2009)

*Goodbye for now: Merry Christmas and a Happy New Years!*

I'm leaving the forum for now. I've become really addicted to the internet, and it's not good for me at all. My grades are suffering and my health is the worst ever. I will not come back until February 1, 2010. In the meantime, I will be practicing BLD and will work on my F2L. But no more forums until next year. 

I'm also going to cut my hair really short, just like I had it in 6th. 
I'm going to stop procrastinating, and I'm going to start sleeping early. 



I will be back. Until then, have a Merry Christmas and Have a Happy New Years! =)


----------



## ChrisBird (Dec 8, 2009)

http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?t=13951&highlight=africa

Personal matters = not good for separate threads (from what I can tell)

Maybe post this in this the I Quit/Change/Return etc thread by Stephan?

http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?t=14125

EDIT: It seems to have beed merged with the aforementioned thread.


----------



## Zane_C (Dec 8, 2009)

Well I haven't met you, but cya next year.
I guess if your not coming back to these forums until next year, you wouldn't see this post, thus making this post completely useless and a waste of my time.


----------



## Escher (Dec 10, 2009)

I *quit *the way I practice cubing.
I spend a lot of time just solving over and over again, not really improving or doing anything productive (in cubing or irl). It just means I get very frustrated with myself, and think about quitting. It also means I forgo doing anything worthwhile elsewhere in my life because mindless cubing soaks up time so well.

So yeah, from now on, it's either 'cube & learn something new/practice something specific' or 'go do something else'.


----------



## iSpinz (Dec 10, 2009)

I QUIT: Repeatedly trying to reassemble my yj 5x5.


----------



## oskarasbrink (Dec 10, 2009)

*i quit* eating candy and drinking soda everyday. it's like wasting my money that i could do better stuff with. and it's not healthy
*i change* to not cube and sit on the internet all day and try to do some better stuff(reading , jogging , friends, homework and so on)and also take pauses between my sessions
*i pause* from cubing for a week or two. i'm seeing a doctor soon because i think there's something wrong with my wrist. or i'm just gaming and cubing too much


----------



## oskarasbrink (Dec 10, 2009)

cmhardw said:


> cmhardw said:
> 
> 
> > *I quit:* Drinking soft drinks and sodas. I always feel bad when I do, and I hate that they have such ridiculously high sugar contents. I might have one occasionally, but for the most part I quit. I'd rather switch to water (for thirst) or coffee (for caffeine).
> ...


i'm quitting. nice to see that you did so well


----------



## joey (Dec 11, 2009)

Fizzy water makes me gag.


----------



## snckdude (Dec 11, 2009)

*Back to the cube*

Back from a break, reason said break was taken is because i was hitting around 15 seconds per solve, couldnt break the barrier, So fearing there was no room for me to improve i stopped cubing for about 6 months. today, picked up my red C4U DIY and the algs just snapped back into my head. 30 seconds after 6 months of a break isnt so bad. consider me back to posting. look forward to helping/being helped.


----------



## AndyRoo789 (Dec 11, 2009)

Welcome back.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Dec 12, 2009)

I quit: using inspection time during my ZZ solves. This way, I'll have to work on fast recog, and also speed up the rest of my times to stay at my original times.


----------



## Dene (Dec 13, 2009)

cmhardw said:


> cmhardw said:
> 
> 
> > *I quit:* Drinking soft drinks and sodas. I always feel bad when I do, and I hate that they have such ridiculously high sugar contents. I might have one occasionally, but for the most part I quit. I'd rather switch to water (for thirst) or coffee (for caffeine).
> ...



May I ask how much soft drink you were consuming before? And what else were you consuming with sugar?
Don't forget that sugar is a great source of energy. Apart from baked beans, I don't really get any sugar in my diet. So I think that having a cup or two of soft drink daily is quite good for me. It also tastes nicer than water (although I drink more water than anything else, be assured of that!)

Then again, I don't think that my diet is very good in general >.< . Although, then again I don't think that I have any reason to change my diet; I'm certain that any tests done would show that I am in great health.


----------



## Deleted member 2864 (Dec 13, 2009)

*I quit:* Being addicted to a computer game I like =)








*I'm back:* From a long break of serious cubing. I hope I haven't been forgotten around here. =p I suffer from an addiction to a particular game that has taken my cubing time. I still play it, but I now plan to pick up cubing seriously once again.


----------



## 4Chan (Dec 13, 2009)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Brain#Brain_energy_consumption

The brain relies on mostly glucose to work.
Which is sugar basically.


----------



## cmhardw (Dec 13, 2009)

Dene said:


> May I ask how much soft drink you were consuming before? And what else were you consuming with sugar?



Probably two or three 20 oz. drinks per day (about 1750 ml per day), sometimes more. Other than soft drinks I had a relatively "normal" sugar intake overall. I tried to watch my sugar intake, but I allowed soft drinks :confused:



> Don't forget that sugar is a great source of energy. Apart from baked beans, I don't really get any sugar in my diet. So I think that having a cup or two of soft drink daily is quite good for me. It also tastes nicer than water (although I drink more water than anything else, be assured of that!)
> 
> Then again, I don't think that my diet is very good in general >.< . Although, then again I don't think that I have any reason to change my diet; I'm certain that any tests done would show that I am in great health.



I disagree that soft drinks are good, or even ok, for your body. They taste wonderful, I completely agree. However, the more I read about them online, as well as factoring in my own feeling of my personal well being while drinking them every day, I do not think soft drinks are worth it. I am now just over 6 weeks without having a single soft drink and still going. I do still drink a lot of fizzy water though, which is at least a bit better than soft drinks because of no sugar content.

Chris


----------



## hawkmp4 (Dec 13, 2009)

Yeah. Sugar is needed but the spike in blood sugar you get with simple sugars like in pop or even fruit juices is TERRIBLE for you. There's a reason your body is equipped with a digestive system  Complex carbs (NOT white bread or white pasta) get broken down much more slowly and don't cause spikes or drops in blood sugar. More fiber, too.


----------



## fanwuq (Dec 13, 2009)

hawkmp4 said:


> Yeah. Sugar is needed but the spike in blood sugar you get with simple sugars like in pop or even fruit juices is TERRIBLE for you. There's a reason your body is equipped with a digestive system  Complex carbs (NOT white bread or white pasta) get broken down much more slowly and don't cause spikes or drops in blood sugar. More fiber, too.



The Glycemic Index of coca cola, 100% whole grain bread, and orange juice are actually surprisingly close.

http://ziag4.mmb.usyd.edu.au/FMPro?...bleView&-Format=detailsV4.htm&FoodID=45&-Find
http://ziag4.mmb.usyd.edu.au/FMPro?...leView&-Format=detailsV4.htm&FoodID=289&-Find
http://ziag4.mmb.usyd.edu.au/FMPro?...eView&-Format=detailsV4.htm&FoodID=1051&-Find

Lactose is a pretty simple compound, yet the GI for milk is quite low.
http://ziag4.mmb.usyd.edu.au/FMPro?...leView&-Format=detailsV4.htm&FoodID=783&-Find

Therefore, the issue is not how complex the carbohydrate is. A blood sugar spike is not necessarily bad unless it is uncontrolled or you are diabetic. It's even possible to live without any intake of carbohydrates, but that's not necessarily good for you either. There are many more ingredients in sodas for you to complain about than the sugar. I'm sure the person who drink sugar water would do better than the person drinking coca cola. And the person who drink fruit juice would do much better than either one of them.


----------



## Kian (Dec 13, 2009)

I quit: being slow. I'm going to learn new PLLs and OLLs to replace some of the awful ones I have and actually start practicing my abysmal last layer. Thanks must be given to John Tamanas for berating my turning "I _hate_ how slow you turn." at Brown.


----------



## iasimp1997 (Dec 13, 2009)

it seems like alot of people are quitting cubing


----------



## Dene (Dec 14, 2009)

cmhardw said:


> Probably two or three 20 oz. drinks per day (about 1750 ml per day), sometimes more. Other than soft drinks I had a relatively "normal" sugar intake overall. I tried to watch my sugar intake, but I allowed soft drinks :confused:
> 
> I disagree that soft drinks are good, or even ok, for your body. They taste wonderful, I completely agree. However, the more I read about them online, as well as factoring in my own feeling of my personal well being while drinking them every day, I do not think soft drinks are worth it. I am now just over 6 weeks without having a single soft drink and still going. I do still drink a lot of fizzy water though, which is at least a bit better than soft drinks because of no sugar content.



Deary me, you were drinking quite a lot then! I would say that I probably have about 400-500 mL a day on average, although that would very quite a lot.
But anyway, good for you for quitting! Personally, I will stick to my cup of soft drink with lunch, and two or three bottles (355 mL) of Lift+ a week (technically an energy drink, but quite sweet).


----------



## Cyrus C. (Dec 14, 2009)

I Begin learning/using Full OLL.


----------



## TEGTaylor (Dec 14, 2009)

I quit trying to big-cube, I fail at anything more then 3x3. Also I am going to quit trying to quit quitting to quit to use roux. I will not make pairs anymore, its just too boring, I <3 block building


----------



## Edward (Dec 14, 2009)

I start learning full OLL

12/57


----------



## Ranzha (Dec 14, 2009)

*I'mma start* making my own LL-ish methods.
*I'mma start* using "I'mma start".


----------



## Edward (Dec 14, 2009)

I quit all forums. (I might return though)
This time I'm serious.


----------



## Parity (Dec 14, 2009)

Edward said:


> I quit all forums. (I might return though)
> This time I'm serious.



You still have to go to the competition.

I am going to start using the computer only for 1 hour a day.
I am getting fatter every day.


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Dec 15, 2009)

Technically, your rephrase just cancels itself out. This place is newb-friendly(read, newb, not noob), but it doesn't appreciate too much spam.
And welcome back to the forums.

I think I'll quit buying anything else once my last shipment for a long, long time. That means I won't be getting any China V-Cubes, any real V-Cubes, anything else. Boo, I'll never solve a 6x6 now


----------



## TioMario (Dec 15, 2009)

Escher said:


> I *quit* the way I practice cubing.
> I spend a lot of time just solving over and over again, not really improving or doing anything productive


Yeah, i quit that too.
I ALSO quit -2 look PLL

I'm *changing* my sedentary lifestyle. I'll start going to the gym on Mondays, Wednesdays and Fridays


----------



## cmhardw (Dec 24, 2009)

I'm going on a 9 day vacation to visit my family in California this Christmas! I won't have internet, so I'll be pausing from all forum related stuff for a while. I haven't seen my grandparents and my Mom's side of the family in over a year, so I'm very excited!

Merry Christmas everyone, and Happy New Year! See you all in a little over a week!

Chris


----------



## CitricAcid (Dec 24, 2009)

*I QUIT*
Using 2-Look PLL,
Not learning parity algorithms,
And staying on 2LOLL.
I'm gonna try to learn at least half of 1LOLL.


----------



## Overtime (Dec 24, 2009)

I learn more full pll algs and eventually full oll then improve my f2l

I've learned 4x4 parity and solved my first 5x5s (digitally)


----------



## iSpinz (Dec 25, 2009)

I pause for 5 internetless days to go to Wisconsin Dells for Christmas.


----------



## Faz (Dec 25, 2009)

Faz will be away until the 11th of Jan. I will cube!!!


----------



## kooixh (Dec 25, 2009)

i quit LBL method
i change using fridrich
i pause 15 puzzle


----------



## Cyrus C. (Dec 26, 2009)

I change back to Petrus.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Dec 26, 2009)

I change to using the <RU> EPLL's.


----------



## Neo63 (Dec 30, 2009)

I quit cubing. I know, it sucks but my mom is forcing me to do it. Hopefully I'll go to at least one comp during the summer though.


----------



## iSpinz (Dec 30, 2009)

iSpinz said:


> I pause for 5 internetless days to go to Wisconsin Dells for Christmas.



I return.


----------



## nlCuber22 (Dec 30, 2009)

*I quit* using 2 Look OLL.


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Dec 30, 2009)

*I quit* reading this thread.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Dec 31, 2009)

I *quit* 100% participation on all events in the weekly competitions. Because I have so much trouble resisting competitions, I know myself well enough to know the only way I will succeed is to have very specific rules that I must follow. So, for all of the competitions for 2010, here are my rules, for each online competition:

1. I may still compete in any BLD event, to whatever degree I wish.
2. I may still compete in any non-BLD event, as long as I do it BLD. I figure this is safe because there's no hope I will become fast enough to do everything BLD. That allows me to still do a 6x6x6 and 7x7x7 BLD solve each week, which I feel I need to continue to do, because it keeps me up to speed on 5x5x5 BLD. I could also see myself continuing to do Magic and Master Magic thanks to this rule.
3. I may compete in any *one* other event each week, but only one. I will probably choose a different event each week.
4. Once per quarter, I may at my discretion compete in every event, disregarding the above rules. You can't expect me to do without entirely, can you? 

I know this doesn't sound like much, but it's a huge cutback for me.

The same rules apply for the computer competition, except that I may always do 3x3x3 speed in addition to 3x3x3 BLD, just to give me practice to warm up for 3x3x3 BLD, since otherwise I have almost no hope of being able to control it.


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Jan 3, 2010)

*I start* doing all events again in the weekly competition, because I have the feeling I might be able to win 2010 with Mike quitting.


----------



## Forte (Jan 3, 2010)

Neo63 said:


> I quit cubing. I know, it sucks but my mom is forcing me to do it. Hopefully I'll go to at least one comp during the summer though.



So what this means is, you will stop cubing for a week, then practice a lot and get really good


----------



## xXzaKerXx (Jan 3, 2010)

I *Quit* big cubes and start working on the 3x3 and BLD, and possibly learning a square-1, if i can find it


----------



## oskarasbrink (Jan 3, 2010)

Neo63 said:


> I quit cubing. I know, it sucks but my mom is forcing me to do it. Hopefully I'll go to at least one comp during the summer though.


aw, that sucks. but why ?


----------



## Dude9 (Jan 3, 2010)

*Oll*

I *start* learninng 1LOLL's again. ( I had 35 learnt )


----------



## cookingfat (Jan 3, 2010)

from 21st Nov > 


cookingfat said:


> I'm pausing speedcubing until maybe after xmas. Modern Warfare 2 now takes up just about all my spare time and I hardly practice speedsolving any more. I still do casual solves here and there, but not really averages.




I now return to cubing. I've done my first averages in 6 weeks and I'm starting to feel the bug again. I'll probably start doing the weekly comp and practicing BLD again. 

I think I need a cubesmith order and a bunch of new puzzles to get me back into it. 

And I need to commit to going to Bristol in March, it should be really fun.


----------



## Edward (Jan 5, 2010)

> sub 5 2x2
> SUB 15 3X3
> 
> LEARN TO READ JAPANESE
> ...



Its amazing how quickly aspirations can change. I quit trying learn an instrument. I have no desire to do it, as I did before 2010.


----------



## cmhardw (Jan 7, 2010)

Back from my vacation. Need to catch up on all the missed posts, there are so many!

Chris


----------



## Faz (Jan 31, 2010)

Taking a break sorta. I'm pretty happy with my official times, and I won't have another competition for at least half a year or more. I'll be practicing other events, like sq1, pyraminx, megaminx. And also, school is starting tomorrow, so I'll have homework and stuff. (Not that that'll take up alot of time)

Won't be posting that much. I hope to still do weekly comps and stuff I guess.

Dw, I definitely won't quit.


----------



## Forte (Jan 31, 2010)

WHY ARE YOU QUITTING ON US FELIKS


----------



## V-te (Feb 1, 2010)

I quit cubing for the time being. 

I have realized that it really is possible to do what you set your mind to. 
Tomorrow is my one year of cubing. I think one year was enough. 

I want to thank everyone that helped me along the way. The journey was really incredible. I will still cube once in a while, but no longer for speed. I will dedicate my time into something more productive, like playing guitar, learning some programming, or getting better at chemistry and math. 

Once again, thanks for everything from everyone! =) 
I hope to regain interest in years to come, so until then, I am Eduardo Vite, and I hope to cross by you guys again later in life. =)
Thank you.


----------



## 4Chan (Feb 1, 2010)

You were a pretty cool guy.
Good luck in your endeavors.


----------



## Feryll (Feb 1, 2010)

*I quit* buying cubes from china unless it's really necessary. I can't take the shipping costs, the travel time and customs. I would prefer just to buy off ebay. SAVE ME iSpinz's store!
*I quit* using my whole wrist to force a turn. I just figured out how to do R U R' U' properly and I'm addicted! Maybe now I can get sub-40 consistently...


----------



## StachuK1992 (Feb 1, 2010)

I start forcing my self to become color neutral. It's not like I'm getting any better as-is :/


----------



## miniGOINGS (Feb 1, 2010)

Feryll said:


> SAVE ME iSpinz's store!



Hmm?



Feryll said:


> I just figured out how to do R U R' U' properly and I'm addicted! Maybe now I can get sub-40 consistently...



AvG's sig...


----------



## nlCuber22 (Feb 1, 2010)

Stachuk1992 said:


> I start forcing my self to become color neutral. It's not like I'm getting any better as-is :/



this


----------



## StachuK1992 (Feb 1, 2010)

nlCuber22 said:


> Stachuk1992 said:
> 
> 
> > I start forcing my self to become color neutral. It's not like I'm getting any better as-is :/
> ...


----------



## That70sShowDude (Feb 1, 2010)

Starting to cube again after not cubing since around the beginning of November.


----------



## Inf3rn0 (Feb 2, 2010)

Kindof back into cubing. Haven't done much the past month. Went back to school today so that's going to be taking alot of my time. None the less i'll be working on getting better at 3x3. Looking forward to a comp in New Zealand sometime later this year.

Also might try to do as many weekly comps as i can, haven't been that motivated to do them these days. Will give as many events a go as possible. Come to think of it i might put a bit of work into my FMC.

That's all, looking forward to seeing people in New Zealand.


----------



## bwatkins (Feb 3, 2010)

*I QUIT*
Timing myself and hoping i get faster. 

*I PAUSE *
Efforts to learn BLD while i should be doing my engineering coursework

*I RETURN*
To practicing F2L at all angles and lookahead.


----------



## nlCuber22 (Feb 6, 2010)

*I start* learning full OLL. No idea why, but not knowing every single OLL I get annoys me greatly. I will be adding it to my signature every time I learn a new one.

Currently at *26/57*.


----------



## Edward (Feb 6, 2010)

nlCuber22 said:


> *I start* learning full OLL. No idea why, but not knowing every single OLL I get annoys me greatly. I will be adding it to my signature every time I learn a new one.
> 
> Currently at *26/57*.



Now you know what to have as a sig 

Oh shoot, gotta update my numbers.


----------



## nlCuber22 (Feb 6, 2010)

Edward said:


> nlCuber22 said:
> 
> 
> > *I start* learning full OLL. No idea why, but not knowing every single OLL I get annoys me greatly. I will be adding it to my signature every time I learn a new one.
> ...



Race to 2LLL?


----------



## Edward (Feb 6, 2010)

nlCuber22 said:


> Edward said:
> 
> 
> > nlCuber22 said:
> ...


Sure, but I won't act like we are racing. Im taking this nice and steady .


----------



## Toad (Feb 6, 2010)

nlCuber22 said:


> Edward said:
> 
> 
> > nlCuber22 said:
> ...



I'll leisurely join in this race... I'm on 35/57 at the moment but I hardly spend any time cubing any more lol so you'll probably both beat me...


----------



## miniGOINGS (Feb 7, 2010)

I pause being a member of this forum. It might be a week, it might be a month, it might be forever. Goodbye forum peoples.


----------



## 4Chan (Feb 7, 2010)

Everytime I see this thread bumped, I click in anticipation, hoping that a nublet will leave. :d

More often than not, I'm left in disappointment.


----------



## Edward (Feb 7, 2010)

miniGOINGS said:


> I pause being a member of this forum. It might be a week, it might be a month, it might be forever. Goodbye forum peoples.


If I may ask... WHY!!!!!!!!???


----------



## ianini (Feb 7, 2010)

*I quit* buying useless amounts of cubes and I'm following thrawsts philosophy that you should only buy cubes if you really need them, not because you can.

*I quit* being wasteful with stickers, food, and items I take for granted everyday. Only replace items when necessary, not because you can. 

*I quit* being a slacker in school. My grades and B's and A's but I know that I can do better. My goal by the end of 8th grade is an all A-'s or above in all by classes. 

*I quit* drinking soda and junk food. 

It's time for change for me.


----------



## Ranzha (Feb 7, 2010)

*I quit* trying to learn VHF2L and my bad edges-first F2L. I'm already 2 weeks in to intuitive F2L.

*I return* to learning COLL, since it'll help me GREATLY in the future.


----------



## SaberSlash49 (Feb 8, 2010)

*I am* going to start practicing only on 3x3 so that I can focus more on it, and get faster.

*I quit* practicing all of my other puzzles (temporarily) when I should be solving 3x3.


----------



## Muesli (Feb 8, 2010)

*I quit* staying up so late. It's making me really tired ALL THE TIME!


----------



## gamemeister27 (Feb 8, 2010)

Some of you may remember me from the twisty puzzle forums. I'm back to cubing after a break for about a year. I'm down to a sub-30 average with Fridrich, around 35 with petrus, and I'm starting to practice Roux (sub 50).


----------



## PHPJaguar (Feb 11, 2010)

I *pause* my forum/cubing addiction for a month. I broke my average of 5 and 12 record today, and now I think it's time to take a break.

brb.


----------



## ben1996123 (Feb 12, 2010)

Musli4brekkies said:


> *I quit* staying up so late. It's making me really tired ALL THE TIME!



*I quit - * that^^^^^^^^^^^^ oh umm... dang its 3:05am 

*I quit - * posting videos of silly scrambles and lucky singles 

EDIT: Me want sleep now


----------



## Anthony (Feb 12, 2010)

ben1996123 said:


> *I quit - * posting videos of silly scrambles and lucky singles



+1


----------



## ProfilesRubiks (Feb 12, 2010)

I start learning full OLL
i start complaining to C4Y for the crappy quality in puzzles i've gotten, 2 broken puzzles in 1 month, and non-sticky stickers! WTF?

i stop trying to learn bld, i just can't do it

i stop practicing 7x7, it isn't that important to me.

i start advanced edge pairing in 4x4, NEED IT.

i stop this post. it's pretty long.


----------



## Paiev (Feb 13, 2010)

*I return* to this forum and speedcubing in general. Unfortunately I still suck with a best RA today of 21.90. The WRs certainly have improved, and now there are 89348 different kinds of DIY it seems. Looks like not that much else has changed, though.


----------



## lilkdub503 (Feb 15, 2010)

I quit the forums. For a long time. I'll cube a little bit, maybe in the summer, but I won't be around here too often.

I stop cubing after tomorrow. I really haven't touched a cube more than twice in a month, and it has been one of the best months since I first learned how to solve a cube exactly one year ago. Tomorrow, I'll do a forum competition, Sunday contest, and hang it up until spring break. If I'm not really feeling the bug then, I may quit forever. I still will keep my cubes as my FB profile, but that's just a baller picture.


----------



## OregonTrail (Feb 15, 2010)

*I pause* touching any twistypuzzles or doing anything related to them until I sleep from the hours of 11pm to 7am for seven days in a row.


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Feb 28, 2010)

*I quit* doing every event in the weekly competition every week. I know I promised to do my best every week this year, but in the past few weeks cubing lost its priority to me. The spare time I _do_ want to spend on cubing, I would like to spend on practising whatever event I like, not whatever event I haven't done for this week's weekly yet.

I wish Simon and Mats the best of luck to finish what I had as my goal at the start of this year: getting over 12500 points, although I'm pretty sure Simon will get over 15000.


----------



## Daniel Wu (Feb 28, 2010)

*I pause* cubing so much all the time. I will focus on pyraminx, 2x2, and 3x3 when I have time. I will dedicate more time to learning chinese.


----------



## Escher (Mar 9, 2010)

I quit competitively practicing. Cubing isn't fun anymore.


----------



## DavidWoner (Mar 9, 2010)

Lies.


----------



## Escher (Mar 9, 2010)

Escher said:


> I quit competitively practicing. *Cubing isn't fun anymore.*





DavidWoner said:


> Lies.



Bolded part definitely isn't...


----------



## Mike Hughey (Mar 9, 2010)

trying-to-speedcube... said:


> *I quit* doing every event in the weekly competition every week. I know I promised to do my best every week this year, but in the past few weeks cubing lost its priority to me. The spare time I _do_ want to spend on cubing, I would like to spend on practising whatever event I like, not whatever event I haven't done for this week's weekly yet.
> 
> I wish Simon and Mats the best of luck to finish what I had as my goal at the start of this year: getting over 12500 points, although I'm pretty sure Simon will get over 15000.



Heh. Now you see why I quit. It gets pretty overwhelming after a while, doesn't it?  I can't believe I pretty much kept it up for a year and a half.

I'm probably still doing too much with all the BLD, but I don't *quit* that - yet.


----------



## Kian (Mar 9, 2010)

Escher said:


> I quit competitively practicing. Cubing isn't fun anymore.



From what I've heard I think you probably do too many solves a day for it to be fun. Burning out is inevitable when you make it a job. I think you'll enjoy cubing again if you just do it when you want to. I don't foresee retiring from cubing any time soon myself because I don't force myself to do more than I enjoy. As much as I would like to be faster it's not worth not enjoying myself. Not even close.

Either way, i hope you don't leave us completely and that you continue to enjoy the community.


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Mar 9, 2010)

Mike Hughey said:


> trying-to-speedcube... said:
> 
> 
> > *I quit* doing every event in the weekly competition every week. I know I promised to do my best every week this year, but in the past few weeks cubing lost its priority to me. The spare time I _do_ want to spend on cubing, I would like to spend on practising whatever event I like, not whatever event I haven't done for this week's weekly yet.
> ...


I liked doing the weekly competitions because I could practise each event a little bit and see a very very slow progression in every event, which made me the allrounder I am now. I still don't want to specialize in any event, I just think that practising one event a lot, then another event a lot, then another event, etc. is more effective than doing 5 solves for every event every week. 

I was practically forcing myself to practise everything, and now that cubing lost its priority, I don't want to force myself to do anything anymore. I want to do what I want to do, not what I haven't done yet.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Mar 9, 2010)

trying-to-speedcube... said:


> Mike Hughey said:
> 
> 
> > trying-to-speedcube... said:
> ...



That makes a lot of sense. I felt the same way, although I still pretty much always want to do all of the BLD each week.


----------



## Escher (Mar 10, 2010)

Kian said:


> Escher said:
> 
> 
> > I quit competitively practicing. Cubing isn't fun anymore.
> ...



Thanks, I think you're absolutely right. 

To be completely honest, I haven't been doing 500+ solves a day for quite a while, but I've just been so pre-occupied with being competitive lately... I'm still cubing for fun, I'm just tired of pressuring myself for nothing.
I'm not going to do a Breandan at any rate, and I'm still coming to Nats and TOS


----------



## CubesOfTheWorld (Mar 10, 2010)

*I'll change* my tensions, and stickers


----------



## Anthony (Mar 10, 2010)

Escher said:


> I'm not going to do a Breandan at any rate, and I'm still coming to Nats and TOS


TOS as in the competition the week after Nats?


----------



## Escher (Mar 10, 2010)

Anthony said:


> Escher said:
> 
> 
> > I'm not going to do a Breandan at any rate, and I'm still coming to Nats and TOS
> ...



Yeep.


----------



## Tim Major (Mar 22, 2010)

I quit re-learning PLLs, and start learning Polish V. These Holidays, I plan on learning 2 sets. What are my chances?  



Spoiler



I suck at sitting down, and learning algs



Edit: Change this to 1 set. Still, no chance


----------



## JLarsen (Mar 26, 2010)

Hey guys. It's been a few months. I recently got a notification from cubingUSA about nationals being in Cambridge MA 0_0, and I thought to myself that it was too good to pass up. I may not go insane and try really REALLY hard to get as good as I was for it, but knowing myself quite well, if I do start cubing again, I bet I will....I think it's been 2 months since I've even touched a cube at all, and something like 4 since I basically quit practicing. (1-5 solves a month) Hopefully I can remember most of my stuff pretty quickly. I'll let everyone know how much I suck at petrus as soon as I get some free time and feel like failing ;]. 

-Panda.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Mar 26, 2010)

Sn3kyPandaMan said:


> Hey guys. It's been a few months. I recently got a notification from cubingUSA about nationals being in Cambridge MA 0_0, and I thought to myself that it was too good to pass up. I may not go insane and try really REALLY hard to get as good as I was for it, but knowing myself quite well, if I do start cubing again, I bet I will....I think it's been 2 months since I've even touched a cube at all, and something like 4 since I basically quit practicing. (1-5 solves a month) Hopefully I can remember most of my stuff pretty quickly. I'll let everyone know how much I suck at petrus as soon as I get some free time and feel like failing ;].
> 
> -Panda.



HAI!


----------



## Toad (Apr 2, 2010)

I pause all competitive speed solving for two weeks.

Tonight I've done over 250 clock solves to try (and fail) to get me a sub10 ave12 and one of my fingers is now purple and my eyes sting.

I'm just taking it a bit too far and need to get on with my A-Levels.

Kthx.


----------



## nlCuber22 (Apr 2, 2010)

I *quit* telling impulsive lies to make myself feel better about my speed.

I tend to strive to be the best at everything I do, and with so many fast cubers, it's (_really_) hard to keep up. 
If you see me tell an obvious lie, notify a mod so they can *ban me. I'm serious.

*


Spoiler



not forever please


Anyway, I really feel bad about my mistakes. I'll see everyone who's going to the Baltimore and Carnegie Mellon Spring competitions. Until then, I'm just gonna practice.

-nlcuber

EDIT: I also *start* practicing 4x4 (once I finally get around to ordering another one).
I'm tired of 3x3 and 2x2.


----------



## aronpm (Apr 2, 2010)

nlCuber22 said:


> *
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


Fixed that for you.


----------



## nlCuber22 (Apr 2, 2010)

aronpm said:


> nlCuber22 said:
> 
> 
> > *
> ...



kthx


----------



## nitrocan (Apr 27, 2010)

So after a long pause because of universities and stuff, I am looking forward to joining the cubing society again. Also, I saw that my lousy 4x4 NR has been beaten . I don't have a decent cube though. I need to buy a couple of 3x3s and a 4x4. Since I have been away, I am not up to date with the new cubes. My style is something in between smooth and fast-turning. Can someone recommend me anything? Thanks.


----------



## cincyaviation (Apr 27, 2010)

nitrocan said:


> So after a long pause because of universities and stuff, I am looking forward to joining the cubing society again. Also, I saw that my lousy 4x4 NR has been beaten . I don't have a decent cube though. I need to buy a couple of 3x3s and a 4x4. Since I have been away, I am not up to date with the new cubes. My style is something in between smooth and fast-turning. Can someone recommend me anything? Thanks.



Alpha V (crispy) or FII (smooth) for 3x3, YJ (v cube mech)P or mini QJ (ball core mech) for 4x4


----------



## iasimp1997 (Apr 27, 2010)

aronpm said:


> nlCuber22 said:
> 
> 
> > *
> ...



You're mean.


----------



## nitrocan (Apr 28, 2010)

cincyaviation said:


> nitrocan said:
> 
> 
> > So after a long pause because of universities and stuff, I am looking forward to joining the cubing society again. Also, I saw that my lousy 4x4 NR has been beaten . I don't have a decent cube though. I need to buy a couple of 3x3s and a 4x4. Since I have been away, I am not up to date with the new cubes. My style is something in between smooth and fast-turning. Can someone recommend me anything? Thanks.
> ...



Ahh the website doesn't work, I'm so lucky!

EDIT: It works now.


----------



## ExoCorsair (Apr 28, 2010)

Hi guys, did I miss anything?


----------



## Anthony (Apr 29, 2010)

For those who care at all..

I'm tired of solving a Rubik's Cube in 12 seconds and feeling disappointed. I just need a break for a while. I don't know if it'll be 3 days or 3 weeks. We'll see. I'll be back eventually though.


----------



## Feryll (Apr 29, 2010)

Anthony said:


> For those who care at all..
> 
> I'm tired of solving a Rubik's Cube in 12 seconds and feeling disappointed. I just need a break for a while. I don't know if it'll be 3 days or 3 weeks. We'll see. I'll be back eventually though.



lol at your signature following that. Thought it was part of the post. Are you leaving the forum temporarily, too?


----------



## Anthony (Apr 29, 2010)

Feryll said:


> Are you leaving the forum temporarily, too?



I'll check out what's going on on here whenever I feel like it. I'm just not going to be on here for 5 hours a day anymore.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Apr 29, 2010)

ExoCorsair said:


> Hi guys, did I miss anything?



Not really. Dan still rulez on big cubes. 

Are you back?


----------



## IamWEB (Apr 29, 2010)

Anthony said:


> For those who care at all..
> 
> I'm tired of solving a Rubik's Cube in 12 seconds and feeling disappointed. I just need a break for a while. I don't know if it'll be 3 days or 3 weeks. We'll see. I'll be back eventually though.



Reading that and then following it with your sig caused a cheer that made up for 1/3rd of the sad and confused feeling I had before reading your sig.

Take a break for a day or two, and then come back and just clean your cube. Relube it, and practice turning slower. Then more sub-11 avg12s?


----------



## ExoCorsair (Apr 29, 2010)

Mike Hughey said:


> ExoCorsair said:
> 
> 
> > Hi guys, did I miss anything?
> ...



Temporarily, possibly.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Apr 29, 2010)

ExoCorsair said:


> Mike Hughey said:
> 
> 
> > ExoCorsair said:
> ...



Cool! Hope to see you again at a competition someday.


----------



## Escher (Apr 29, 2010)

Anthony said:


> For those who care at all..
> 
> I'm tired of solving a Rubik's Cube in 12 seconds and feeling disappointed. I just need a break for a while. I don't know if it'll be 3 days or 3 weeks. We'll see. I'll be back eventually though.



Good plan, you'll find that in not much time you actually really fancy doing it again and you'll probably practice harder than before


----------



## IamWEB (Apr 30, 2010)

Escher said:


> Anthony said:
> 
> 
> > For those who care at all..
> ...



1 day later: XD


----------



## ChrisBird (Apr 30, 2010)

IamWEB said:


> Anthony said:
> 
> 
> > For those who care at all..
> ...



You act as if he has no idea what he's doing >_>


----------



## ExoCorsair (May 2, 2010)

Nevermind, finals week, bbl.


----------



## cincyaviation (May 6, 2010)

I STOP practicing anything but 2x2 until i get my AV, i just finished learning CLL and i need to get much better at it, i will still do race to sub 20 though


----------



## Edward (May 12, 2010)

I MIGHT switch back to fridrich...
I thought Roux was the funnest method in teh world. I even forced myself to have reasons to switch from fridrich. But now, =/. Maybe I just need to get better at blockbuilding, but it's not for everyone. 

I'm thinking about it.


----------



## Toad (May 12, 2010)

Edward said:


> I MIGHT switch back to fridrich...
> I thought Roux was the funnest method in teh world. I even forced myself to have reasons to switch from fridrich. But now, =/. Maybe I just need to get better at blockbuilding, but it's not for everyone.
> 
> I'm thinking about it.



Wait until you've got a sub20 ave100... Then you're allowed to switch back.


----------



## Edward (May 12, 2010)

randomtoad said:


> Edward said:
> 
> 
> > I MIGHT switch back to fridrich...
> ...



That'll take too long 
I'll see how things go.


----------



## miniGOINGS (May 12, 2010)

Edward said:


> randomtoad said:
> 
> 
> > Wait until you've got a sub20 ave100... Then you're allowed to switch back.
> ...



 19.99 average of 50 yesterday.


----------



## Tim Major (May 13, 2010)

I quit doing OH with LH. I have practised non-stop with LH, but I am still faster with RH on which I did basically no practise. I now will compete in the race to sub 30 thread RH. I have a long way to go 

And also, I've changed main speed cubes. From A-V to A-III-F (I'm not sure if it's A-III or A-III-F, are they the same?) And I now tend to have sub 10 f2ls because slow-turning on this cube is great. I slow turn for the first few slots, then all out blast for last slot and LL. Sometimes, If I'm working on a pair and I know it won't effect say a solved pair next to it, I turn fast. And by slow turning, it's really slow turning.


----------



## Zane_C (May 15, 2010)

I quit 2 hand 3x3 speedsolving until I need to submit my score for the forum comp sometime next week.
I want sub 30 avg12.


----------



## reghrhre (May 21, 2010)

I've been meaning to post this for some time. *I quit cubing.* Yea I know I'm not a well known/popular user and no one might not really care about me but I thought I'd mention this. I just cannot have fun speedcubing anymore, it's just too boring now, I'm never cubing again and it makes me sad to say that I'm leaving especially how I've been cubing for about 3-4 years. It was cool going to competitions and seeing other cubers and all but yea. If anyone really cares and wants to ask why, just MSN me or something. Well that's all. Goodbye speecubing.com and every cuber out there, it was fun while it lasted. </stuff>


----------



## Elliot (May 21, 2010)

I am officially quitting cubing until 11:11 pm on June 5th 2010. I need to focus on finishing up the school year. I will not visit this site (or any other cubing related sites), or pick up any cube until that date. See you then!


----------



## StachuK1992 (May 22, 2010)

So, I think I quit forums until, like, mid-July or something, not that it matters, of course. (this thread is silly)

I'll probably be at Nats. I guess I should sign up for that or something.

Actually, I'll start this thing Monday night "officially," because I'll probably be extremely bored on my birthday, or something will happen, like it seemingly does every year.

Cheers, all. I'll probably be on # and Skype, and ofc facespace.


After like 10s of thinking right after writing the above:
Hell, I'll probably get bored in another week or two, and come back. :/

-statue


----------



## Gparker (May 23, 2010)

You last visited: 11-17-09 at 11:39 pm
New posts: 8,380


*I come back:*


To cubing.


----------



## riffz (May 24, 2010)

*I quit*

being presumptuous. Over the past week or so I've tried to be more helpful and think through what I'm saying before I post it.


----------



## Deleted member 2864 (May 25, 2010)

Gparker said:


> You last visited: 11-17-09 at 11:39 pm
> New posts: 8,380
> 
> 
> ...



Heh, did Runescape pull ya outa it?

I shouldn't have gotten you into that... though even without my 10k start-off money, you probably would've quit cubing for RS anyway 

Good ta see you back.


----------



## Faz (Jun 7, 2010)

Be back in 10 days guys. Then I'll practice alot


----------



## aronpm (Jun 7, 2010)

OMG FAZ IS QUITING?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?1?!!11//1/


----------



## Inf3rn0 (Jun 7, 2010)

I quit everything untill popbuying gets it junk sorted


----------



## CuberN00b (Jun 18, 2010)

I QUIT
Practicing BLD because it will be a huge test about 3 days to go

I START
Learning FMC because of somebody, known @ indonesian cubing.


----------



## Anthony (Jun 24, 2010)

So, I don't think I'll be on the forum for more than a couple quick front page scans during the next month.

ttyl, forum.


----------



## Edward (Jun 24, 2010)

Anthony said:


> So, I don't think I'll be on the forum for more than a couple quick front page scans during the next month.
> 
> ttyl, forum.



Have a good time in Europe :3


----------



## ZamHalen (Jun 24, 2010)

Anthony said:


> So, I don't think I'll be on the forum for more than a couple quick front page scans during the next month.
> 
> ttyl, forum.



K have fun.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Jun 29, 2010)

I'm taking a 1 year break from cubing. I don't know if it will be just 1 year, or maybe even longer. I won't be visiting the forums anymore, so I won't be getting or responding to any PMs. This is my last visit here for a while.


----------



## hawkmp4 (Jul 3, 2010)

I'm back.

I'll probably never practise as much as I used to, but I'm back. My chiropractor had a Backspin in her office that no one solved. I'd never seen it before but vowed I wouldn't leave till it was solved. An hour later, it was, and that day I went home and pulled out my box of puzzles.


----------



## Feryll (Jul 3, 2010)

miniGOINGS said:


> I'm taking a 1 year break from cubing. I don't know if it will be just 1 year, or maybe even longer. I won't be visiting the forums anymore, so I won't be getting or responding to any PM's. If you want to talk, my email is [email protected], but this is my last visit here for a while.



The one question one answer thread will be sad without you


----------



## cincyaviation (Jul 3, 2010)

I am going to make an effort to spend much less time on this forum and dedicate that time to practicing and most importantly, learning the backlog of new algs that i have accumulated.


----------



## Daniel Wu (Jul 6, 2010)

I return to practicing pyraminx. I kinda gave up. I used to average low 6s with 5.5 averages of 12 frequently. Now I average high 6s low 7s and I'm sad.


----------



## Metroidam11 (Jul 6, 2010)

I barely go on the forums. I only show up if I am really bored and have nothing better to do. Now is one of those times.


----------



## Inf3rn0 (Jul 13, 2010)

I kinda quit cubing. Nz champs was fun but right now i cant be bothered. I should still be round the forums. Just not motivated much anymore.


----------



## SaberSlash49 (Jul 16, 2010)

*I quit * 
making retarded goals (learn 10 PLLs in a week for example), always bothering people with questions (see BigGreen, Edward, and IamWEB for more details lol), and boasting about everything I get. It's annoying, stupid, and it's gotta stop.

*I also quit *
serious speedcubing (Speedcubin?) for a while because I need a break from puzzles and it stresses me out and it can also be a nuisance at times.

edit: 2 years later and I find myself chuckling at this... lol 1/2/13


----------



## StachuK1992 (Jul 16, 2010)

I QUIT
not being sub20.
kthx.


----------



## Systemdertoten (Jul 18, 2010)

SaberSlash49 said:


> *I quit *
> making retarded goals (*learn 10 PLLs in a week* for example), always bothering people with questions (see BigGreen, Edward, and IamWEB for more details lol), and boasting about everything I get. It's annoying, stupid, and it's gotta stop.



I learned >10 plls in 5 days... 
I don't think it's a retarded goal...


----------



## TheMachanga (Jul 18, 2010)

I pause
I pause cubing for a little while, 1 or 2 weeks, because I just came back from a competition.


----------



## Feryll (Jul 18, 2010)

Systemdertoten said:


> SaberSlash49 said:
> 
> 
> > *I quit *
> ...



I learned all 21 PLLs in less than two days, and I didn't even learn 2 look first, lol. I also learned CLL in the same time as well.


----------



## Systemdertoten (Jul 18, 2010)

Feryll said:


> Systemdertoten said:
> 
> 
> > SaberSlash49 said:
> ...



Kick-arse.


----------



## TemurAmir (Jul 21, 2010)

I quit cubing because my parents want me too, I never have time to or don't feel like practicing, my parents hate going to competitions, and I suck. I'll be blocking speedsolving to avoid going back. I'll probably come back when school starts if I have time so this is more of a break. See ya guys...


----------



## StachuK1992 (Jul 21, 2010)

TemurAmir said:


> I quit cubing because my parents want me too, I never have time to or don't feel like practicing, my parents hate going to competitions, and I suck. I'll be blocking speedsolving to avoid going back. I'll probably come back when school starts if I have time so this is more of a break. See ya guys...



I didn't really talk to you much, but you always seemed like a decent guy, and were here since I was - I hope you're happy in whatever road you decide to follow.


----------



## Bubitrek (Jul 21, 2010)

I pause. I have an examination after 3 weeks.


----------



## kprox1994 (Jul 30, 2010)

I partially return, I haven't really cubed and haven't been here in 2 months, I needed a break, but I won't be as active as before.


----------



## ExoCorsair (Jul 30, 2010)

Phew, I feel like I have time to cube now, but only brought a 3x3 and 7x7 with me. Nationals is too far away now too, sadly.


----------



## uberCuber (Jul 30, 2010)

I QUIT
being ridiculously inconsistent with megaminx (literally a 1 minute range within an avg12 :fp)


----------



## aznfury (Aug 2, 2010)

i have returned with nothing on me


----------



## hawkmp4 (Aug 2, 2010)

uberCuber said:


> I QUIT
> being ridiculously inconsistent with megaminx (literally a 1 minute range within an avg12 :fp)


That will happen at your speed- a lot. My averages didn't stop doing that till I got down to about 2:30. Then things settled down.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Aug 2, 2010)

aznfury said:


> i have returned with nothing on me


Woah! Back from over a year of absence. nice.
How are things?


----------



## aznfury (Aug 2, 2010)

things are going quite well! thanks for asking =]


----------



## Cyrus C. (Aug 10, 2010)

I switch back to Fridrich. It's too disheartening that, after half a year of practice I can still do better with Fridrich.


----------



## ExoCorsair (Aug 11, 2010)

Ordered a V5 yesterday; officially back.


----------



## uberCuber (Aug 11, 2010)

hawkmp4 said:


> uberCuber said:
> 
> 
> > I QUIT
> ...



this has stopped happening now for the most part


----------



## cmhardw (Aug 12, 2010)

I quit being lazy about improving my BLD memory methods. Starting today I will work on completing my one syllable Person/Object & verb lists. I am posting about it here so that I have to hold myself accountable for doing it. I will use this method the next time I compete BLD in a competition, which will be my deadline.

Chris


----------



## Siraj A. (Aug 12, 2010)

I haven't been around for 1 year. But I'm back.


----------



## aznfury (Aug 12, 2010)

welcome back men. how have you been?


----------



## uberCuber (Aug 28, 2010)

Well, school is starting now. I am in 10th grade, though in an 11th grade history class, 11th grade science class, and 12th grade math class. Seeing as I'll actually have to work this year unlike last year...I won't be doing much solving. I will probably still do some on the weekends, but I won't be participating in the forum weekly comps or anything like that (except the race to sub-30 thread one more time so i can get my name put on the graduates list )


----------



## StachuK1992 (Aug 28, 2010)

I'm gonna bbl.

_edit_
hrm, 3 days was enough. I somehow got faster at things. I'm sure if I quit speedsolving, I'd be much better at speedcubin' 
_edit_


----------



## uberCuber (Aug 28, 2010)

uberCuber said:


> Well, school is starting now. I am in 10th grade, though in an 11th grade history class, 11th grade science class, and 12th grade math class. Seeing as I'll actually have to work this year unlike last year...I won't be doing much solving. I will probably still do some on the weekends, but I won't be participating in the forum weekly comps or anything like that (except the race to sub-30 thread one more time so i can get my name put on the graduates list )



ok no, i just realized how much of a lie this really is. I still won't be posting in the weekly comps, but I will still be doing plenty of solving.


----------



## Daniel Wu (Aug 29, 2010)

Things are starting to get crazy for me so I 'change' the amount of time I'll be spending on the forum. I'll be on a lot less than normal. I'll probably do the weekly comps more and do more events but I just won't post as much/be online 8+ hours a day.


----------



## Systemdertoten (Aug 29, 2010)

*I Change
*and start using ZZ as my main method for normal solving and OH. 
*I Will Continue
*learning full CFOP to solve Big Cubes.


----------



## TheMachanga (Aug 29, 2010)

*I change*

I change my BLD edge method from turbo back to M2. I've done a few successful solves with turbo, but it's just not as fun and has a high risk of failure


----------



## XXGeneration (Aug 29, 2010)

*I quit*

my absence from cubing. Is it weird that sometimes I can get 17 second solves and other times I get like 23 second ones?


----------



## waffle=ijm (Aug 30, 2010)

I quit cubing for a while. It's not as fun as it used to be.


----------



## aronpm (Aug 30, 2010)

come back waffo


----------



## Joker (Aug 30, 2010)

*I CONTINUE*
Trying to solve a 5x5 blindfolded with one of my feet. Yeah.


----------



## Joker (Sep 12, 2010)

Aight, sort of a mini bump or something, but I'm quitting speedcubing atleast for a few months. But I think it'll be more than that. Personal issues, and I thought bumping a thread would be better than making a new one that nobody would really give a crap about.
Done speedcubing, but I'll still be on the forums.


----------



## Chrish (Sep 13, 2010)

Joker said:


> Aight, sort of a mini bump or something [...]and I thought bumping a thread would be better than making a new one that nobody would really give a crap about.
> .


This is stickied


----------



## oprah62 (Sep 14, 2010)

I'm quitting cubing, for at least a while. School has a much greater priority.


----------



## jackdexter75 (Sep 14, 2010)

I'm back for more cubing.


----------



## bluecloe45 (Sep 14, 2010)

bye oprah


----------



## Faz (Sep 17, 2010)

Brb in 10 days. I vouch to get new 4 bld and Mbld PBS though.


----------



## BigGreen (Sep 17, 2010)

im going to quit for 10 minutes.


----------



## uberCuber (Sep 25, 2010)

I am finally going to continue practicing megaminx after my several-week-long break. I finally restickered it. I will set some PB's later today (not overconfident at all )


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Sep 25, 2010)

I'm going to stop being lazy and learn the last 25 OLL algorithms.


----------



## TheMachanga (Sep 25, 2010)

I quit practicing clock because I lubed the pins with maru lube and they won't stay where I want them to (as in tilting the clock makes the pins go down).


----------



## uberCuber (Oct 2, 2010)

I permanently quit practicing OH. I don't understand how people can do it. I just did 4 solves and my hand is already aching.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Oct 2, 2010)

uberCuber said:


> I permanently quit practicing OH. I don't understand how people can do it. I just did 4 solves and my hand is already aching.


 
My hand aches after 10 solves, and I average like 30.
You just need to push through; man up.


----------



## SaberSlash49 (Oct 10, 2010)

I return to cubing. I've been on and off and gave up, but I'm back and I'm trying to fix up my cubes that gained lots of dust over these months.


----------



## qpecmultitech (Oct 11, 2010)

This is a new information for new comers like me. Pretty interesting..i would follow too!!


----------



## PalashD (Oct 11, 2010)

I quit speedcubing from now on. I will just do FMC and BLD. I like them very much. It is really kind of pointless to speedcube. Just identify positions and leave the rest to your muscle memory yuck!! Though it is kind of interesting to show it off to girls


----------



## Mikon (Oct 15, 2010)

I'm trying to quit smoking.

Everytime I feel the need, I solve the cube. 
Problem is, I discovered this site and a new world is open to me, so, now that I discovered OH, I'll probably be the best n the world, IF, in competitions, people allow me to smoke.

I'll start leaving the beginner's method and I'll give it a try to Petrus or Friedrich methods.

I'll not stop commentings monkeydude1313 videos just because half the forum hates him. Hell, I even watch meandpi or whatever the name is, even if he's tune of voice is too happy for me.

I want to know who badmephisto is: he's a legend to dumb cubers like me.

And I will buy a haiyan's memory cube, as I don't give a c*** what he has done. In fact, my mental health is a lot worse than his.


----------



## Edmund (Oct 15, 2010)

Never officially quit, just stopped solving but I guess I'm back (just doing 2x2 and maybe some casual 3x3/oh). Just slowly lost interest at the beginning of the summer.


----------



## Muesli (Oct 18, 2010)

*I've been away for quite a while...*

Anything much happened? Update me on the news!

Also, hi! I'm baack!


----------



## Kirjava (Oct 18, 2010)

Faz


----------



## Yes We Can! (Oct 18, 2010)

Even moar faz


----------



## bluecloe45 (Oct 18, 2010)

oh did we mention faz?


----------



## theace (Oct 18, 2010)

I know I'm gonna be a FAILZOR after I say this, but ... Who's faz?


----------



## Kenneth (Oct 18, 2010)

Nutella FTW (doping is allowed in cubing, there are no rules about it).


----------



## teller (Oct 18, 2010)

- Faz is spanking everyone at everything

- The CubeCast gets it right

- The GuHong cube is the hot new item

- Haiyan got banned and a new phrase was coined for when someone flips out: "He went all Haiyan on everbody"

- Speedcubin'


----------



## theace (Oct 18, 2010)

theace said:


> I know I'm gonna be a FAILZOR after I say this, but ... Who's faz?



****. Felix is faz. He's ... Just ... Not Human!


----------



## Dene (Oct 18, 2010)

There's a thread for this already.


----------



## Owen (Oct 18, 2010)

BIG HUG!


----------



## Innocence (Oct 18, 2010)

Sorry I didn't miss you, but I miss you now that I realise you were gone! 

Teller summed up the news perfectly. Other people got records too. Like....umm....That clock single guy?


----------



## hawkmp4 (Oct 18, 2010)

Dene said:


> There's a thread for this already.


 
This sums up the general attitude on the forums, too.


----------



## Cyrus C. (Oct 18, 2010)

I wondered where you went. Glad you're back. Only thing not mentioned which I can think of is the new layout, which I'm sure you've seen.

@Dene: What thread are you talking about? The search terms would be so vague.

EDIT: Oh, the I quit/pause/return thread. Check the first post. "Please no hate if someone posts his own thread instead of in here" - Stefan


----------



## PatrickJameson (Oct 18, 2010)

Cyrus C. said:


> I wondered where you went. Glad you're back. Only thing not mentioned which I can think of is the new layout, which I'm sure you've seen.
> 
> @Dene: What thread are you talking about? The search terms would be so vague.
> 
> EDIT: Oh, the I quit/pause/return thread. Check the first post. "Please no hate if someone posts his own thread instead of in here" - Stefan


 
I don't think you got the subtle humor that was encased in that post.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Oct 19, 2010)

Hi! You're back! 
Basically: wow WRs.


----------



## Toad (Oct 19, 2010)

COME TO UK OPEN LOL


----------



## Edward (Nov 18, 2010)

Yeah so like I'm going to try to quit cubing until school is over. 
I'm also seeing what happens when I turn off my comp for a while ( >week). 
All school related of course (Like I'd do this for no reason lol) 
Wish me luck! :O


----------



## Toad (Nov 18, 2010)

glhf


----------



## ChrisBird (Dec 19, 2010)

*Gone From Cubing for 3 Months*

Hello Everybody,
I have been more or less completely absent from the entire cubing community for the past three months or so. After my most recent competition, school work hit me hard, along with real work, girlfriend, and an entire plethora of random assorted problems that needed dealing with.

But to make a long story short, I would like to be caught up in the big news of the cubing world during the time of my absence so I can make some sort of a return without looking like a complete noob. 

Of course most would consider this lazy, and... it is. =p Rather than looking through three months worth of threads, posts, and records, would it be possible to have the helpful members of the forums fill me in?

I know about the new BLD World Record, and the 3x3 Singles by Rowe and Faz. But is there anything else I should know? Memes, awesome new members, crazy threads, WRs? Just anything really that one would need in order to be 'current' so to speak, in the current cubing community.

Thanks for your time,
Chris


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Dec 19, 2010)

Certainly you couldn't have missed the GuHong vs V-Cubes threads. And what ever happened to "I can't get a girlfriend, I'm a fat white kid who posts YouTube videos about Rubik's Cubes!"?


----------



## LearningCode (Dec 19, 2010)

I bet you his Rubik's cube is what got him his girlfriend ^^


----------



## ChrisBird (Dec 19, 2010)

LearningCode said:


> I bet you his Rubik's cube is what got him his girlfriend ^^


 
She didn't know I cubed before we started going out.


----------



## Edward (Dec 19, 2010)

Yeah yeah, Guhongs getting the hammer and such. The thread is still active, you should check it out.


----------



## keemy (Dec 19, 2010)

you missed alot.


----------



## Kirjava (Dec 19, 2010)

I SEE WHAT YOU DID THERE


----------



## ChrisBird (Dec 19, 2010)

I saw the Hyperbole and a Half post with that, so I don't think I missed it. Unless there was something else discussed on it's behalf other than Lucas' post about it, including the link. (I am now obsessed with Hyperbole and a Half now, jeez)

But if you meant I missed "a lot" then yes, I quite agree, which is why I am asking to be filled in.


----------



## keemy (Dec 19, 2010)

It was a pun 

and yes there was a lot of alots made in the avatar thread (so you will see a lot of alots if you look around)


----------



## BigSams (Dec 31, 2010)

I'm taking a break. Not from cubing but from this forum. It's too distracting. What with exams, final projects, math olympiads (and a lil' cubing project ) coming up, I'll be really busy for a few months. I'm going to block this site and tell my parents to choose a password. See y'all in a couple (or more) months.

P.S. someone seriously has to update these emoticon. ^ My winky face looks like a cocky smile..


----------



## StachuK1992 (Jan 9, 2011)

I'm out for a while.
I'm planning on fixing up some orphaned threads that I made a while ago, but then I'm headed out for a bit. Cubing's boring. Seeya in March.

Except for cubecast. I'm totes listening and doing that when/if the time comes.


----------



## musicninja17 (Jan 10, 2011)

i'm pausing for a day...i'm sick, so yeah


----------



## Zeroknight (Jan 10, 2011)

Hola... I've been gone for about two years (sad, I know), but I want to get back to one of the loves of my life (Cubing, obviously!). I left when people were trying to figure out how to do ZZ-d algs. What else has been discovered since then? And has ZZ gained any more popularity?  I want to know all that I've missed so I can get back into the game


----------



## adfoote (Jan 14, 2011)

I AM BACK....
I stopped after my first competition in October (Virginia Open), with the promise that I would be CN before the new year. Well, its 2011, and I can say I am officially CN. Before I was on the verge of being sub20, now I'm consistently getting some solid 23's. My lookahead is better, but now I use waaaay to many cube rotations. I got one good habit and lost one. Well, I stopped using F's in my F2l, and that's a good thing. 
Also, I'm getting back on my pre-competition practicing schedule, which basically amounts to an ao100 every day. I want to be sub20 by mid-February for the competition in Washington DC.
Finally, I want to learn BLD. I know how to do it, I'm just too lazy to make myself memorize all that. By my brirthday (April 15) I want to be able to do a BLD solve. I don't care about time, just that I can do it. And there's someone at my school who insists I learn to do it handcuffed behind my back and blindfolded, so why not? I've never been one to back down from a challenge like that


----------



## FoxWolf (Jan 14, 2011)

I decided to post in here, because maybe... just maybe I will actually post on these forums now. So yeah, all that stuff and what not.


----------



## CubeX (Jan 30, 2011)

*Officially quiting cubing for 2 years...*

Hello Everyone, 

After the Melbourne Summer Open 2011 was my last time for cubing. 

I am quiting cubing now for 2 years. 

I need to concentrate on the most important years of school. 

So yeah.

As for the competition, i got some goals achieved, sub-20 3x3, sub-10 Pyraminx, and a sub-6 2x2 Average.

So goodbye cubing!


----------



## NeedReality (Jan 30, 2011)

I don't mean to be a dick, but there is a thread for quitting.

I hope you do well in school.


----------



## freshcuber (Jan 30, 2011)

I knew someone would link that thread. He's quitting so he doesn't care. Don't mean to be a dick but it was just unnecessary. 


OP: Good luck in school. It's good that you have your priorities set. I hope you don't totally quit cubing and that you still do a few solves now and then.


----------



## cmhardw (Jan 30, 2011)

Thread merge. CubeX I hope you do well with your schooling.


----------



## JonnyWhoopes (Feb 6, 2011)

*I pause*

seriously practicing cubing. My CTS has been flaring more often than I'd like, and I think it's time to take a break. This will be a good time for me to get very good at BH and 4x4 center comms I suppose...


----------



## dada222 (Feb 23, 2011)

I think that after a 5 month break it's a good time to resume cubing.

*looks around unconfortably*


----------



## Stefan (Feb 25, 2011)

*I quit* responding to people sending me private mails/messages starting like "Hi Steffan". Geez, if you want something from someone, have the decency to spell their name correctly.


----------



## theace (Mar 5, 2011)

I'm gonna pause till 9th April. Cubing is affecting my studies far more than I'd want it to. There's hardly a week left for my University Practicals and less than a month for my theory. I have yet to start studying and immunology, metabolisms, genetics, Recombinant DNA Technology and Analytical Techniques is going to take a REALLY long time to study...

So yeah, I've packed up all my cubes and given them to my mom to hide (I don't trust myself lol ) till I'm done with my University exams which start on 31st March and end on 9th April. Damn... I need to do Alot of Biochemistry


----------



## dillonbladez (Mar 6, 2011)

I haven't said that I took a break, but I did.
Am Back.


----------



## MrIndianTeen (Mar 6, 2011)

I probably will never go on a break from cubing.


----------



## Xishem (Mar 8, 2011)

I'm taking a break from cubing (and Speedsolving) until at /least/ the first of April. I have far too many things to do to worry about a useless hobby. School, scholarships, vocal solo, trumpet solo...

Meh. See you later.


----------



## davidgreece (Mar 29, 2011)

I started cubing again after for not cubing for a long time because of the Big Cubes BC squared competition, and because I finally took the time to clean my cube and lube it so its awesome. I won't cube excessively wanting to get faster though. Just for fun.


----------



## musicninja17 (Mar 29, 2011)

I'm slowing down for a week because my hand hurts a bit.

Just when i'm edging on possibly consistent sub-20, too


----------



## cuberr (Mar 29, 2011)

I took a few weeks off from cubing recently, but came back to it because I have my first competition in less than a month. I'm just really hoping I can get back into it quick enough.


----------



## Feryll (Apr 3, 2011)

Well, I'm back here. I've been gone for a while, and I'm probably pretty forgotten. Maybe it was for the best; I don't know if I seemed noobish/arrogant/mean or anything, but I'll try to gauge it better this time.

Forgot a dozen OLLs, maybe, and I needed to fix up my 3bld, 4bld and PLL skills. I average about 21 seconds on the 3x3 now; it's a shame that now I have to clean off all of the rust before I can start getting good again. I don't even know how to solve anything higher than a 5x5 right now, so I'll probably be getting back to that when I get interested in very big cubes again.


----------



## masteranders1 (Apr 5, 2011)

I quit participating in "mini" forum competitions (e.g. Race to sub20, Race to sub4 2x2, etc) as opposed to bigger weekly forum competitions with more events and such. I couldn't really think of a better word than mini. I'm not really going to limit my practice or anything, I'm just going to stop participating in those threads. Too much of a hassle to go back and check all of the threads that I'm participating in.


----------



## MrIndianTeen (Apr 5, 2011)

Gonna pause cubing for a while just for a couple weeks. Just gotta give more priority to school right now with CST's coming sooner than expected.


----------



## MagicYio (Apr 5, 2011)

MrIndianTeen said:


> Gonna pause cubing for a while just for a couple weeks. Just gotta give more priority to school right now with CST's coming sooner than expected.


 
Lol @ your post 4 weeks ago.


----------



## ZamHalen (Apr 16, 2011)

I'm pausing for the next 3 weeks.That is all.


Spoiler



I bet you were hoping I'd quit


----------



## StachuK1992 (Apr 16, 2011)

MagicYio said:


> Lol @ your post 4 weeks ago.


 I lol'd.


----------



## waffle=ijm (Apr 16, 2011)

i return to seriously practicing again.


----------



## uberCuber (Apr 16, 2011)

I never announced my break here to begin with :3, but I have returned from my four and a half day "school" trip, and will now continue practicing (bigcubes mostly).


----------



## CUB3R01 (Apr 26, 2011)

I have to quit cubing for a while  With me it is either super-intense solving and no studying or super-intense studying and no cube solving. I must stick with the latter for now


----------



## StachuK1992 (Apr 26, 2011)

Bbl after finals.


----------



## Escher (May 1, 2011)

Ya I quit solving etc. Will still finish off the super secret Woner-Kinneavy website but f*** the rest, I've wasted enough time.


----------



## OMGitsSolved (May 18, 2011)

^^What?!


----------



## eastamazonantidote (May 27, 2011)

I've been trying to cube more and more recently, but I just don't have the time. I need to do research and I have 2 full time jobs this summer (only one pays though). Maybe I'm a naive soon-to-be-high-school-graduate, but I just feel like working is more important. I really want to finish ZBLL but I really don't have the time. So, I will quit cubing for exactly one month, starting today. This way there's no pressure to get back to learning algs.


----------



## ben1996123 (May 27, 2011)

I quit 3x3 2H for a week because my arm is being stupid and am is hurting.


----------



## ChrisBird (May 28, 2011)

I return.


----------



## MrIndianTeen (May 28, 2011)

ChrisBird said:


> I return.


 
YES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## OMGitsSolved (May 29, 2011)

MrIndianTeen said:


> YES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Thats just weird. 
I'm on a 6 hour car ride to Charlottes for a NASCAR race.
I brought a cube and I will only solve ZZ on the way there and one the way back I will mix some Perus in there.


----------



## BigSams (Jun 9, 2011)

BigSams said:


> I'm taking a break. Not from cubing but from this forum. It's too distracting. What with exams, final projects, math olympiads (and a lil' cubing project ) coming up, I'll be really busy for a few months. I'm going to block this site and tell my parents to choose a password. See y'all in a couple (or more) months.


Decided to drop by, see where cubing has gone since 1/1/11. Lot of records seem to have broken.
In terms of math, I qualified for and competed at the Canadian Mathematical Olympiad, and the Asian Pacific MO. Didn't make it to International MO, but I didn't expect it either considering how much more experience some other qualifiers had. Also I was chosen to be a moderator (among other things) at the AoPS forums.
In terms of cubing, I don't speedsolve any more; for me, it is more entertaining to order new types of puzzles and figure them out (with inefficient but intuitive methods).
There were some health problems too that cleared up. And I'm going to University of Toronto in the fall for Math+Compsci majors.
There is a cubing project up and coming (not a speedsolving method), but I'm not giving it undivided attention at the moment.
Yeah... ok, I'll be back at the end of the summer.


----------



## 5BLD (Jun 15, 2011)

*I quit*
Petrus for OH, because...

*I change*
To Roux for one handed, although the proper word is 'switch'

*I return*
To CFOP, and immediately quit again.

Then,
*I pause*
To look at my averages, and see that I have not practiced ZZ for a month, and also see that I'm very close to sub-15 with Roux. So finally...

*I quit* 
Working hard on Roux, for a while at least. And...

*I return*
To practicing a bit of ZZ.


----------



## Georgeanderre (Jun 17, 2011)

*I quit* 3x3 because i find big cubes more enjoyable
*I pause* to look back at 3x3
*I return* to cfop and realise im sub 20 =O
*I change* to petrus because cfop sucks
*I pause* because i got my V Cubes yesterday
*I return* to 3x3 to get fast at petrus again

then it starts again =P


----------



## splinteh (Jun 18, 2011)

Cubing is starting to get boring... i feel like quitting


----------



## Julian (Jun 18, 2011)

splinteh said:


> Cubing is starting to get boring... i feel like quitting


You could try exploring different puzzles.


----------



## uberCuber (Jun 18, 2011)

*I quit* not knowing full EG-1.


----------



## 5BLD (Jun 18, 2011)

*I pause *to ask my parents if I can get a speed cube (saved up money), and they say no. Im not too bothered because I was kinda expecting that.
*I return* to practicing 4x4, and hoping that I can use the summer holidays as an excuse to get a speedcube, because my current cube keeps exploding. Nevertheless, 4x4 is actually quite fun  So... 
*I quit* doing 3x3 seriously for the moment. But of course I will do if not a little bit still.


----------



## Khartaras (Jun 18, 2011)

I return (stopped since December '10) to cubing! Forgot a couple of the easier perms, but I still remember the V-Perm, the F-perm and the Gs. Quick AO5 is 36.21. Bad bad bad


----------



## slncuber21 (Jun 21, 2011)

i return to cubing also!
holy moley ive been gone for FOREVER.. 2 years? more? its been too long. but anyway, ive mostly been concentrating on my basketball career and starting up with soccer, so i've been pretty busy. however i really miss cubing so im hoping to get back into it  

ive missed you guys (that remember me)!


----------



## cubeslayer (Jun 21, 2011)

I slow down my focus upon getting faster at my times 
I start being colour neutral because it is fun. 
I quit all cubes but 3x3.


----------



## OMGitsSolved (Jun 21, 2011)

5BLD and george, I don't think you understand the thread


----------



## 5BLD (Jun 21, 2011)

I do, was just making it a little more interesting. I will do it properly from now on. I hope we don't get into this 'who can bully 5BLD the most' thing again; its kinda boring, and pointless. And it's not much fun for me...


----------



## Georgeanderre (Jun 21, 2011)

5BLD said:


> I do, was just making it a little more interesting. I will do it properly from now on. I hope we don't get into this 'who can bully 5BLD the most' thing again; its kinda boring, and pointless. And it's not much fun for me...


 
things get a lil ruthless, to easily...


----------



## 5BLD (Jun 21, 2011)

Yup very true 
By the way, nice new avatar! That reminds me, better change my disgusting avatar. I prefer my old hand-drawn one. Now the problem is... Did I save it? Or did I upload then delete...


----------



## StachuK1992 (Jun 21, 2011)

slncuber21 said:


> i return


YOU EXIST STILL!?
I remember you; you were one of the first users I interacted with!


----------



## OMGitsSolved (Jun 21, 2011)

StachuK1992 said:


> YOU EXIST STILL!?
> I remember you; you were one of the first users I interacted with!


 
lol


----------



## slncuber21 (Jun 21, 2011)

StachuK1992 said:


> YOU EXIST STILL!?
> I remember you; you were one of the first users I interacted with!



hahaha yeah im still alive!!  i remember you too! im excited to talk to you guys again


----------



## StachuK1992 (Jun 24, 2011)

Haha, I'd suggest adding old friends on facebook; most all cubers are connected that way, as far as I'm aware.


----------



## dougreed (Jun 25, 2011)

*I return*

At least for a few minutes to check my unread messages. Looks like this forum is still going strong and, more importantly, I'm still a mod. BWAHAHAHAHAHA!

*I leave*

Seriously though. To users and mods alike, great job keeping this place alive!


----------



## IamWEB (Jun 25, 2011)

^IT'S DOUG REED.


----------



## masteranders1 (Jun 28, 2011)

I am putting cubing on hiatus until I heal from my new broken arm. Have to wear this stupid cast for 2 months and don't feel like doing OH...

meh. kthxbai

I'll still be on the forum though.


----------



## TemurAmir (Jul 12, 2011)

I'm back, been almost a year since my break . Let's see... I have forgotten half my PLL and OLL algs for the 3x3, all the parity algs on the 4x4 and 5x5, and I can't find my megaminx (disassembled it and left in in a plastic bag in my basement somewhere)... sigh.


----------



## reghrhre (Jul 14, 2011)

Oh man it's this guy! Me! That one with the nonsense name?!! Yea so eh... I'm... *BACK!!..* partially.. I'm kinda back into cubing meaning I cube again but not much as well so I can't consider myself fully back. As for the forums.. I might view it everyday. * MIGHT.* Or I can just be all "hey I viewed and post on forum but now I suddenly stop viewing forum the next day." not sure since I'm not completely back and I'm not really dedicated in doing so.

I used to know all OLL and PLL algorithms O) and I used to get sub-20's if that makes me an important duder. anyway ya back. I wasn't a big or important guy on the forums (or cubing nation in general) but I'm practically a veteran. (Look at when I joined) Started cubing since 2006 so that's a plus to the veteran thing I guess.. It's too bad like any of the old users that used to go here don't anymore (at least that I'm aware of) a lot of new guys I don't know of whatsoever. Eh now I'm making this post like my cubing bio like ugh... 

anyway, if you care to know me or want to contact me do it via PM, MSN, or Skype. Add me so I look like I have lots of friends haha. desperate much ahem


----------



## majikat (Jul 17, 2011)

I kind of took an unintentional break from speedcubing for about...5 years, or so, but I've been getting back into it lately.
a lot has changed since I left...especially competition times. I competed in the 2003 WC in Toronto, and back then people were stoked if they could get a single sub-20 solve, heh.
Anyway, I use the Petrus system, my best ever average of 10 was around 18.5, since I'm out of practice my average nowadays is around 22 or 23...also, I used to be ranked second internationally for one-handed cubing, right behind Chris Hardwick.
definitely not anymore!


----------



## cmhardw (Jul 18, 2011)

majikat said:


> I kind of took an unintentional break from speedcubing for about...5 years, or so, but I've been getting back into it lately.
> a lot has changed since I left...especially competition times. I competed in the 2003 WC in Toronto, and back then people were stoked if they could get a single sub-20 solve, heh.
> Anyway, I use the Petrus system, my best ever average of 10 was around 18.5, since I'm out of practice my average nowadays is around 22 or 23...also, I used to be ranked second internationally for one-handed cubing, right behind Chris Hardwick.
> definitely not anymore!


 
Michael! You're back! <3

Yeah, things have changed a lot! Cubes are waaaaaay better than they used to be, which makes it a lot easier to get better times. Some of us old folks are still around though. Jon Morris, Frank Morris, Lars Vandenbergh, Ton Dennenbroek, Ron van Bruchem, Dan Harris, Shotaro Makisumi, Bob Burton, Richard Patterson, Dan Knights, Jasmine Lee, Rune Wesström, Zbigniew Zborowski, to name several.

Are you still practicing one-handed? I haven't practiced it in a while, but I can still pull off sub-45 times most of the time (not always) 

Welcome back!


----------



## majikat (Jul 18, 2011)

Thanks! 
yeah, I got so excited when I saw all the different types of speedcubes you can get...Last night I put in an order for a Zhanchi, an Alpha V-f, and an F-II. Can't wait to try em out!
I also ordered a Megaminx, I've never owned one before, barely ever used one even...so that is going to be lots of fun 
I haven't really practiced one handed in a long time...I could probably still at least average less than a minute. Right before I stopped cubing I was experimenting with blindfold solving, managed to do it a few times, so I want to get back into that as well.
I've also been thinking of learning a new system...at first I wanted to try the ZB, but it seems pretty intense, learning all those algorithms. I'm thinking about Gilles Roux's method, since it's kinda similar to Petrus.


----------



## joyceking (Jul 20, 2011)

I just started


----------



## jtjogobonito (Jul 23, 2011)

Never thought I'd post here, but due to unforeseen circumstances I may be unable to cube for a couple of weeks. I hope I heal in time 

Protip: Land on your feet, not your face, after dunking a basketball


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Jul 23, 2011)

I quit setting ridiculous goals for myself. Honestly, I'll just practice what I want when I want.

Also, I quit the 10,000 solves in a month challenge. Maybe back a few months ago, but for now, that is WAY too much 3x3.


----------



## cubersmith (Jul 23, 2011)

theanonymouscuber said:


> I quit setting ridiculous goals for myself. Honestly, I'll just practice what I want when I want.
> 
> Also, I quit* the 10,000 solves in a month* challenge. Maybe back a few months ago, but for now, that is WAY too much 3x3.


 
HOLY JESUS!!! thats like 330 solves a day !

I quit forcing myself to practise when I can't be bothered. I realised that you should only cube if you're enjoying it.


----------



## uberCuber (Jul 23, 2011)

cubersmith said:


> HOLY JESUS!!! thats like 330 solves a day !


 
apparently you haven't seen the thread: http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?30268-The-Uber-Monthly-3x3-10-000-Cube-Marathon!!!


----------



## Edmund (Aug 12, 2011)

So I started cubing again about 2 weeks ago, I had a hiatus going since around my last competition. Hopefully I won't lose interest again.


----------



## mmitchev (Sep 19, 2011)

College applications are looming, so I pause for a while until I get it out of the way. I didn't improve much, but I'll keep doing casual solves now and again to keep my memory fresh. I'm pausing on the forums too, they get distracting after a while.


----------



## aaronb (Sep 26, 2011)

I think I'm done posting for a while.

I think I get corrected for grammar I'd say at least a third of the time. And in my last post I said, "For example [T perm; M ; T-perm; M'] Will rotate the U center and F center 90 degrees." The next two posts went to correct that I mixed up M' and M, and correct me, saying I should have used commutator notation.

I love you guys, but most of you guys are annoying as hell.


----------



## Julian (Sep 26, 2011)

aaronb said:


> I think I'm done posting for a while.
> 
> I think I get corrected for grammar I'd say at least a third of the time. And in my last post I said, "For example [T perm; M ; T-perm; M'] Will rotate the U center and F center 90 degrees." The next two posts went to correct that I mixed up M' and M, and correct me, saying I should have used commutator notation.
> 
> I love you guys, but most of you guys are annoying as hell.


Seriously? Someone says your alg is wrong, and someone introduces you to a new concept, and they're annoying as hell?


----------



## aaronb (Sep 26, 2011)

Julian said:


> Seriously? Someone says your alg is wrong, and someone introduces you to a new concept, and they're annoying as hell?


 
What? No, I've just been corrected so many times. I'm not saying what they were doing was wrong, but I'm just annoyed being corrected over so many things. I just need a break from the forums is all.

Oh and, I wasn't calling those two annoying as hell specifically, but just pretty much all of you in general.


----------



## JeffDelucia (Oct 3, 2011)

I'm really tempted to start cubing again...


----------



## MrIndianTeen (Oct 7, 2011)

I forgot to post in this thread about my 2 month pause. Well the time to join the colorful side has come.....


----------



## mmitchev (Oct 17, 2011)

Yay for returning! College apps are done. I actually did a PB solve of 26.17 while just casually solving about a week ago. I'm excited to get back into it and get serious.


----------



## teller (Oct 21, 2011)

I pause cubing for at least 2 weeks. I have been urged again and again to do this, and the one time that I complied I had this huge growth spurt when I resumed. It is time now again. When you give neurons a chance to sleep, they prune the inefficient/ineffective stuff from your habits. You more fully digest your thoughts and muscle memory. I think Breandon would agree.

_I'll be back..._


----------



## Kian (Oct 21, 2011)

I quit trying to improve at all events by practicing everything a tiny bit. I'm going to focus more on OH and BLD because I believe that is where I have the ability to improve the most.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Nov 1, 2011)

With work building up, I've for the most part quit cubing.
I basically just log on SpeedSolving, delete some posts, check the admin section, and leave. I haven't logged on IRC much, and I've deleted all but a few cubers from FaceBook (feel free to be offended, though). 

In other news, I'm working on a cubing project (yeah...). I'm really really hoping it works out as I'd like it to - I think it could help a ton.


----------



## Cheese11 (Nov 1, 2011)

I'm taking a break for a week, cause I can.


----------



## teller (Nov 2, 2011)

I was unable to pause cubing for the full 2 weeks. But as a compromise, I now only perform 2x2x2 blocks, 24/7, almost colour neutral. Suddenly I am in love with block-building! So mysterious, I feel like a Kindergartener again, unable to plan but 4 pieces! And SO little documentation to work from, compared to CFOP. Hidden gold? Some of my recent findings:







*R2 F R U R * 








*R U' R U R'* -- Move FU to RU with FRU & FR already solved (makes 1x2x2 panel on R)






*R U' R' U R'* -- Move RU to FU with FRU & FR already solved (makes panel on F)


Petrus' "Pillar:"






*U R U' R U*


----------



## n00bcub3r (Nov 24, 2011)

I'm taking a break from the forums to just practice, practice, and practice on cubing  how long? idk


----------



## eastamazonantidote (Dec 24, 2011)

I'm back. Sort of. I still have a lot of work to do, but I've started memorizing ZBLL algorithms again so technically I have returned. It might have even happened a month ago when I posted new ZBLL algs. Time flies...


----------



## hcfong (Dec 24, 2011)

Sahid Velji said:


> A bit late but I came back about 2 weeks ago and have started to re-learn OLL again. I have returned after 2 years of purely playing Runescape and PS3 both of which I sold now.



Welcome back. It's good to have our Dutchman in exile back on the scene


----------



## Mirzon (Dec 24, 2011)

After around 8 month break to get my life back in order and get married...I am returning to all of my passions including cubing. My fingers are slow I barely remember how to solve the cube. Let us see how this goes. and Izovire...I'm looking to you as usual my mentor and crack...I mean cube dealer.


----------



## Ltsurge (Jan 14, 2012)

I'm baack...  
after a 2 month break


----------



## apoplectic (Apr 7, 2012)

*Return after a long hiatus*

Hey, I'm Dave and I'm getting back in the game. I started way back when I was a junior in high school (I'm 21 now), but someone stole my cube and I just never got another one. A few days back I ordered a DaYun 3x3x3 ZhanChi from the SpeedSolving puzzle shop, and I'm loving it, only one pop so far, but it took out four cubies and shocked the crap out of me, most I had ever done was two I think. I still have a Rubik's brand 4x4x4 I know how to solve, but its a pain because it keeps locking up.

Back in the day I think my best time was somewhere around 45 seconds, and now i'm lucky to get it into the 90 seconds arena . I'm sure if I relearn the PLL algorithms that I forgot I could probably get it back down (I can only remember the T-perm, Y-perm and the perms where 3 side or corner peices are rotated around the center cubie).

Anything new in the speedsolving world?

EDIT: I got some spare stickers if anyone wants them, I had some old Cubesmith tiles I popped on my cube and I won't be needing them.


----------



## soldii3runit (Apr 7, 2012)

Welcome back. Try badmephisto.com for some good algs and tips to help you gain your speed again. And of course the tiles not free right?


----------



## cubingawsumness (Apr 7, 2012)

apoplectic said:


> Hey, I'm Dave and I'm getting back in the game. I started way back when I was a junior in high school (I'm 21 now), but someone stole my cube and I just never got another one. A few days back I ordered a DaYun 3x3x3 ZhanChi from the SpeedSolving puzzle shop, and I'm loving it, only one pop so far, but it took out four cubies and shocked the crap out of me, most I had ever done was two I think. I still have a Rubik's brand 4x4x4 I know how to solve, but its a pain because it keeps locking up.
> 
> Back in the day I think my best time was somewhere around 45 seconds, and now i'm lucky to get it into the 90 seconds arena . I'm sure if I relearn the PLL algorithms that I forgot I could probably get it back down (I can only remember the T-perm, Y-perm and the perms where 3 side or corner peices are rotated around the center cubie).
> 
> ...


 
cool that you are coming back. I'm sure you'll be back at your old times in no time.
Have fun cubing!


----------



## jskyler91 (Apr 21, 2012)

*The Administration of This Forum and Why I am Leaving Speedsolving.com*

Hello Fellow Speedsolving.com Users,

I regret to inform you that I will be leaving this forum very soon due to some serious issues with the administration of this forum and the actions of a few of its members. Since I joined this forum in March of 2011, I have made it my goal to be a productive, respectful and contributing member of this forum to the best of my ability. As soon as I was capable I began giving back to its members and as of recent have done nothing but give. As many of you know I have posted many videos geared at helping new cubers and discussing topics which have yet to be properly addressed in video form. I have never been afraid to point out where I think others may be wrong and have always done so in the most respectful and matter of fact way possible. This has annoyed many people who don't like to change the staus qou, but I did not stop because I wanted to help the forum grow not hold it back. If you would like examples of this please feel free to read through any of the posts attributed to my name or to check out any of the threads I have created including those listed below:

http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?36504-Skyler-Variation-(SV)
http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/s...Advanced-quot-Fingertricks-(Cross-F2L-OLL-PLL)
http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/s...L)-What-Should-I-Learn-Before-I-Stop-Learning
http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?36158-video-My-F2L-Algs-from-All-4-Angles
http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/s...side-do-you-so-your-2-side-PLL-recognition-on
http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?36177-Video-My-2-Side-PLL-Recognition-Method
http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?35861-How-to-Look-Ahead-in-the-Fridrich-CFOP-Method
http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?34834-Color-Neutral-Transition-Thread
http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?34704-Example-TPS-Solves-and-a-Few-Tips-(Video)
http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?34655-My-Tips-for-Becoming-Color-Neutral
http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/s...arm-up-When-SpeedCubing-New-**Better-Audio-**
http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/s...-Neutral-Persons-How-do-you-choose-your-cross
http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/s...prove-Your-F2L-Look-Ahead-With-Turbo-Tracking
http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?32602-How-to-Solve-a-Rubik-s-Cube-Simplified
http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?30610-F2l-Pair-Searching-Where-do-You-Look-first
http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/s...t-vs-Smooth-but-slow-solving-Which-do-you-use

It has been my goal to make Speedsolving a far more inclusive sport where people share ideas and tricks freely and work to beat not one another, but rather ourselves. Throughout this past year, however I have received nothing but rudeness and criticism from a particular set of individuals who I shall not name, but whom you are all very aware of. These criticisms have often broken many of our Site Rules, yet they have gone unpunished and often are simply ignored by the Administrator of this forum. This type of treatment has increased over the last few months and it seems that nothing I can say comes without an argument or serious rudeness. Me, being the type of person who wishes to make sure the the truth is know to all, has at many times attempted to correct the actions and statements of these perpetrators, however seeing as how the administration does not seem to care about the actions of those certain people, nothing has changed. Thread after thread of mine has been shut down because other people try and attack me and cluttered my thread with flaming and off topic comments. A very good example of this is my most recent thread in which I shared my new last slot method with the forum. These threads discuss vital information and yet they are being shut down for the actions of other people. Rather than simply dealing with these people who are breaking the site rules, the Administrator of this forum has made it policy to just shut down the thread where the flaming is occurring as opposed to deal with it. Unfortunately, there appears to be no end to this unjust administration as even the administrator himself has begun breaking the site rules and posting very inappropriate things. His use of language is inappropriate and his claims are unfounded and completely off topic. This is only amplified by the fact that he neither apologized or felt bad for his actions. 

The fact that this forum is being run without thought towards protecting the comfort and freedom of its members is very disheartening and something for which I cannot be a part of. It is for this reason and for the constant maltreatment that I have received from the majority of the posting members of this forum that I am leaving this forum. I do not deserve the treatment I have received and I will not promote a forum which treats is members, particularly those who are only really contributing to help out the forum at large, as poorly as I have been treated. 

This does not mean that I will not still be making videos or cubing; I will just be doing so on my own forum where people will be treated with respect. If you would like to follow my videos feel free to do so at my Youtube account here: http://www.youtube.com/user/jskyler91?feature=mhee

This thread will likely be removed although it does not break any rules nor is it in any way attacking anyone but rather simply stating the facts of the situation, so those of you who do see it please remember it. Thank you for your time, I am truly sorry to leave you. 

Sincerely,
jskyler91


----------



## emolover (Apr 21, 2012)

Well I'll miss you jskyler, but I think you are overreacting. I have seen you are horrible with dealing with criticism which makes people "flame" you. You also make very controversial threads and you always beat them to death just to "win" an argument which leads to you getting "flamed". Although the administrators on this site are far from perfect, they don't just do what you think they do. The reason they shut down the threads is to prevent you from getting crap from others because you always want to be right. If you don't like what Dan did, just ask PJK if he will open it back up as he is the one who made this forum. But this crap from others you experience is a characteristic of the internet which will never go away and the only way to solve over it is to get over it. On the internet, if you can't handle it, GTFO.

I'll miss ya but what other english speaking forums are you going to go to? Twistypuzzles? Ha, they don't give a damn about cube theory and only care about building strange puzzles.


----------



## soldii3runit (Apr 21, 2012)

To jskyler,

Since text doesn't have any real tone of voice, I would say I'm very sad while I write this.

kindof sucks on my end that you are leaving, I find it ironic that I just saw my first video and post made by you a few hours ago and it helped me alot, but now you say your leaving. Giving should be something from the heart that you would give with no request of returns. 

I do say, I wish I saw all your posts and videos earlier because just digesting the help you gave me in the past 4 hours definitely improved me alot.


----------



## cubecraze1 (Apr 21, 2012)

well good bye do you still think that you will want to get better at cubing or stop cubing completely?


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Apr 21, 2012)

@EmoLover He effectively said he's making his own forum, not going to one that already exists.


----------



## Specs112 (Apr 21, 2012)

theanonymouscuber said:


> @EmoLover He effectively said he's making his own forum, not going to one that already exists.


 
ahahaha yeah that's not going to work


----------



## Dene (Apr 21, 2012)

Specs112 said:


> ahahaha yeah that's not going to work


 
cubersuncensored ftw


----------



## Kirjava (Apr 21, 2012)

I'll just leave this here.

http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/s...ch-CFOP-Method&p=730314&viewfull=1#post730314


----------



## jonlin (Apr 21, 2012)

He really did sound conceited in his Skyler Variation thread, where he said that OLLCP and COLL are not good and that *HIS* method was better than the well known LL subsets. He was also conceited in his Color Neutrality thread, where he said that if you use *HIS* method to try, you will guarantee to be color neutral. Saying that is not true, because different things work for different people.
It's like saying Rosetta Stone in their ads a bunch of happy guys who are learning the language. Honestly, Rosetta Stone is no better than the "competing" brands, because it is confusing, needs a computer, and is non-motivating for the people who sit in an office all day and need to get home and take a break. They don't want to sit in front of a computer again. They are probably already tired enough already. It's why many people fail at learning with these computer-based softwares. It's also the reason why many people fail to become color neutral.


----------



## blakedacuber (Apr 21, 2012)

Kirjava said:


> I'll just leave this here.
> 
> http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/s...ch-CFOP-Method&p=730314&viewfull=1#post730314


 
Just sayin' I love your post below that <3


----------



## maderito (Apr 22, 2012)

jonlin said:


> He really did sound conceited in his Skyler Variation thread, where he said that OLLCP and COLL are not good and that *HIS* method was better than the well known LL subsets. He was also conceited in his Color Neutrality thread, where he said that if you use *HIS* method to try, you will guarantee to be color neutral. Saying that is not true, because different things work for different people


I often wondered how long before the Jskyler flame would self-extinguish. I for one am sorry to see him leave, even if his personality (as I understood it) could never co-exist with the ideals and goals of this forum. Even so, I enjoyed and learned from the repartee ignited by his often controversial claims.


----------



## Kirjava (Apr 23, 2012)

It's worth noting that he always said he enjoyed the arguments he had on the forum and looked forward to continuing them.


----------



## somerandomkidmike (Apr 23, 2012)

*I'm changing* to Petrus, for now. I just remember Petrus being fun. Now I"m wondering if it can be fast.


----------



## cannon4747 (Apr 26, 2012)

*Whats up in the cubing world?*

I haven't been keeping up with the cubing community for the last few months. i've been practicing solving in my free time but I had time for little other than a few averages a day. so whats new? are there any new records? whats the latest and greatest cubes to come out since around december? any new revolutionary mods? just anything neat thats happened since this winter.


----------



## JonnyWhoopes (Apr 26, 2012)

*I return* to serious practicing. With summer coming up, and requesting fewer hours at work, I'll have a bit more free time to mess around with. L2Lk by the end of summer? Maybe.



somerandomkidmike said:


> *I'm changing* to Petrus, for now. I just remember Petrus being fun. Now I"m wondering if it can be fast.


 
Keep us updated, I'm honestly interested in what you can manage to do.


----------



## mchedlo213 (Apr 26, 2012)

i quit doing nothing,gotta study and prepare for exams (
i'll change my realtionship to one person 0_0
i pause speedcubing,will practice look ahead,cross,f2l...


----------



## MalusDB (Apr 26, 2012)

I quit alcohol. Exams and cubing are at the forefront now. Also I return to running. Sub 34 min 10k please?


----------



## Lofty (Apr 29, 2012)

I've been cubing again the past few days. 
Seeing this new sub-13 OH averages are just crazy...


----------



## Dene (Apr 30, 2012)

Loftyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy <3<3<3


----------



## somerandomkidmike (Apr 30, 2012)

I think I'm going to quit cubing for a bit. I hurt both my thumbs, and I'm in school for massage therapy. Although I don't use my thumbs when I treat, I still don't want to risk hurting myself. So! Bye, I guess. I'm not really known here much anyway.


----------



## Lofty (Apr 30, 2012)

Whoa it's Dene! Hey man!


----------



## Ninja Storm (May 2, 2012)

I quit daily averages of 100 until AP tests are done xP


----------



## jonlin (May 3, 2012)

What the **** Keaton?


----------



## somerandomkidmike (May 4, 2012)

I guess I'm gonna return. My hands are doing better. Been doing some hydrotherapy to help the recover, and it's working. Back to cubing, and back to Petrus.


----------



## GearGuy57 (May 15, 2012)

*close to quitting*

Not to long ago I stopped cubing and have yet to really pick it back up again. I quit because I realized that I was really slow and needed to learn a new method. I immediately chose roux.fp) 
To make a long story short, I rage quit.
Now I'm looking for a new method that is kind of easy and doesn't have a lot of algs.
PLEASE HELP!!!!!


----------



## qqwref (May 15, 2012)

You can do a corners-first method with only one alg. I don't really recommend it (sub-20 with pure CF is really hard!) but it's an option.


----------



## Ickathu (May 15, 2012)

You can do Roux with only 2 algs, the rest of it is intuitive, but I don't know if that counts as easy.
Petrus is a good method, you can solve the LL using only 3 algs.
You could use a direct Piece-by-piece solving method, like what you would use for Blind. You can use just 1 alg. (but slow)
The fewer algs you learn, the slower you will be.


----------



## That70sShowDude (May 15, 2012)

You wanna be fast, but you don't want to learn algs to make you faster.

ok


----------



## samchoochiu (May 15, 2012)

That70sShowDude said:


> You wanna be fast, but you don't want to learn algs to make you faster.
> 
> ok


 I second this. What he's saying is contradicting.


----------



## Thompson (May 15, 2012)

It doesn't sound like you want to be a speedcuber


----------



## A Leman (May 15, 2012)

It is easier to get fast with algs than intuition. Intuition takes time and develops by understanding concepts that are used in algs. There is not an easy shortcut to getting fast. As for an ok method, try CROSS,basic intuitive f2l, 2look OLL, PLL


----------



## Sa967St (May 15, 2012)

GearGuy57 said:


> Not to long ago I stopped cubing and have yet to really pick it back up again. I quit because I realized that I was really slow and needed to learn a new method. I immediately chose roux.fp)
> To make a long story short, I rage quit.
> Now I'm looking for a new method that is kind of easy and doesn't have a lot of algs.
> PLEASE HELP!!!!!


It looks like you didn't give CFOP too much of a chance. Even if you don't know too many algs, you can still get faster using what you already know. You don't *have* to learn lots of algs to get fast, although it makes it easier.


----------



## MattMcConaha (May 18, 2012)

Hey guys! I've been out of the whole speedcubing thing for the past couple years. I've been picking the cube up on and off (mostly off) a year ago and almost entirely off this past year. I left for a few reasons: not getting any better, not wanting to learn algs (so if I quit I don't have to?), taking too much time...

But here I am again. Back with a 22 second average of 5
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9dMmWOxolPQ


----------



## YrMyKnight (May 28, 2012)

*Back Cubing!*

After like 3 months :confused: ,it's holiday! So I'm back and still sub-20. 
I've forgotten some of my PLLs but I'm working on them.
I used 2looks for my OLLs and still using my guhong.

Anything new now? Methods,cubes,WRs? 

This is a very important year of studies for me,so I might take frequent breaks. Exams sux.


----------



## cincyaviation (May 29, 2012)

I'm back for at least the next week after a 6 month lapse. Anything new happen while I was gone?


----------



## emolover (Jun 7, 2012)

Screw it!!! I hate all methods of 3x3! But because of the fact that I have been using CFOP for 3 years, I am sticking with it despite how much I hate it.


----------



## emolover (Jun 7, 2012)

5BLD said:


> Wat no



Sorry, I'm an old cuber stuck in his old ways of CFOP. I still think its the best method, but the cancer has spread throughout my body and I can not stop it. 

I wanna Roux, but I can't.


----------



## 5BLD (Jun 7, 2012)

I think that you can roux, fight the cancer :/
Enthusiasmometer:


----------



## emolover (Jun 7, 2012)

You shouldn't ask for view and thumbs up because most will thumbs down and post spam. I didn't because you look cool.


----------



## Skullush (Jun 7, 2012)

Is that you in the video?


----------



## kinch2002 (Jun 8, 2012)

A few days back I quit cubing properly for a month (as opposed to the 'not properly' quitting I was doing for the previous few months). No solves until 4th July, except for tomorrow, when I have a meetup .

My desire to do solves has diminished greatly, and combined with becoming busier with other things, this has led to me 'practising' for less than an hour a week over the last few months. I hate to use the word practise, because it makes it sound too arduous. I used to solve for many hours each week on many different puzzles because I enjoyed doing it - not because I wanted to be faster and therefore felt I had to practise. Now that I have little time, and I don't get the same enjoyment out of it, it's time to take a proper break and see what happens.


----------



## CubeRoots (Jun 8, 2012)

kinch2002 said:


> A few days back I quit cubing properly for a month (as opposed to the 'not properly' quitting I was doing for the previous few months). No solves until 4th July, except for tomorrow, when I have a meetup .
> 
> My desire to do solves has diminished greatly, and combined with becoming busier with other things, this has led to me 'practising' for less than an hour a week over the last few months. I hate to use the word practise, because it makes it sound too arduous. I used to solve for many hours each week on many different puzzles because I enjoyed doing it - not because I wanted to be faster and therefore felt I had to practise. Now that I have little time, and I don't get the same enjoyment out of it, it's time to take a proper break and see what happens.



This is a great shame Daniel, i guess i will witness some of your last solves for a while!


----------



## Ollie (Jun 9, 2012)

kinch2002 said:


> My desire to do solves has diminished greatly, and combined with becoming busier with other things...



I can empathize with this. I only get enjoyment out of BLD solving, and when you've been at work for 8 hours a day and come home you just don't have the energy to memorize 10+ cubes or even a few 5BLD attempts. This was partly the reason why I've just sold most of my cubes to Laurence today! Just a 3x3x3, 4x4x4 and a 5x5x5 are left, even then most of my solves are on the 5x5x5.

It's just a shame I never got to see your solves in person, since I learnt from your videos!


----------



## Noahaha (Jun 30, 2012)

This is my last day with internet before six weeks with very little access to it. I'll obviously be posting very infrequently, but I will still be improving. Hopefully by the end of these six weeks my memo will be around 15 and my execution will be around 35. 

Brb guys.


----------



## aminayuko (Jul 1, 2012)

I RETURN
after 8 months, i probably forgot majority of my plls and all my olls.-_- *sigh*


----------



## Systemdertoten (Jul 4, 2012)

Well, it's been a while.


----------



## jeff081692 (Jul 9, 2012)

I quit the forum for a while.


----------



## Tj2OY (Jul 12, 2012)

This has happened to me as well.I started cubing about 2 years ago and I got really into it,but then I gave up for one whole year;now im back and looking to hunt down that sub 10 or 15


----------



## Cheese11 (Jul 13, 2012)

Tj2OY said:


> This has happened to me as well.I started cubing about 2 years ago and I got really into it,but then I gave up for one whole year;now im back and looking to hunt down that sub 10 or 15



Good luck! What kind of cube are you using?


----------



## Ollie (Aug 17, 2012)

I'm quitting the forum.

People only seem to care about achievements if they're up in the WR/UWR region. On top of that, "constructive criticism" seems to consist of people putting others down purely to try and gain some intellectual high ground and not actually be productive/helpful at all.

Don't get me wrong, this is only a few people, and doesn't apply to my own experience. It just pisses me off massively to see this sort of thing every single time I log on. It makes me dislike speedcubers whenever I see it.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Aug 17, 2012)

Ollie, I would like to say I have been very impressed with your recent big BLD achievements. Unfortunately, with my family's big vacation surrounding US Nationals, I seemed to never have time to say much about it, but I thought it was quite impressive. Congratulations for them! (I hope you see this before you disappear.)


----------



## KCuber (Aug 21, 2012)

I return to solving pyraminx after many months of not solving one.


----------



## camdenyoyo (Aug 29, 2012)

*Taken a Break*

So, I took like a 3 month break and my times went up to 25-30 from 15-20 .
So, has anyone have this happen before?
I would like to know what I should to do get my times to improve again(tried practicing for hours).


----------



## AustinReed (Aug 29, 2012)

Not Practicing = Not improving. 
Practicing = Improving.
Derp.


----------



## antoineccantin (Aug 29, 2012)

AustinReed said:


> Not Practicing = Not improving.
> Practicing = Improving.
> Derp.



Some people are faster after having taken a break.


----------



## AustinReed (Aug 29, 2012)

antoineccantin said:


> Some people are faster after having taken a break.



My statement is a general theory.


----------



## PandaCuber (Sep 1, 2012)

Im taking a break from 3x3. Im improving, but i just wanna get better at 4x4. I have a lot of room for improvement there.


----------



## wasianrubiks (Sep 1, 2012)

I was around 35 when i took a month or so off from cubing in all... came back and after a day i had a sub 30 average... tht was a while back but even so... taking a small break helped by like 5 seconds


----------



## aznanimedude (Sep 1, 2012)

No 2h for a weekish. Got stitches on my right arm so I guess now's a good time to learn/practice 1h lol


----------



## mDiPalma (Sep 1, 2012)

i'm taking a break from zz for a week. i need to reset.

gonna cfop instead.


----------



## F perm (Sep 9, 2012)

Switching to full CN.
Hope it helps in the long run!


----------



## sneaklyfox (Sep 22, 2012)

Although it's not like I buy a lot of cubes, I did buy Guhong, Lunhui, and FIII in February. Then 50mm Zhanchi, SSv3 4x4, and WitTwo 2x2 in August? (I forget.) So I quit buying cubes for the rest of this year! I'm always tempted to get a 55mm Zhanchi. If I'm still crazy in love with cubes by January 2013, I'll think again. Who knows... the Dayan 6 might be out by then. But as I now have this in writing, it will help me resist the temptation.


----------



## James Cavanauh (Oct 20, 2012)

*Woah, nostalgia rush (coming back thread, anything I missed?)*

Well, some of you may know me, I was a pretty active cuber around mid 2011 and would cube all the time. Then, after nationals, I started to move on to different things, and then I quit around mid October last year. As of two months ago, I moved to Cairo, Egypt, and be it lack of things to do here, I decided to start cubing again. Naturally, upon seeing my 23 second average, I was less than thrilled, but, I'm here to stay, for now. But I have a few questions:
1. Any big cubing innovations I missed out on, any cubes I have to get?
2. Are there ANY cubers, ANY AT ALL in the Cairo area? None at my school.
3. Any cubing news I missed?

Thanks, James. 

P.S. it's nice to see you guys still here, I'm recognizing some names.


----------



## tx789 (Oct 20, 2012)

Well Shenshou cubes have taken over v cubes it seems. 


they have 4x4-8x8 cubes


----------



## waffle=ijm (Oct 21, 2012)

roux is finally considered fast and babies are a healthy part of any diet.


----------



## BlueDevil (Oct 21, 2012)

waffle=ijm said:


> babies are a healthy part of any diet.



They're the other other white meat.


----------



## ducttapecuber (Oct 21, 2012)

tx789 said:


> they have 4x4-8x8 cubes



They also have a 2x2, 3x3, pyraminx, and are coming out with a 9x9


----------



## zurrik (Oct 21, 2012)

I'm in the same state as yo OP. 
Has fridrich gotten old? Is there a new replacement or that method (which I used, but also which I didn't love at all) is still the common?
Is out there a GOOD 4x4 cube? (when I got out of cubing there wasn't)


----------



## ottozing (Oct 21, 2012)

Florian+Konsta modded ss 4x4 v3 is the way to go.


----------



## ducttapecuber (Oct 21, 2012)

zurrik said:


> Has fridrich gotten old? Is there a new replacement or that method (which I used, but also which I didn't love at all) is still the common?
> Is out there a GOOD 4x4 cube? (when I got out of cubing there wasn't)



Fridrich (CFOP) is still very popular, however roux is becoming very fast and popular. Try it if you don't like Fridrich
Shengshou v3 after modding (konsta+florian mod) is amazing


----------



## uberCuber (Oct 21, 2012)

zurrik said:


> Has fridrich gotten old? Is there a new replacement or that method (which I used, but also which I didn't love at all) is still the common?



CFOP is still the most common, but there is a user here who is around as fast with Roux as Feliks is with CFOP (don't even know which is faster at this point).



> Is out there a GOOD 4x4 cube?



Well, the 4x4 WR average is 30.81, that has to count for something, right?


----------



## Escher (Oct 21, 2012)

uberCuber said:


> CFOP is still the most common, but there is a user here who is around as fast with Roux as Feliks is with CFOP (don't even know which is faster at this point).



Feliks' avg100 is at least .4 of a second above Alex's now... And Roux is faster


----------



## 5BLD (Oct 21, 2012)

*The "I quit/pause/return/change/etc" thread*

His avg5 and avg12 are still a little faster; i think it's not that I'm faster but just more consistent


----------



## CHJ (Oct 21, 2012)

5BLD said:


> His avg5 and avg12 are still a little faster; i think it's not that I'm faster but just more consistent



He is capable of faster singles and on the odd occasion a good Ao5 but your typical average is still sub WR, feliks will keep his single no doubt


----------



## canadiancuber (Oct 21, 2012)

*Its been a long time*

Wow, its been a long time since ive been on the forums. i was pretty active here around 2010, but quit sometime after that. soooo... whatd i miss? what 3x3s are good now? i remember back then it was the haiyan memory or something. i wanna get faster at cubing, but my old cube locks up alot now. well im glad to be back


----------



## WBCube (Oct 22, 2012)

canadiancuber said:


> what 3x3s are good now?



Dollar store cubes are the standard now, and superglue is the standard for lubricant


----------



## ben1996123 (Oct 22, 2012)

dayan.


----------



## ottozing (Oct 22, 2012)

Dayan Guhong v2 / Davan Zhanchi / Davan Lingyin v2


----------



## somerandomkidmike (Oct 31, 2012)

I am quitting cubing, indefinitely.


----------



## uniacto (Oct 31, 2012)

i'm quitting cubing for 2 weeks in attempts to get my grades up. If they go up, I don't know if I'll go back to cubing, or wait until winter break to start again. I'll still be active on the forums though.


----------



## PandaBeaarAmy (Nov 1, 2012)

Paused for about 1 and a half weeks now, cuz I'm doing some weird english class assignment where you give up one of your addictions for 2 weeks. Not the first time I paused. For about 2 months before my first comp (winter 2012), I stopped cubing because I totally forgot about it, and anyway I was too busy with my first year of high school. Found out AFTER I slowed my time from 21 second average to about 40, that there was a competition, and decided to go anyway... nothing over 33 seconds, luckily, while I was still getting over 45 during practice.


----------



## Dacuba (Nov 8, 2012)

Gotta change back to stop-and-go style for a while as an experiment. Not a big deal, just posting cause I'm bored.


----------



## Ollie (Nov 13, 2012)

Taking a break from cubing. I'm far too stressed - need to focus on upcoming reports, assessments and essays (yes, all plural) and due to some personal circumstances I'm not in the right frame of mind at all to keep pushing forward with BLD at the moment. 

I am, however, getting more consistent memo times under 1:30 for 4BLD and nearer to 3:30 for 5BLD so hopefully there'll be something worth coming back for.

I will continue to answer any questions on my wings list since personal messages have copies sent to my email.


----------



## Dylan (Dec 23, 2012)

*Getting back into it!*

Hey guys, I used to come on here a lot and I was wondering whether you guys think I should take up the fine art again? I whipped out the old guhong and managed some nice sub 20s and a 12.13 today, it felt good. I also re lubed it up and I've been solving for hours now! Back to the point, I really feel like I want to start again but I'm not sure whether or not I can re learn most or the whole of CFOP again considering I have forgot just about all of it! Ideas?


----------



## Dene (Dec 23, 2012)

Go away, you're not wanted here anymore.










(I'm joking, in case someone doesn't pick up on that).


----------



## Dylan (Dec 23, 2012)

ahaha, I (may) will be coming back whether you like it or not!


----------



## Edward (Dec 25, 2012)

Back to practicing. Gained about a second on my 3x3 average ;_;


----------



## Isaac Paurus (Dec 25, 2012)

i keep wanting to switch to roux, then give up and go back to CFOP. i can never stay with roux.


----------



## PandaCuber (Dec 25, 2012)

So hey guys. I stopped cubing for a while. And now im back. Im getting into big cubes more. I have all but 6x6. Ill be making videos, but i wont be looking at this forum too often. yeahh.. happycubing<3


----------



## SaberSlash49 (Jan 2, 2013)

I return, after about 2 years of not cubing. And I'm glad I'm back. :3


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Jan 2, 2013)

I switch to zz

Edit: 222nd post.


----------



## RubikMouse (Jan 2, 2013)

I've returned after beeing inactive for a year or so? I don't see myself as a speedcuber, more as a perfectionist minded ( I am never satisfied with my look ahead, pll recognition and execution so I don't like to time my solves ) fun cuber. Currentely I am focussing on OH and getting CN which, somehow, gives me much fun to achieve  

However, in the future I will time my solves and try to get averages, but only when i feel like to do so  but if there is a cube event in my country (the netherlands) I will participate!


----------



## RubikZz (Jan 15, 2013)

*What to do if you cubed a long time not?*

Hello,,

I did cube a long time, but in May cubing go's frustrated me and then I broke my arm.
I haven't bee cubed sinds may 2012, how can I restart the best way?
Also I Forgot a few PLL's and a lot OLL what's the best way to do?

I Hope you can help me.

Greetings Mathijs.


----------



## MarcelP (Jan 15, 2013)

I guess, just start solving again. I think the forgotten PLL's and OLL's will have to be re-learned. But this time you will remember them much quikcker as when the first time you learned them. I wonder how long it takes for you to get at 28 seconds Ao100 again  I think in less than a month.


----------



## LNZ (Jan 15, 2013)

I was one of the many people who tried (without success) to solve a 3x3x3 cube in the early 1980's. 

I enjoyed it alot then, but lost interest by early 1982. And by 2007, I had forgotten that these "toys" even existed and all the few algorithms
I had learned in 1981 until some coverage of the 2007 World Titles on a mainstream TV network. I brought a storebrought Rukik's 3x3x3 
not long later and tried to solve it without any success. 

Then I forgot all about again and then in May 2009, I brought a book on Ebay that my parents brought for me
back in 1981 to solve the 3x3x3 cube. Then I used it for a second time, and to my amazement I had solved a Rukik's 3x3x3 cube.
All I did wrong back in 1981 was to confuse the directions for D and D'. Apart from that, I did well then.

NOTE

If you look on places like Ebay, you can buy many books various people put out to solve the 3x3x3 cube and other puzzles
known in the era of the 1980's (ie pyraminx, megaminx, Rubik's domino, Whip It, etc). As there was no internet around then,
these books were of great value. And are a good reminder of how far we've come since then.


----------



## mattch00 (Jan 15, 2013)

I guess just jump right into it and start solving again.


----------



## Ross The Boss (Mar 23, 2013)

im taking a week long 3x3 break. i have been able to get some amazing averages every once and a while, but for the last week or two it has been pretty much crap. every time i start solving i feel overwhelmed an frustrated so i think that its time for a break.


----------



## redbeat0222 (Mar 23, 2013)

*I quit*

saying that I'm going to quit because It is really hard to stay away from the cube.


----------



## MalusDB (Apr 15, 2013)

I'm back!  Got my cube collection stolen at a house party and only got enough spare cash to buy a new cube. Gonna just start with some Roux this time. GOGOGO WR


----------



## ~Adam~ (Apr 15, 2013)

Harsh. How many cubes did you have? I would have to claim on my insurance if I had my collection stolen.


----------



## Noahaha (May 15, 2013)

2001 posts = time to post less and actually focus on cubing. 

I'll still be around, just not as obsessively, at least until after worlds.


----------



## Ltsurge (Jun 3, 2013)

*What have I missed?*

Probably an unnecessary thread, but if it actually is then a mod will delete/close it. Can someone bring me up to speed with what has happened in the cubing world since I left? I stopped at the end of 2011 (3x3 mostly with a pb of 16 and average of 20) ... Is there any new (and important): Cubes, methods, records etc that I should know about? 

Cheers in advance


----------



## Ross The Boss (Jun 3, 2013)

mats valk 5.55 3x3WR
some new cubes this year: panshi, fangshi, moyu cubes. 
maxim chechnev cheats on got talent
9x9 bld is possible
there is a petaminx.
bunch of other stuff.


----------



## emolover (Jun 3, 2013)

Alot.


----------



## Echo Cubing (Jun 3, 2013)

and there are new cubes going to be launched:
shengshou Aurora.
Witeden 4*4
moyu silver/gold

and also the perry open in Mexico 4.41s for 3*3,still waiting for a verdict announcement of WCA


----------



## uniacto (Jun 3, 2013)

mexican cuber alleged wr
dayan 2x2
maskow is awesome
3BLD is getting fazter


----------



## ben1996123 (Jun 3, 2013)

maskow is quite good at multibld (95/100 in 6 and a half hours)
people are sub 30 at 4x4


----------



## uvafan (Jun 3, 2013)

alex lau 7.00 UWR avg100 (he uses roux)


----------



## Owen (Jun 11, 2013)

I'm back practicing 3x3 for a couple hours a day!


----------



## Edward (Jun 20, 2013)

I'm kind of back 
Gonna need a new cube when my Guhong 1 dies 
Going with a Ghost-Hand 1 for nostalgia


----------



## angham (Jun 25, 2013)

Really bored with cubing atm, probably not going to cube until maybe september


----------



## BaconCuber (Jun 25, 2013)

*I Quit:*
A little while ago because I was bored. 
*I Returned:*
Because I felt the need to keep cubing.
*I Changed:*
I finally am getting some sub-15 averages


----------



## Ellis (Jul 5, 2013)

It's been ~4 years since I last posted here. I took a long "break" from cubing to finish school and for other reasons. I didn't really think I would come back, at least not with as much intensity as I had back then. I was wrong and I really got sucked back in. 

A lot has changed in 4 years; the records are insane (although I thought they were before, too), the cubes are completely different, there's a whole new generation of cubers. I've spent the last couple of weeks bringing myself up to date with things and getting new cubes. Some stuff is the same though. Gottlieb is still the sim god. Stefan is still trying to talk sense into people who have no idea what he's saying. I'm still slow at everything (but worse). 

World's is within a few hours drive from me. It's crazy to think that I wouldn't go but I'm not sure that I will. I haven't planned anything and it's coming fast now. I haven't even looked at the World's thread yet for whatever reason. I dunno, maybe soon I will have more motivation to make it happen, it's a really great opportunity and not making it is something I know I'd regret. We'll see.

That's all for now. This was just for the one or two people that maybe vaguely remember me or for the people that see a post of mine in the future and wonder where I came from.


----------



## slinky773 (Jul 5, 2013)

*I'll Quit*

doing nothing but cubing all day. It's funny that when I look on the pages of this thread, I see stuff like "I'll quit procrastinating learning blah blah blah" because I can't stop learning this stuff, haha. I really should get out there more, instead of just practicing F2L or learning more PLLs and stuff. I need to read, I need to write, I need to practice those concertos on cello… I need to tone it down a little.

*I'll Quit*

doing nothing but practice fast cubing. I really should be more constructive in the time I practice. I should be practicing fingertricks or improving lookahead.


----------



## Cubetastic (Aug 11, 2013)

*I quit*

I quit CFOP, feels like im in a thick fog of bad mojo lately, been bored of cubing.

In search of Roux mentor ^^


----------



## Patrick M (Aug 12, 2013)

Cubetastic said:


> I quit CFOP, feels like im in a thick fog of bad mojo lately, been bored of cubing.
> 
> In search of Roux mentor ^^



Try rosstheboss i almost asked him to teach me ways of said dark side but i decided not to


----------



## aceofspades98 (Aug 12, 2013)

I quit 2x2.... Stupid event anyway


----------



## YddEd (Aug 12, 2013)

Patrick M said:


> Try rosstheboss i almost asked him to teach me ways of said dark side but i decided not to


Dark side? ._.


I completely quit CFOP. Too boring..

And I quit CN Roux after another round of race to sub 30


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Aug 12, 2013)

I change to roux. Now I need a mentor.


----------



## Ninja Storm (Aug 12, 2013)

Does everyone need a mentor for Roux? 0_o


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Aug 12, 2013)

Ninja Storm said:


> Does everyone need a mentor for Roux? 0_o



Teehee. I mostly said it because of the other post.


----------



## kcl (Aug 12, 2013)

TheNextFeliks said:


> I change to roux. Now I need a mentor.



Why change when you're progressing nicely with CFOP?


----------



## aceofspades98 (Aug 12, 2013)

kclejeune said:


> Why change when you're progressing nicely with CFOP?



Because roux is awesome, and speed doesn't mean best.


----------



## rj (Aug 12, 2013)

Ninja Storm said:


> Does everyone need a mentor for Roux? 0_o



I do!


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Aug 12, 2013)

kclejeune said:


> Why change when you're progressing nicely with CFOP?



I really like roux and I'm progressing nicely with it. My CFOP was progressing too but I just prefer roux. 

I'm already almost sub-20 with roux.


----------



## kcl (Aug 12, 2013)

TheNextFeliks said:


> I really like roux and I'm progressing nicely with it. My CFOP was progressing too but I just prefer roux.
> 
> I'm already almost sub-20 with roux.



Ahh. To be honest I find them both fun, but I suck at block building..


----------



## rj (Aug 12, 2013)

kclejeune said:


> Ahh. To be honest I find them both fun, but I suck at block building..


Me too. That's why I need a mentor.


----------



## aceofspades98 (Aug 12, 2013)

rj said:


> Me too. That's why I need a mentor.


I think your mentor is practice.


----------



## rj (Aug 12, 2013)

aceofspades98 said:


> I think your mentor is practice.



I need help with blockbuilding. I can't find any good vids.


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Aug 12, 2013)

I like being fast with CFOP better lol.


----------



## TheOneOnTheLeft (Aug 12, 2013)

rj said:


> I need help with blockbuilding. I can't find any good vids.



Just find reconstructions and follow through the blocks. Also waffle has some example videos for blocks that are good.


----------



## antoineccantin (Aug 14, 2013)

I sprained my left index finger at soccer today, so I'm taking a break from normal solving.


----------



## kcl (Aug 14, 2013)

antoineccantin said:


> I sprained my left index finger at soccer today, so I'm taking a break from normal solving.



No break from OH?


----------



## aceofspades98 (Aug 14, 2013)

kclejeune said:


> No break from OH?


I think that might be normal solving for him haha


----------



## KCuber (Aug 14, 2013)

antoineccantin said:


> I sprained my left index finger at soccer today, so I'm taking a break from normal solving.



that's why I'm doing xc instead of soccer


----------



## kcl (Aug 14, 2013)

aceofspades98 said:


> I think that might be normal solving for him haha



Realized a second after lol Very true though


----------



## legoanimate98 (Aug 14, 2013)

I quit 2x2, pyraminx, meganinx and OH. Because they are all stupid. Also because big cubes


----------



## antoineccantin (Aug 14, 2013)

kclejeune said:


> No break from OH?



I do OH with my left hand.



KCuber said:


> that's why I'm doing xc instead of soccer



xc?

anyway, soccer isn't usually a sport in which you injure your hands.


----------



## kcl (Aug 14, 2013)

antoineccantin said:


> I do OH with my left hand.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



And you sprained your left index finger which is one of the main OH trigger fingers..


----------



## rj (Aug 15, 2013)

kclejeune said:


> And you sprained your left index finger which is one of the main OH trigger fingers..



Just do OH with your right hand. It will strengthen it.


----------



## KCuber (Aug 15, 2013)

antoineccantin said:


> I do OH with my left hand.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Xc is cross country and I was the goalkeeper  but yeah normally you wouldn't


----------



## A Leman (Aug 17, 2013)

I am going to completely quit cubing for while. I have not been practicing lately and I think it would be better to stop so I can put more focus into other things. I still like cubing, but I have also done a good job taking all of the fun out of it. I will still put some time into my memory method, but I don't need a cube for that at this point and the cube may actually be holding me back. This is not a spontaneous decision, but something that I have been thinking about on and off for a few weeks. 

bye


----------



## Noahaha (Aug 18, 2013)

A Leman said:


> I am going to completely quit cubing for while. I have not been practicing lately and I think it would be better to stop so I can put more focus into other things. I still like cubing, but I have also done a good job taking all of the fun out of it. I will still put some time into my memory method, but I don't need a cube for that at this point and the cube may actually be holding me back. This is not a spontaneous decision, but something that I have been thinking about on and off for a few weeks.
> 
> bye




Good luck with that, and come back soon!

I hope you still plan on coming to CCFC.


----------



## Branflakeftw (Aug 22, 2013)

I'm returning to cubing after a year or so of not doing it at all  Oh cube, how I missed thee! Hopefully I'm still sub-18 seconds on 3x3 we'll see..


----------



## kcl (Aug 23, 2013)

Branflakeftw said:


> I'm returning to cubing after a year or so of not doing it at all  Oh cube, how I missed thee! Hopefully I'm still sub-18 seconds on 3x3 we'll see..



Sometimes you get faster after long breaks


----------



## Branflakeftw (Aug 23, 2013)

kclejeune said:


> Sometimes you get faster after long breaks


Thanks! That is what I am hoping for!! 

Edit: I just did a 7x7 average and got a 7:05.xx single!! I did get faster!


----------



## piyushp761 (Aug 23, 2013)

I left cubing from 13th July and will come back on 25th Sept when my exams are over!


----------



## antoineccantin (Aug 26, 2013)

I quit using my old Guhong for OH. It's just getting too old.


----------



## TDM (Aug 31, 2013)

I quit trying to improve Roux for 2H because I don't like being slower than I already am. I've done this three times now.
Time to start using ZZ for 2H. This'll be my third attempt at this.


----------



## jrb (Aug 31, 2013)

Returning to cubing after a year and a half of break!


----------



## Ollie (Aug 31, 2013)

A Leman said:


> I am going to completely quit cubing for while. I have not been practicing lately and I think it would be better to stop so I can put more focus into other things. I still like cubing, but I have also done a good job taking all of the fun out of it. I will still put some time into my memory method, but I don't need a cube for that at this point and the cube may actually be holding me back. This is not a spontaneous decision, but something that I have been thinking about on and off for a few weeks.
> 
> bye



as long as you come back


----------



## A Leman (Sep 3, 2013)

I'm back and I practicing a bit for CCFC


----------



## antoineccantin (Sep 3, 2013)

A Leman said:


> I'm back and I practicing a bit for CCFC



Haha, now that was long 

I'm happy you're back. It's almost as if you never left.


----------



## A Leman (Sep 3, 2013)

antoineccantin said:


> Haha, now that was long
> 
> I'm happy you're back. It's almost as if you never left.



well, It feels long to not touch a cube for a day at this point for me. I mostly had to force myself to get some other things done.


----------



## Nilsibert (Sep 10, 2013)

TDM said:


> I quit trying to improve Roux for 2H because I don't like being slower than I already am. I've done this three times now.
> Time to start using ZZ for 2H. This'll be my third attempt at this.



Do it! I was going back and forth between CFOP, which I started out with, and ZZ. Finally I forced myself to stick with ZZ, and I'm don't regret it at all.

Btw is this also a "I start.." thread? heh


----------



## Username (Sep 13, 2013)

I change to yau5 for all bigcubes


----------



## SirWaffle (Oct 8, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;Oa7tUKvM3ME]http://youtu.be/Oa7tUKvM3ME[/video]

I have decided I am taking a month long break form cubing. I will not be doing any solves, checking the forums or anything cubing related at all. If for whatever reason anyone need to contact me PM on YouTube or Facebook, or send me an email at [email protected] . I will still be checking these sources but just not doing anything cubing related on them. I hope you all understand and I will see you in one month with another avg of 12

Cube: weilong

12.49, 13.97, 13.59, 13.03, 12.57, 13.49, 13.42, 12.00, (10.90), 13.10, 11.38, (14.64) = 12.90


----------



## Ollie (Oct 8, 2013)

Finding it hard to find _any_ motivation to practice anything, inc BLD. Perhaps a long break is in order.


----------



## ketchuphater999 (Oct 9, 2013)

*I'm back, what now?*

Hey y'all! I'm back after a ginormous 6 month break from cubing, and I definitely have forgotten some things. I ordered a new cube and a little extra lube, but what do you guys recommend I do to get back into the groove of things and get right back into cubing?

EDIT: Also, are there any big events that I may have missed (other than the WR being broken)?


----------



## Noahaha (Oct 9, 2013)

I recommend that you practice and go to competitions.




Gallifrey said:


> *the* WR



What a narrow view of the world.


----------



## uniacto (Oct 9, 2013)

Hop back into your tardis, relive the 6 months, then come back  

Well, alot of WRs were broken. 

alot of new cubes came out.

A LOT.


----------



## ketchuphater999 (Oct 9, 2013)

what kind of cubes? anything I should be interested as a mainly 3x3 and "exotic cube" solver?


----------



## kcl (Oct 9, 2013)

Gallifrey said:


> what kind of cubes? anything I should be interested as a mainly 3x3 and "exotic cube" solver?



Uh.. Moyu Weilong and Fangshi Shuangren have taken the world in a storm. Weilong is becoming the new zhanchi.. Exotic cubes.. I think that's kind of an oxy moron since exotic cubes usually aren't cubes xD. In reality I don't do those much so I can't help there.


----------



## TDM (Oct 10, 2013)

I change to CN for OH. From now on, I'll throw the cube in the air and solve on whatever orientation it lands on. When I get to sub-40 (i.e. faster than I am now), I'll start looking for whichever orientation is best. For now though, I'll just do this.


----------



## KongShou (Oct 10, 2013)

i quit practising 3x3 and trying to sub 10, its not working

also i quit gta cos i finished everything

im gonna start playing fifa now


----------



## TDM (Oct 20, 2013)

I'm going to start practising 4x4 again. Also, within the last week, I've just changed methods for most events I do (not 2x2):
3x3: CFOP -> ZZ
OH: OB -> YB
4x4: Reduction -> Yau/Hoya w/ 3-2-3
3BLD corners: Boomerang -> OP
3BLD edges: M2 -> TuRBo


----------



## CubezUBR (Oct 21, 2013)

Im in a sort of stupid teenage depression thing and have lost motivation to do anything other than eat crap food and sleep. Im behind at school and want to get a few things sorted out but if i take a break from cubing i fear i wont get back in. Im just going to play it by ear and hopefully i can get my life sorted out. Cya


----------



## SirWaffle (Oct 25, 2013)

SirWaffle said:


> I have decided I am taking a month long break form cubing. I will not be doing any solves, checking the forums or anything cubing related at all. If for whatever reason anyone need to contact me PM on YouTube or Facebook, or send me an email at [email protected] . I will still be checking these sources but just not doing anything cubing related on them. I hope you all understand and I will see you in one month with another avg of 12



Meh I return to lazy to make a vid atm


----------



## kunparekh18 (Oct 26, 2013)

Will change to ZZ after my Jan 4-5 comp. Totally. No going back. Seriously. Even though my EOLine sucks right now, I'll make sure to better it. And use less than 15 seconds for inspection.


----------



## SketchCuber (Nov 10, 2013)

*A Comeback?*

So yeah, sorry if this is the wrong sub-forum.

anyway, haven't really cubed in 5 or 6 months and was thinking about getting back into it. Especially since I had a youtube channel.

http://www.youtube.com/user/SketchCuber/videos

My PB was 19.26 using Roux and I was getting better, but I got busy doing other things.

So what do you guys think? Should I start back up with cubing and posting videos?


----------



## Ollie (Nov 10, 2013)

Do what you want? You don't need to ask anyone's permission...


----------



## sneaklyfox (Nov 10, 2013)

Go for it.


----------



## TDM (Nov 13, 2013)

TDM said:


> 3x3: CFOP -> ZZ *Changed back*
> OH: OB -> YB *Haven't done OH much, but I've stayed with this when I have*
> 4x4: Reduction -> Yau/Hoya w/ 3-2-3 *Don't like Hoya (well I do, I just suck at it) so just Yau*
> 3BLD corners: Boomerang -> OP *Actually did this one*
> 3BLD edges: M2 -> TuRBo *No. I fail at remembering the setup moves*


Well... that went well.

I'm going to quit cubing until after school on Tuesday. I have too much work to do. If anyone sees me on the forums, tell me to get off. Don't be nice. Being nice won't help. Just tell me to go away. I'm getting too distracted from important things.


----------



## TMOY (Nov 17, 2013)

TDM said:


> If anyone sees me on the forums, tell me to get off. Don't be nice. Being nice won't help. Just tell me to go away. I'm getting too distracted from important things.


Well, if you actually have an addiction problem, a better solution would probabvly be to ask the mods to ban you for the duration of your choice. It's the same logic as people with a gambling problem applying for casino exclusion: protection against oneself.


----------



## Wassili (Nov 24, 2013)

Oh god... I haven't done a proper average session in 3 months, and now my times are so much worse (3x3 average from 12 to 16, 4x4 1:00 to 1:15...) Now I'm even more uninspired to cube  Screw you League of Legends.

EDIT: Any of you got bored/something distracted you of cubing, but after a while got back into it?


----------



## hkpnkp (Nov 24, 2013)

SketchCuber said:


> So yeah, sorry if this is the wrong sub-forum.
> 
> anyway, haven't really cubed in 5 or 6 months and was thinking about getting back into it. Especially since I had a youtube channel.
> 
> ...



you are the roux - fu master ! a master never quits !


----------



## CRO (Dec 3, 2013)

Took my old Zhanchi after over a year, did a few solves, and that an average of 100. It's 14.17, which I think is not that bad considering I was just under 12 seconds when I stopped.

Anyway, I think I'm back!


----------



## kcl (Dec 4, 2013)

CRO said:


> Took my old Zhanchi after over a year, did a few solves, and that an average of 100. It's 14.17, which I think is not that bad considering I was just under 12 seconds when I stopped.
> 
> Anyway, I think I'm back!



Sweet, welcome back!


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Dec 4, 2013)

I change to Roux!


----------



## Renslay (Dec 4, 2013)

TheNextFeliks said:


> I change to Roux!



Hear, hear!


----------



## Nilsibert (Dec 15, 2013)

I changed to hoya, both on 4x4 and 5x5. Especially on 5x5 it's really awesome and fun to do.


----------



## Edward (Jan 2, 2014)

Hi I'm back again 
Got a Weilong coming


----------



## ThomasJE (Jan 2, 2014)

Edward said:


> Hi I'm back again
> Got a Weilong coming



I remember you. Welcome back!

Also, rj is the biggest Weilong fan there is; expect him to give you a hug.


----------



## ExplodingPie (Jan 6, 2014)

Switched to Roux ~25 seconds.
Also making a color scheme change! Red to fluorescent pink because I don't want to have a default color scheme.


----------



## DAoliHVAR (Feb 9, 2014)

OHHH SNAP
switching to roux
i like cfop,i dont find it boring,but something is calling me to roux for some reason
im 23 seconds atm with cfop
i think ill get to sub 30 with roux in a couple of months.im not in any hurry..
problem is i cant understand the lse step for the life of me


----------



## Renslay (Feb 9, 2014)

DAoliHVAR said:


> OHHH SNAP
> switching to roux
> i like cfop,i dont find it boring,but something is calling me to roux for some reason
> im 23 seconds atm with cfop
> ...



You can find many help in this thread.


----------



## Bh13 (Feb 17, 2014)

Hey all I haven't checked this forum or really checked on anything cubing related in about three or four moths. Right now my 3x3 average is 14.xx and my PB is 8.74 seconds (PLL skip). As for cubing news I've heard that a lot of new 3x3s have come out recently. Are any of them any good? I also heard that the 4x4 WR got below 25 seconds and that Felix broke OH WR single. Other than that the only other news is that skewb became an official event. So, hello again, hopefully I'll be able to spend more time on this forum and of course cubing now.


----------



## Username (Mar 30, 2014)

I return to somewhat active practice!


----------



## guysensei1 (Mar 30, 2014)

I change... My color scheme! White opp fluro yellow, sky blue opp fluro green, light red opp fluro pink.
I've never understood why people think that pink/orange is a good contrast.

I return to 4x4! Once my aosu arrives. Was really into it some time ago and somehow I just lost interest.


----------



## Fawn (Apr 6, 2014)

I'm trying something out this month. Only practicing Megaminx. I still toy around with my other puzzles but all my practice efforts go to megaminx. My times so far have improved greatly. Pretty happy with that.


----------



## sech (Apr 7, 2014)

Returning from picking up the cube couple times a month to avid professional competition stuff. Average used to be 11 something but now it's 14 something, gotta get that lower and lower and lower...!

Have no idea what the good cubes are now these days.


----------



## hkpnkp (Apr 7, 2014)

I am back after a break


----------



## Bindedsa (Apr 7, 2014)

sech said:


> Returning from picking up the cube couple times a month to avid professional competition stuff. Average used to be 11 something but now it's 14 something, gotta get that lower and lower and lower...!
> 
> Have no idea what the good cubes are now these days.


What makes a comp professional?


----------



## Lazy Einstein (Apr 13, 2014)

School is getting SUPEEEER busy. Barely solved in the last week and I have over 9000! assignments, labs, and tests in the next month. Two weeks to Toronto comp and I am not going to be able to practice at all. Burn. 
Getting so close to sub-25 Global. Hope this pause didn't F my times. Back to studying... le sigh

Tl;dr Can't solve cubes for 3ish weeks except Toronto comp. School pwns.


----------



## TDM (Apr 14, 2014)

I'm going to switch to ZZ.

I know this isn't the first (or even the second) time I've said I'd do this. Every time I tried to switch methods to either ZZ or Roux I reverted to CFOP after about a month. I'm going to do what 5BLD said in this post:


5BLD said:


> Also if you're gonna switch [...] don't ever use CFOP again until you get back down to your CFOP speed. Otherwise you'll give up.


Because it's just so true. I was comparing myself with CFOP times always and felt like I was being slow. I need to stop comparing my times to CFOP and start focusing more on improving that method.

I average 19 with ZZ now, just like I did in December/January. I've improved by 2 seconds with CFOP, but haven't changed my ZZ times, and that's because of my lookahead. I've done slower turning solves with CFOP and I now average 15 with slower turning, but my slower turning with ZZ is too slow. I'm going to focus on that and on speeding it up. I need to stop making the F2L pair and inserting the cross piece every time and start pairing the corner with the D layer edge more often, which will slow me down even further, but I need to stop giving up so easily. I set myself a goal to be sub-12 with ZZ by the end of the year, and part of this reason was to make me focus on something other than CFOP. I won't have much time with exams, but in the summer and when I have free time now I'm going too do slow ZZ solves (or even just EOF2L, but I know my LL is weak from CFOP) until my F2L is ~8-9 seconds like it is with CFOP.


----------



## newtonbase (Apr 22, 2014)

I'm considering giving up the speed side of cubing. I really enjoy solving but I hate being rubbish at it. I average in the low 50s mark but have plateaued and I'm coming to the realisation that I'm simply not cut out for decent times. Maybe I'll suddenly get a good PB and be remotivated but I'm thinking I'll just look to learn bigger puzzles and to get the hang of blind.


----------



## insane569 (May 13, 2014)

I'm back.
It's been awhile people.


----------



## maps600 (May 13, 2014)

I'm going to switch to Roux. I've tried a few times, and have gotten my averages down to 20-25. However, I continued my CFOP journey and didn't solve with Roux much. I average 15-17 with CFOP but it's gotten a bit repetitive. I think Roux will be great for a main method. Also, does anyone know any practice tips for getting a lower move count on 2nd block? Mine's really bad. Thanks


----------



## CubesOfTheWorld (May 13, 2014)

I suppose that I can say that I am back.


----------



## 10461394944000 (May 13, 2014)

CubesOfTheWorld said:


> I suppose that I can say that I am back.



welcome bace


----------



## Owen (May 13, 2014)

CubesOfTheWorld said:


> I suppose that I can say that I am back.



Haha, I remember you! Good Times!


----------



## crazycubes (May 19, 2014)

*Comeback to this site*

Hi all,
I was a member of this website a year ago and cubing was my main hobby. But time lead me to abandon cubing and this awesome website too. Just a min ago, as i was browsing, i came across google's doodle and so decided to resume cubing again. So, just wanted to say this.
Thnx
Crazycubes


----------



## Future Cuber (May 19, 2014)

Welcome Back!!!


----------



## BoBoGuy (Jun 11, 2014)

I'm quitting cubing for a month now. Although it's ironic that this pause is right before Nats, I just don't have enough time to keep up cubing, swimming, and cello all at the same time. This break starts tomorrow.


----------



## kprox1994 (Jun 11, 2014)

I guess you can say I have returned, cubing is a hobby I will always come back to. Just got my first sub-30 avg of 12 in almost 3 years (29.83), it's been a while.


----------



## ryanj92 (Jun 17, 2014)

I'm switching to colour neutral on 3x3x3
Hoping it will be worth it in the long run. Also, it looks more fun


----------



## mDiPalma (Jun 24, 2014)

I quit this forum. Jerks in charge and jerks sprinkled throughout. It's a shame that a handful of bad apples can spoil an otherwise awesome pie.

Hit me up on Facebook if you have something important to say.


----------



## MadaraMangekyou (Jun 25, 2014)

I quit /I always wanted to quit loosing big amounts of time, but it seems very difficult to me to do that, I have many hobbies apart of speedcubing like playing Basketball, Tennis, Table tennis, play the acoustic guitar, play electrical keyboard,to walk big distances (7km or more), to collect cubes ( i actually have 36 3x3x3, I gave some to the childrens victims of the fire in Valparaiso, this year), my hobbies sometimes for me represent a waste of time, cause i never have time enought for to develop in a proper way one of my hobbies(college uses a lot of time!), i could actually quit for a long time several for to privilege a few(like speedcubing, my favorite)
I pause / eating bad food, like burgers and french fries, my levels of cholesterol and triglycerides are high, so i must preserve my health....
I return / i used to practice physical conditioning, when I trained hard I weighted 70 Kg, now that I'm not training i weight around 80 Kg ( I'm 1.80 m/5'11'' so i'm at my max healthy weight)
I change / i want to change my style at speedcubing, like using more triggers and fingertrick, and if it is possible, to use better algs.


----------



## uvafan (Aug 5, 2014)

I return to practicing (mostly OH). Missing us nats made me realize how much I want to come back and go to another comp. I will be showing up late at RH and competing in OH and 5x5


----------



## LucidCuber (Aug 12, 2014)

I've decided to give up 3x3x3 practise for a while. At least for the next two weeks. Maybe if I'm lucky I'll take 0.2-0.3 off of my average at next comp. But the progress for time invested just isn't enough anymore.

I'll be putting all my effort into OH, 4X4 and square-1, perhaps with some megaminx too.


----------



## A Leman (Aug 13, 2014)

I have decided to completely stop practicing all cubing events except MBLD which I am starting to casually practice. It will not be a main focus for me. I have not been practicing anything for a while and have been thinking that a long break will be good. I also have some Secret and ambitious memory projects that I want to work on and the focus will be on those.


----------



## Noahaha (Aug 13, 2014)

A Leman said:


> I have decided to completely stop practicing all cubing events except MBLD which I am starting to casually practice. It will not be a main focus for me. I have not been practicing anything for a while and have been thinking that a long break will be good. I also have some Secret and ambitious memory projects that I want to work on and the focus will be on those.



Good luck! I'm excited!


----------



## guitardude7241 (Aug 20, 2014)

After a ~4 year hiatus, I have recently bought my favorite type of cube (a 5x5) and am doing better than ever. Within a month of returning, my (best) 5x5 average (of 5) has dropped from 1:50.93 to 1:43.03.

Woo. 

I don't think anybody sets their eyes on getting in the WCA top 100, but I feel confident that if I were to compete within the next few months, I would be a member of the United States's top 100.


----------



## uyneb2000 (Aug 25, 2014)

Gonna take a break for about a month, just so that high school settles in.


----------



## Future Cuber (Sep 13, 2014)

Hey guys,
I've stopped cubing ...It started to bore me 
I know I know , Some of you will be like "Cubing never bores me"

I posted this in this thread because it is frequently visited
Good bye guys 
Wish you luck for what you're trying to achieve
Good bye


----------



## Randomno (Sep 15, 2014)

I've been back into cubing for a couple of weeks now...

Gonna try to learn ZZ too, unlikely to make it my main method though.


----------



## Stefan (Sep 24, 2014)

Stefan said:


> *I'll change*
> 
> No more bickering. I've been for a long time wanting to stop it and I like to think that I partly reduced it, but now I'm really serious. Waste of time, especially when I try to correct stuff, which can be very time-consuming. I'm idealistic, but I can't stop it anyway, and I'd better spend my time in purely constructive ways. And yeah, sometimes I'm wrong and then it's embarrassing. And maybe I'll make more friends if I don't affront everyone. And maybe I can become a good example for others. Cause I'm by far not the only one bickering way too much here.



Well that didn't quite work out. I'll try again.


----------



## Selkie (Oct 1, 2014)

Well over a year since last comp but never stopped casual solves nearly every day.

Time to return to more active practice and get these old wrinkly hands ready for another competition


----------



## rebucato314 (Oct 5, 2014)

I QUIT

Roblox.


----------



## nuurhasan (Oct 5, 2014)

I quit:
I quit making daily, pointless, crappy, useless funny graphics for my Facebook page. 

I'll Change:
My completely defensive attitude. 

I like cubing, infact I have my own puzzle site BrainTrainingApp

I also quit playing Android puzzle games. They started to bore me to be honest.

Not sure if it counts but I will quit smoking too


----------



## ketchuphater999 (Oct 5, 2014)

I quit making fun of microsoft... 


on second thought, no. its just too fun.


It's been a year since my last comp, last time I checked, and I'm going to one! yay! I'm back!(or have been for about a month)


----------



## RjFx2 (Oct 11, 2014)

I return after a couple months of non-cubing, but I'm back and will be going to a competition.


----------



## hawkmp4 (Oct 11, 2014)

I return after 4 years of not cubing. My Gigaminx sucked me back in...


----------



## PJKCuber (Oct 12, 2014)

I think I'll quit speedcubing for 2-3 weeks. But I am going only going to do BLD during that time.


----------



## maps600 (Oct 12, 2014)

hawkmp4 said:


> I return after 4 years of not cubing. My Gigaminx sucked me back in...



YAAYYY <3 cubing


----------



## PJKCuber (Oct 31, 2014)

I think I'll take a month off.


----------



## Lazy Einstein (Nov 2, 2014)

Fully switched to ZZ. It is just too fun and I am barely slower than CFOP. 18 secs with CFOP 22 with ZZ.
Learning full COLL right now; algs for both 2H and OH. Going to use all the easy WV as well.


----------



## pappas (Nov 2, 2014)

Had a break for a few years and my interest has returned.


----------



## Lazy Einstein (Nov 2, 2014)

Glad you are back. Much has changed. Enjoy the plethora of cube chooses for every puzzle now.


----------



## pappas (Nov 3, 2014)

Lazy Einstein said:


> Glad you are back. Much has changed. Enjoy the plethora of cube chooses for every puzzle now.



Cheers for the warm welcome.


----------



## ketchuphater999 (Nov 7, 2014)

I'm officially back. After about five months of inactivity. I've been active on the forums for about two months now but now I'm active in comps and stuff again. Cheers for somehow dropping from a 35 average to a 21 average


----------



## brian724080 (Nov 8, 2014)

Lazy Einstein said:


> Fully switched to ZZ. It is just too fun and I am barely slower than CFOP. 18 secs with CFOP 22 with ZZ.
> Learning full COLL right now; algs for both 2H and OH. Going to use all the easy WV as well.


Yay! Good job! I don't really think that full COLL is worth it though because executing the sune and doing PLL is faster than the COLL sune algs. 


Gallifrey said:


> I'm officially back. After about five months of inactivity. I've been active on the forums for about two months now but now I'm active in comps and stuff again. Cheers for somehow dropping from a 35 average to a 21 average


Nice, that happened to my 5x5 average too. I left my cube unstickered, and when I finally got around to solving it, my average dropped by at least 30 seconds.


----------



## Lazy Einstein (Nov 10, 2014)

brian724080 said:


> Yay! Good job! I don't really think that full COLL is worth it though because executing the sune and doing PLL is faster than the COLL sune algs.



I fully plan to learn full ZBLL. So I am learning COLL to master recognition. I am already done full COLL now anyway. 
Chose my algs, practiced them and am only solving ZZ with COLL/EPLL now. I have started on the T cases for ZBLL too.

But yeah.

School is insane right now. 2 tests a week minimum for the last 5 weeks. I also have several assignments and labs that are due in the next few weeks. I pretty much can't cube at all for the next month. Once a week or so I am going to try to drill all my COLL once or twice just to make sure I don't forget them. 
But once the Christmas break starts I am doing minimum 100 solves a day using ZZ with COLL/EPLL. Hopefully by the new year I can be onto learning full ZBLL.

tl;dr - School is unreal busy. Can barely cube if at all till the holiday break(Till mid December).


----------



## brian724080 (Nov 11, 2014)

Lazy Einstein said:


> I fully plan to learn full ZBLL. So I am learning COLL to master recognition. I am already done full COLL now anyway.
> Chose my algs, practiced them and am only solving ZZ with COLL/EPLL now. I have started on the T cases for ZBLL too.
> 
> But yeah.
> ...


Wow, full ZBLL should be really useful with ZZ if you can master it


----------



## TomTom (Nov 11, 2014)

had to get stitches in my thumb, had to stop for 3 weeks :'( back and better than ever though


----------



## Owen (Nov 15, 2014)

I missed my 5 year anniversary of joining this website. November 2nd, 2009. A day to remember for sure. :')


----------



## PJKCuber (Nov 15, 2014)

I am back after a 2 week break. I'm just gonna do BLD attempts now. Got bored of speedsolving


----------



## Lazy Einstein (Dec 14, 2014)

After just over a month of getting absolutely slaughtered in school. The semester is over. I can actually cube again. Legit haven't touched a cube in over two weeks.
Before I left I had just learned full COLL. Lol welllllll I forget over half of them.

So I guess I am going to relearn the COLLs and go from there. Only going to solve ZZ with COLL after that for a few weeks to see if I can beat my CFOP times.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Jan 9, 2015)

I'm back.

Also, L2lk. Relearning and generating all algs. Heck, hat do I have to lose?


----------



## Lazy Einstein (Jan 10, 2015)

StachuK1992 said:


> I'm back.
> 
> Also, L2lk. Relearning and *generating all algs*. Heck, hat do I have to lose?



Dooooooooooooo it!


----------



## lorki3 (Jan 10, 2015)

Lazy Einstein said:


> After just over a month of getting absolutely slaughtered in school. The semester is over. I can actually cube again. Legit haven't touched a cube in over two weeks.
> Before I left I had just learned full COLL. Lol welllllll I forget over half of them.
> 
> So I guess I am going to relearn the COLLs and go from there. Only going to solve ZZ with COLL after that for a few weeks to see if I can beat my CFOP times.



It took me a little over a month to beat my cfop global average


----------



## FJT97 (Jan 10, 2015)

i am cubing like 3 month with zz and haven't beaten my cfop avg...


----------



## uniacto (Jan 17, 2015)

back for a bit!


----------



## Randomno (Feb 2, 2015)

okso i'll try not to end up like ben


----------



## uyneb2000 (Feb 8, 2015)

My wrist started to act up today. Gonna stop cubing for a little bit so it won't get worse.


----------



## JasonDL13 (Feb 8, 2015)

uyneb2000 said:


> My wrist started to act up today. Gonna stop cubing for a little bit so it won't get worse.



I wish you best of luck in this hard moment.

I'm going to start being colour neutral AGAIN. I've tried 2 times (I think) but I quit. I'm only going to solve on green until I can average sub 20. Currently I average sub 25 on green.


----------



## Lazy Einstein (Feb 10, 2015)

I am going to stop planning to cube actively till school is done. With family, work, and school, I don't have the time to try and achieve the cubing goals I want to. 

I am definitely going to casually cube to maintain the ZBLL I know because I am 100% committed to learning full ZBLL but I won't start again until the summer. I have mastered my full H OLL sub set, my COLL cases, and 2-3 2GLL for each OLL subset. I WILL come back and be full ZBLL before winter this year.

I am also going to try and a go to comps in Ontario but am not going to go heavy out of my way; only if convenient. 

I will be maintaining algdb.net still and adding FULL OLLCP slowly over the next little bit when not busy. As for solving, I will probably not solve much more than a session a week till school is done.


----------



## PJKCuber (Feb 15, 2015)

I'm BACK!!!!


----------



## ryanj92 (Feb 15, 2015)

Randomno said:


> okso i'll try not to end up like ben



As a wise man once told me...
"top kek"


----------



## Ninja Storm (Feb 15, 2015)

PJKCuber said:


> I'm BACK!!!!



God dammit.


----------



## Berd (Feb 15, 2015)

ryanj92 said:


> As a wise man once told me...
> "top kek"


Rip in peace. Vote to bring him back?


----------



## Nilsibert (Feb 15, 2015)

Ninja Storm said:


> God dammit.



Haha i held that back..


----------



## Username (Feb 26, 2015)

I guess I'm returning to some practice again after having another break. I really need to stop doing that (Maybe I should uninstall League and Hearthstone for a while lol)

Can someone provide me with a list of musthave cubes that have come out since the mini aosu?


----------



## IRNjuggle28 (Feb 27, 2015)

Username said:


> I guess I'm returning to some practice again after having another break. I really need to stop doing that (Maybe I should uninstall League and Hearthstone for a while lol)
> 
> Can someone provide me with a list of musthave cubes that have come out since the mini aosu?


Not sure if you're taking the **** out of noobs who leave for a few weeks and expect something to come out that'll make them faster, or if you're actually serious, but Yuxin 3x3 and 4x4. That's it, as far as I know.


----------



## Username (Feb 27, 2015)

IRNjuggle28 said:


> Not sure if you're taking the **** out of noobs who leave for a few weeks and expect something to come out that'll make them faster, or if you're actually serious, but Yuxin 3x3 and 4x4. That's it, as far as I know.



I'm serious. I have barely touched any of my cubess withing the last month or more and I just want to try the newer hyped cubes


----------



## TDM (Apr 13, 2015)

I seem to always change something after every competition. I'm going to focus on being less bad at Roux, which means:

Switching to x2/y neutral
Doing lots of untimed solves focusing on FB
Switching to predicting BU instead of solving ULUR -> DFDB
Doing more Roux-y SB, with move Rw moves and more M moves
Learning a few more CULEOs to avoid 6-flips and other bad cases, and maybe actually finish CUL
Improve CUL recognition


----------



## TMOY (Apr 16, 2015)

TDM said:


> (...)and maybe actually finish CUL
> 
> [*]Improve CUL recognition



LOL. Just out of curiosity, have you ever tried to discuss CUL with Gilles Roux ?



Spoiler



In case you don't know, "cul" means "ass" in French.


----------



## TDM (Apr 16, 2015)

TMOY said:


> LOL. Just out of curiosity, have you ever tried to discuss CUL with Gilles Roux ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh... I didn't. That could be a bit of a problem.


----------



## Kyle™ (Apr 16, 2015)

Hello,
After a long break, I have decided to return to speedcubing.
*And there you have it.*™
When you feel like quitting, you just have to *belv in youself.*™
This was *by far*™ my biggest break, but I'm happy to start cubing again.
CFOP or Petrus...Maybe I'll flip a coin.


----------



## Lazy Einstein (Apr 21, 2015)

Cubing less


Spoiler



So I think I am quitting having active cubing goals and trying to have time for cubing every week. 
I will work on algdb.net every week because I think it is an important resource for all cubers. 
I will cube randomly for fun when I can and if it works out try to go to the odd competition.

I am graduating college, which is training my job is paying for; and I am also taking university courses online until my work will send me for my undergrad. 
I am about to have my 3rd child this month(a baby girl) and I am going to the gym 4 times a week and focusing heavily on nutrition and learning about it. With busy family life, full-time work, part time school, and full-time gym. I never get to focus on cubing anymore.

We will see what happens. Guess this is a break from active cubing.


----------



## Berd (Apr 21, 2015)

Lazy Einstein said:


> Cubing less
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


Your efforts to Algdb.net are not unnoticed. Thank you.


----------



## AlGoreRhythm (Apr 29, 2015)

It was my cube-iversary last week (one year of cubing) and I have been feeling super nostalgic. I miss the times when I could go on to amazon or ebay and see dozens of new cubes every time, and when 30 seconds seemed unreachable, and when the 5x5 was some kind of monster. I feel like nowadays I take it too seriously, and it's no longer what it was when I started. So I am going to pause where I am, and continue cubing while not being too active in the online community. No more competitions for a while, either. I guess it all just feels like there's some sort of pressure on me to improve all the time, while for me cubing was supposed to be just about having fun. 

But I'll be back. Eventually.

Cue dramatic music...


----------



## WayneMigraine (Jun 7, 2015)

Switching to NISS as my main 3x3 method. Already sub 20 with it.


----------



## theROUXbiksCube (Jun 7, 2015)

WayneMigraine said:


> Switching to NISS as my main 3x3 method. Already sub 20 with it.



WAT xD NISS for FMC?!


----------



## ryanj92 (Sep 8, 2015)

Attempting to make the switch to CN once again. Getting into 3x3x3 again


----------



## TDM (Sep 8, 2015)

ryanj92 said:


> Attempting to make the switch to CN once again. Getting into 3x3x3 again


Good luck! My attempt at switching didn't go very well


----------



## uniacto (Sep 12, 2015)

I'M BACK 

lots has changed

what's up?


----------



## FailCuber (Sep 13, 2015)

I'm starting to learn Sarah's advanced. Hope I can average sub after learning this.


----------



## Isaac Lai (Sep 24, 2015)

I pause till 16 October, the day of my last end of year exam. I'm going to try to only do timed solves for the weekly comps (here and reddit), but I'll probably still do random solves when taking breaks, just with no timer. Then when my end of year exams are over, I'll finally be able to focus on cubing


----------



## StachuK1992 (Nov 8, 2015)

I'm back.


----------



## JF1zl3 (Nov 22, 2015)

I'm trying to come back. Don't know how active I will be here but I recently made a friend and we have started going to comps again. I have at least updated my PBs page and intend to keep that up.


----------



## penguinz7 (Dec 2, 2015)

Does anyone know what happened to sneaklyfox? She used to be very active in these forums, but I haven't seen her in forever.


----------



## YouCubing (Dec 2, 2015)

Semester ends soon, I should get back into doing the weekly comp then


----------



## Isaac Lai (Dec 2, 2015)

penguinz7 said:


> Does anyone know what happened to sneaklyfox? She used to be very active in these forums, but I haven't seen her in forever.



I guess you can't really expect a mother of 5 to hang around the forums too much.


----------



## penguinz7 (Dec 2, 2015)

Isaac Lai said:


> I guess you can't really expect a mother of 5 to hang around the forums too much.



That's quite fair.


----------



## JackJ (Jun 15, 2016)

I've decided to step away from speedsolving after an amazing eight years. I've gotten to travel, meet friends from all over the world, and most importantly learn to love the great puzzle that is the Rubik's Cube.

To the friends I have met along the way, it's been amazing to watch you all progress through the years. Not only on a competitive level, but on a personal and professional one as well. It's amazing that in such a short time, the competition scene has grown this exponentially. From only being able to buy puzzles off Chinese shops online to the expansion of stores in the U.S. market and even some physical store locations around the world. Attendance at competitions has skyrocketed so much that even the _founder_ of the WCA has been turned away due to such high turnout at even local competitions. It's amazing that major competitions have waiting lists now and some big time competitors are fully sponsored and paid for to attend competitions across their home country and the world. We even have a speedsolving podcast now. It's been amazing to watch the community grow as I grew with it.

I started into this hobby on a whim, like most of you. I found a video from Erik Akkersdijk solving the cube in an amazing 9.77 seconds and was instantly fascinated. Little did I know that one video could have a major affect on my life for the next eight years. Who would have known that I could even ever beat that absurd time? Because of that simple video, I traveled to places I otherwise would have never been to, meet people from all over the world and from places that I have never even heard of, and lastly - I got to compete.

Throughout the years I've made some (albeit small) contributions to the community. I was always a volunteer judge/scrambler at the ~25 competitions I attended throughout the years. On top of that, I even developed my own LS/LL system in which Anthony Brooks has since adopted and published on his very popular website for many more to discover and learn from. I hope that I have always been a good friend to all of you and a humble competitor. It's been a whirlwind these past years. Starting at age 12 without a clue about my future, I now look at graduating college soon and beginning my own personal and professional life. I'd love to have a family soon and teach them all about the joys that the Rubik's Cube has brought to me.

I don't think I'll ever retire completely, but for now I'm happy with what I have accomplished. Though I never got world class at any events, I seldom got frustrated with my results - it wass just good fun the whole time. I even managed to weasel my way into top 100 in a few events from time-to-time. I've seen so many great people come and go from the speedsolving scene throughout the years and I just think it's my time now. Like I said, I don't think I'll ever completely stop but for competitive speedsolving, it's time to move on for now. I wish all of you the best and I hope to see this sport get the recognition it's so obviously deserves.

Jack


----------



## JonnyWhoopes (Jun 17, 2016)

I'm back after a few year break. I starting cubing May of 2008, and stopped sometime early 2014.

I've got three questions. First, are there any major regulation changes over the last few years? And second, I'm still using an old as **** "Godly GuHong" I got modded by a member here ages ago. What's the newest hotness when it comes to hardware? Interested in pretty much all puzzles. Lastly, any new forum rules I should watch out for?


----------



## Hssandwich (Jun 17, 2016)

JonnyWhoopes said:


> I'm back after a few year break. I starting cubing May of 2008, and stopped sometime early 2014.
> 
> I've got three questions. First, are there any major regulation changes over the last few years? And second, I'm still using an old as **** "Godly GuHong" I got modded by a member here ages ago. What's the newest hotness when it comes to hardware? Interested in pretty much all puzzles. Lastly, any new forum rules I should watch out for?


Welcome back! 

Probably the main change would be the fact that you can use stickerless puzzles now, but other than the addition of skewb as an event (which you might remember if you stopped in early 2014), there haven't been too many important regulation changes.

Puzzles wise, MoYu, QiYi and YuXin + their sub-brands are probably dominating the market for most puzzles, apart from 2x2, and 3x3s are now a matter of preference, rather than there being a be all, end all cube. The main puzzles that are used are: 2x2: Dayan, 3x3: matter of preference, 4x4: Moyu Aosu/YuXin, 5x5: YuXin, 6x6: MoYu Aoshi/ YuXin red, 7x7: MoYu cubic AoFu, Pyraminx: MoYu, Skewb: Moyu/Qiyi, Clock: Rubik's, megaminx: DaYan/modded Shengshou/the new X-Man megaminx, square-1: QiYi and I think that most people use an F2 for feet. Basically, there are now a load more options for cubes and many come down to a matter of preference, if you watch reviews on YouTube, you should be able to get an idea of if they are what you're looking for.

Apart from the new forum design, nothing has really changed, apart from the numerous world records. Oh yeah, people also got good at pronouncing cube names...

Sorry for the long post .


----------



## JonnyWhoopes (Jun 17, 2016)

Hssandwich said:


> Welcome back!
> 
> Probably the main change would be the fact that you can use stickerless puzzles now, but other than the addition of skewb as an event (which you might remember if you stopped in early 2014), there haven't been too many important regulation changes.
> 
> ...



Good stuff! Thanks for the reply.


----------



## pipkiksass (Oct 6, 2016)

Right, cracking on with cubing after a year's break. Stopped due to illness and kinda lost interest around the same time - my times had plateaued and I didn't have the patience to learn to fix my bad habits, like not looking ahead, not solving the cross in inspection, not knowing full OLL.

Anyway, I'm determined to come back strong, and commit to both full OLL and blind cross as short-term goals. Just thought I'd record a pre-return Ao50 for posterity.

number of times: 49/50
best time: 14.41
worst time: 28.69

current avg5: 19.70 (σ = 1.90)
best avg5: 19.32 (σ = 0.60)

current avg12: 20.40 (σ = 1.78)
best avg12: 20.34 (σ = 1.73)

current avg50: 21.25 (σ = 1.96)
best avg50: 21.25 (σ = 1.96)

Times:


Spoiler



18.74, 19.94, 18.64, 19.28, 21.59,25.98, 20.89, 21.73, 21.18, 22.53,20.21, 20.76, DNF(24.05), 22.48,17.89, 21.91, 21.24, 20.00, 22.80,21.53, 19.47, 22.12, 20.26, 20.35,20.34, 27.78, 14.41, 21.37, 24.55,23.14, 21.23, 17.63, 21.06, 26.51,21.62, 23.35, 28.69, 21.28, 20.29,22.07, 24.98, 19.42, 17.60, 22.79,20.80, 21.80, 19.20, 16.55, 18.10,21.89


----------



## Jont828 (Nov 21, 2016)

Hey, I've taken a break from cubing for a couple months due to school obligations, and I'm looking to start back up. What did I miss? I left at around the time the YueXiao and the Weilong GTS came out. Which cubes should I get? I want to buy something at the Cubicle's Black Friday sale. Thanks!


----------



## Dash Lambda (Nov 21, 2016)

Well, in terms of hardware, the Valk 3 came out to much hype and was very well received, TheCubicle started making magnetic cubes and everyone seems to love them and/or want them, they also came out with Lubicle Silk (most people praise it), the Gans Air came out (and even more recently the Ultimate version), Moyu made pretty much the first real competitor to the Qiyi squan, a couple new 5x5's and 6x6's came out that are apparently extremely good, and the X-Man Galaxy megaminx pretty much blew all the other megaminxes out of the water (at least per its reception).
(Of course there's more, but that's some highlights.)

In terms of other news, there was a weekend during which 7 WR's were broken, including the 3x3 single (and of course Feliks broke a couple, but not 3x3).


----------



## Jont828 (Nov 22, 2016)

Thanks! Is the WeiLong GTS M worth it?


----------



## Dash Lambda (Nov 22, 2016)

Jont828 said:


> Thanks! Is the WeiLong GTS M worth it?


As with most cubes, it depends on your preference. If you can try one at a competition or something, I strongly recommend doing that.

I don't have one, so I can't tell you exactly how it feels, but there are reviews up on YouTube of it.


----------



## gateway cuber (Nov 22, 2016)

Jont828 said:


> Hey, I've taken a break from cubing for a couple months due to school obligations, and I'm looking to start back up. What did I miss? I left at around the time the YueXiao and the Weilong GTS came out. Which cubes should I get? I want to buy something at the Cubicle's Black Friday sale. Thanks!


I'd recommend getting a Valk (the GTS M isn't worth it) A 2x2 came out called the KungFu YueHun and many regard it as the Dayan Killer (I highly advise you buy this cube it's like 5 bucks). Some other revolutionary cubes that came out include...
X-Man Megaminx
Moyu magnetic Pyraminx
Moyu magnetic skewb
Weishi GTS 6x6
Yuxin 7x7 (soon to hit the market)
MF7 7x7 (only $29 but just as good as the aofu)
Shengshou Kilominx (likely to become WCA event in next year or 2)

and as far as cubing news goes...
Recent WRs
3x3 4.74/6.45
2x2 0.49/
5x5 41.27/49.32
6x6 1:32.77/1:37.85
7x7 2:20.66/2:25.06
Megaminx 34.40/39.43
Pyraminx /2.14
3BLD 18.50/24.38
4BLD 2:02.49/
5BLD 4:46.74
Skewb /2.63
Sq-1 6.84/9.33
OH /10.70
Clock /5.72


----------



## FastCubeMaster (Nov 23, 2016)

Didn't DGcubes literally just make a thread for this?


----------



## Dash Lambda (Nov 23, 2016)

FastCubeMaster said:


> Didn't DGcubes literally just make a thread for this?


Yes.
About 6 hours after this one.


----------



## FastCubeMaster (Nov 23, 2016)

Dash Lambda said:


> Yes.
> About 6 hours after this one.



OOOh ok


----------



## Jont828 (Nov 23, 2016)

Thanks everyone! So the KungFu 2x2, YueXiao, Weilong GTS, and Valk 3 are the big new releases lately?


----------



## Dash Lambda (Nov 23, 2016)

Jont828 said:


> Thanks everyone! So the KungFu 2x2, YueXiao, Weilong GTS, and Valk 3 are the big new releases lately?


Plus the Gans Air, X-Man Galaxy megaminx, WeiShi GTS and QiYi WuHua 6x6's, WeiChuang GTS 5x5, the much-hyped QiYi WuQue 4x4 is up for pre-order, and it looks like all the major companies (at least three of them) are gonna roll out new 7x7's.
These past few months have been... _Active_.


----------



## Fawn (Jan 16, 2017)

I suppose this would be the appropriate thread to post this in. I haven't been into the community for a while. This is my first time logging in for quite some time. Could be two years maybe. My last cube purchase was in mid 2014, until earlier this week when I got a Gans 356 Air. I enjoy it a lot.

I just thought I'd mention this: I want to get back into competing and into this community with my few previous friends so I want to keep this account. The problem is that a while before the start of the mega hiatus, I was going through major changes. I am transgender and would prefer not to keep the username Jim. Is it possible to have a username change on here? I also want to do the same for my WCA profile. If I found out how to do the former before anyone responds, I'll edit this post.

Anyway, hello everyone. It's nice to be back.

EDIT: I have discovered how to change my username.


----------



## Dom (Jan 16, 2017)

Jim said:


> Anyway, hello everyone. It's nice to be back.


I'm glad you're back. Welcome. What name do you go by?


----------



## Fire Cuber (Feb 2, 2017)

I assume, if all non-personal discussion on this it put here, this should be "stickied". Though, if it really is going to be "stickied" the thread must be revamped to organize the posts.

Anyway, thank you to whoever gave valuable information in this thread, I can't thank them personally one-by-one.


----------



## babu2014 (Feb 24, 2017)

Yo, I haven't been cubing in the past 2 years and I want to return. Anyone have any tips about returning? I averaged sub 25 before I stopped and now I average sub 30. Main is meiying. (I am not up to date with latest cubes as I did not participate in any community news).


----------



## shadowslice e (Feb 24, 2017)

Welcome back!


----------



## 4Chan (Jun 10, 2017)

I am losing my mind


----------



## YouCubing (Jun 10, 2017)

4Chan said:


> I am losing my mind


me too
i wish you well and dont die thanks


----------



## Underwatercuber (Jun 10, 2017)

4Chan said:


> I am losing my mind


Please don't. We need your amazing mind to keep the cubing community alive.


----------



## adimare (Jun 10, 2017)

1. Picked up cubing in 2009.
2. Decided to go to a competition in 2011, was probably averaging ~1 min at the time but decided to prepare a lot for it because I'd be the first Costa Rican to ever participate and I didn't want the NR to be too embarrassing.
3. Learned full PLL and OLL in ~2 weeks, wasn't too good at recognizing the different cases by the time the competition came so I got pretty inconsistent times, best was 20.72.
4. Quit for a few years.
5. Sort of got back in 2015, got curious about learning different methods and BLD, dropped it again fairly quickly.
6. Don't think I solved a single cube in 2016.
7. NR got beaten this year by two competitors with 11.xx solves, and for the first time there'll be a competition in Costa Rica this year so I got a bit interested again.

Averaging ~16 now, and there's a bunch of sub-10 kids now so I don't think I'll bother, but if I put some effort into it I might give them a run for their money in 3BLD.


----------



## FastCubeMaster (Jun 10, 2017)

4Chan said:


> I am losing my mind


Go for a 20 minute run


----------



## willtri4 (Jun 10, 2017)

Sort of making a comeback after about a year off. I sold nearly all my cubes so basically just doing 3x3 right now


----------



## dboeren (Jun 11, 2017)

Just got back into cubing after a couple years away. Forgot much of my Roux, and my old notes assume more experience than I now possess so I can't understand some parts anymore. My general pattern is to learn to solve, do cubing for a few months, and then fall out of it again.

Took me one long evening to get back to being able to solve without crib notes, although in some cases I have to resort to slower cycling methods if I don't remember the more direct algorithm. My goal over the next few days is to finish re-learning the last few algorithms and once I have that smooth do some timed solves to see just how rusty I am now...


----------



## StachuK1992 (Jun 12, 2017)

4Chan said:


> I am losing my mind


losing?


----------



## 4Chan (Jun 13, 2017)

StachuK1992 said:


> losing?



AYEEEE IT MACHU STACHUUUU
I NEVER THOUGHT ID SEE YOU HERE

MY BROOOOO WHAT UPPPP
YES I HAVE LOST MY MIND


----------



## Torch (Jan 2, 2018)

hi


----------



## S4sami (Jan 22, 2018)

I've not been cubing in quite a long time, what signifigant changes have happened since then?


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Jan 22, 2018)

Cubing WR has gotten better. Gan Air SM is new best cube. Mass produced 17x17 and a non mass produced 33x33. Max is close to Feliks.

Anything I missed guys?


----------



## Cubing Cavies (Jun 6, 2018)

So I used to cube back in late 2016 Early 2017, But somewhere around may 2017 I stopped cubing. I recently wanted to get back into it but I don't really know how. Any suggestions as to where I should start again?


----------



## LightFlame_ (Jun 6, 2018)

try to start solving in your free time. once you become comfortable with your cube, start timing yourself. there is no correct way to do this, but that's how i did it.


----------



## Cubing Cavies (Jun 6, 2018)

LightFlame_ said:


> try to start solving in your free time. once you become comfortable with your cube, start timing yourself. there is no correct way to do this, but that's how i did it.


sounds like a good idea, thanks! (btw cool bfdi pfp)


----------



## cubeshepherd (Jun 6, 2018)

Cubing Cavies said:


> So I used to cube back in late 2016 Early 2017, But somewhere around may 2017 I stopped cubing. I recently wanted to get back into it but I don't really know how. Any suggestions as to where I should start again?


First off, Make sure that you have a method that you like. If you had a method but wanted to switch then now would be the time to do so. Roux ZZ/ZZ-CT, and CFOP seem to be the main methods at the moment.

If you already have a method then I would recommend that you look some things up on it/ask things about things for it. And what I mean by that is if you are stuck at a point on the cube that you wish you were faster/better at then just ask around and help will come. 

With that being said, if you are just out of practice and have gotten pretty slow, then make sure that you do several solves (not even worrying about the time) to just get back in to cubing as a whole. I think that once you start to cube more you, things will start to come back and getting better will not be to hard. Please do ask questions with wherever you have them, and remember to enjoy cubing!


----------



## The Torrent (Oct 14, 2018)

Nobody remembers me, I don’t remember anybody.

I’m back to cubing, sadly my gan cube (is that what it was called, I forgot everything) was broken and I’m back with a 49 second average on a mf3rs2 if that’s what it’s called.

Now I want to come back, just a little depressed that I’ve forgotten so much. Can anyone give any tips about coming back to cubing?

Reading my signature I see my average wa sonly 47 before but that was probably just last I updated. I think I got my average down to about 3”, pb 26 or something like that. I don’t even remember how to do 2x2, 4x4, 5x5... rip...

Wow I own a piramynx too! Wow lol I totally forgot I better go find that!!!


----------



## The Cube Fixer (Nov 28, 2018)

The Torrent said:


> Nobody remembers me, I don’t remember anybody.
> 
> I’m back to cubing, sadly my gan cube (is that what it was called, I forgot everything) was broken and I’m back with a 49 second average on a mf3rs2 if that’s what it’s called.
> 
> Now I want to come back, just a little depressed that I’ve forgotten so much. Can anyone give any tips about coming back to cubing?


May I try to fix your cube?


----------



## Nilsibert (Jun 3, 2019)

Coming back after a few years of not cubing.
Haveto relearn half of OLL, and it's annoying lol, those knight cases...
Anyhow, funnily enough I'm still sub20(was sub15 before I quit), but I'm taking it more casual now, even trying to go color neutral


----------



## Ivan95 (Aug 27, 2019)

It was never supposed to happen. I never planned to learn 3-style. I was happy with M2/OP. Had you asked me a year ago if I would ever learn 3-style, the answer would’ve been definitely not. Cubing was never supposed to be something so serious that I would dedicate months to just to get faster. It was supposed to be a hobby. Something I enjoy doing, something that would relax me after a long day. It used to be that and I used to love that. I didn’t care about times, I was just solving. Obviously that meant that I wasn’t very fast, but I didn’t mind, because it was fun. I even managed to get few NRs along the way, even though I never really tried that hard, so it was a nice bonus. What I realize now is that, the moment I decided I should learn 3-style I made an unconscious decision to kill my cubing career. The moment that I started to feel that I need to actively practice, to try to get good, it stopped being a hobby. It started to become something that would frustrate me, something that would make me angry and stressed out. That’s not what I wanted from my hobby. Not just that, but it started to take up way too much of my time. Some other things I enjoyed, I stopped doing, because of cubing. It just didn’t feel right. 

It was a quick decision and even though I do feel kind of sad, I also feel relieved and more importantly, my gut is telling me it’s the right decision, as well as the right time to make such a decision. The moment it stopped being fun is the moment I knew I had to stop.

I don’t hate cubing, I’ll never hate it, it will always be something special for me and I will most likely still go to comps, but from now on just as a spectator (and possibly judge), but not as a competitor. It was a quick decision, but it wasn’t an easy one, but like I said, it does feel like a right decision. So, that’s all from me, as far as the cubing goes, maybe I’ll catch you somewhere else.
And yes, I’m aware that I’m not the first person to quit cubing, but I just felt like I needed to say these things, so I hope I didn’t waste too much of you time.

Take care and be happy.

Btw this is some of my blind stuff, someone might find it useful 
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/13RT4VnQLAZyZVoK7UqUfk8fvid5AKW-Y5CPYTN3n0h4/edit?usp=sharing

Also, here's a picture of Feliks getting drunk with Mario and Luigi (to me it looks like Feliks)


----------



## Micah Morrison (Aug 27, 2019)

I feel like there's no reason to stop competing at competitions though


----------



## Owen Morrison (Aug 27, 2019)

you could try taking a break for a few months, you'll probably find that by the end of that time you will want to pick up a cube and do some solves.


----------



## CozmicRooster9 (Aug 27, 2019)

I’m afraid to ask what 3-style is.


----------



## Dylan Swarts (Aug 27, 2019)

I always seem to get sad when people quit cubing, ofcourse I get that at some point it might just be enough for some people, I still feel sad about it. Like clicking on someone's profile of old threads and seeing that they were last online around 5 years ago, which could mean they just don't check the forums anymore but okay. 
In my opinion @Ivan95 , do what makes you happy. Maybe it might be to stop learning 3 style/ doing bld or stop cubing. But if you ever feel like picking up a cube again, go for it, because it will be something you want to do, something fun. I currently am learning 3-style, but I think for me it is a small (okay very big) obstacle in the way of doing something I love even better (being good at multi-BLD). Hopefully I said something worth thinking about. Goodluck wherever life may take you!



CozmicRooster9 said:


> I’m afraid to ask what 3-style is.


It is a method for blindsolving where you solve 2 pieces at a time instead of 1 like the beginner's methods. So essentially you'll be doing 11 or so algs instead of 22. There are about 189 algs for corners and around 200 I think for edges.


----------



## BlastKracken7 (May 1, 2020)

Im back. This is my 3rd post since my return to the site and speedcubing in general. I have plans and new thing that i have done. After i left and posted the update on my ZBLL thread about me discontinuing progress, i basically slowly faded out of speedcubing and took i break. I then went over to speed sliding as it caught my interest. My PB for digital 15 puzzle is sub 8! anyway... here is some new pbs of speed cubing i got.

2x2 single: .76 (quick reconstruction):
F' R U F R U F' R2 U2
y2
U2 R U' R'
I honestly think that was it although

I also got some new cubes!

1st package cubes:
Yuxin Little Magic 3x3
Meilon 4x4
Yuxin Little Magic 6x6
YJ magnetic 7x7

2nd round package:
Yuxin Little Magic 5x5 M (it got me 1 second off a pb my 3rd solve with it)
Moyu Redi Cube
and ill just include it, The QiYi Kloski Puzzle

I also started a box collection which helped me with some cube names... (mostly the Yuxin ones)

I now will tell you my plans for a good bit.
I am going to learn the rest of OLL as i never actually finished it. This means i wont start up ZBLL again for a good bit. I promise though i will do it eventually. After which i will learn OLLCP most likely (99% sure) and then probably back to zbll if not something else like the oriented LS.

That is it for now and my next tread will deffinetly be OLLCP because i feel i am close enough done with oll to not have to post it. OH and i also learned like 5 of them one day but i dont remember when. Sorry if i got peoples hopes up by saying i would do ZBLL when i didnt even know full oll. Anyway have a nice day!

Edit: If you guys want me to open an oll progression thread i can. i would count what i have done if you would want me to open one


----------



## Owen Morrison (May 1, 2020)

Welcome back! what are your main events and what do you average in them?


----------



## BlastKracken7 (May 1, 2020)

Owen Morrison said:


> Welcome back! what are your main events and what do you average in them?


uhh probably 2x2 to 5x5....

in 2x2 i average (LITTERALLY) 6 seconds...
in 3x3 its probably 21-23 or 25
4x4 its like 1:40 probably
and 5x5 its like 3 minutes.

I do 6x6 but i dont time myself as i find it a bit too fun to time atm. only reason is becaause i find caged method fun while it is inefficient.


----------



## PizzaCuber (May 16, 2020)

Hey guys, today’s judgment day. I think I’m going to quit ACTIVELY cubing. Notice I say actively. I’m going to keep a few puzzles, mega 3 and maybe 5, but I’m not looking to improve much. The reason, is because I have gotten more hobbies. Cubing is still interesting but it’s getting a little bit repetitive. The one hobby that has overtaken it, is in the spoiler.


Spoiler



Yoyoing. It’s fun what can I say.


 I will still be active on the forums, I will still go to a comp if one ever comes near me (and ronas over). So farewell! I will probably post a thread selling all my cubes but idk yet.

O the secret. I’m cubinwitdapizza. I made an alt because I kinda got mad one day, soooo that’s why every thins been so suspicious between us like the using of ZZ and same average and stuff.


----------



## FinnTheCuber (May 16, 2020)

Totally get it. Ive been into yoyoing before. its SO fun. What yoyo do you have and where did you buy it from?


----------



## PizzaCuber (May 16, 2020)

FinnTheCuber said:


> Totally get it. Ive been into yoyoing before. its SO fun. What yoyo do you have and where did you buy it from?


Lets talk in a dm


----------



## PetrusQuber (May 16, 2020)

Makes sense I guess. Good luck with yoyoing though!



Dylan Swarts said:


> I always seem to get sad when people quit cubing, ofcourse I get that at some point it might just be enough for some people, I still feel sad about it. Like clicking on someone's profile of old threads and seeing that they were last online around 5 years ago, which could mean they just don't check the forums anymore but okay.
> In my opinion @Ivan95 , do what makes you happy. Maybe it might be to stop learning 3 style/ doing bld or stop cubing. But if you ever feel like picking up a cube again, go for it, because it will be something you want to do, something fun. I currently am learning 3-style, but I think for me it is a small (okay very big) obstacle in the way of doing something I love even better (being good at multi-BLD). Hopefully I said something worth thinking about. Goodluck wherever life may take you!
> 
> 
> It is a method for blindsolving where you solve 2 pieces at a time instead of 1 like the beginner's methods. So essentially you'll be doing 11 or so algs instead of 22. There are about 189 algs for corners and around 200 I think for edges.


Extremely relatable.


----------



## Cube Tribe (May 18, 2020)

Hey guys, thanks for everyone who supported me in the past 
Cubing was a wonderful experience that I have been addicted to for the past few years, unfortunately, my parents did their best to stop me and I guessed it finally worked for them, I have no cubes anymore and I can't find any way to get my hands on any cube currently...
I gave up on youtube since my last video only made 100 views compared to other videos that usually make 500+
I also gave up on my discord server 300+ members...
I guess I am slowly gonna lose my progress, but on the other hand, my dad seems to support me to do competitive fortnite, he got me the gear, the keyboard, the mouse and all I need to start grinding esports profesionally!
I honestly don't know what to do, since my parents don't allow me to cube anymore. Thank u so much for reading this and bye bye to all cubers 
I might be back one day when I don't need my parents to buy me cubes.


----------



## tasguitar7 (May 18, 2020)

I'm sorry to hear you won't be cubing anymore. As some encouragement, I have cubed on and off for 10 years, taking breaks of 3 or 4 years at a time, and it always feels natural to come back. One day, you may likely make your way back to the community and I am sure the community will warmly welcome you back when the time comes!


----------



## Username: Username: (May 18, 2020)

Cube Tribe said:


> Hey guys, thanks for everyone who supported me in the past
> Cubing was a wonderful experience that I have been addicted to for the past few years, unfortunately, my parents did their best to stop me and I guessed it finally worked for them, I have no cubes anymore and I can't find any way to get my hands on any cube currently...
> I gave up on youtube since my last video only made 100 views compared to other videos that usually make 500+
> I also gave up on my discord server 300+ members...
> ...



wut? most of us have that upside-down, no gaming, better of doing cubing, anyway, come back shortly.


----------



## CodingCuber (May 18, 2020)

Sorry to hear that you are quitting. I really hope you can come back to cubing in the future. Good luck with your competitive Fortnite then.


----------



## Kauhu (May 18, 2020)

Why won't they let you cube anymore?


----------



## PetrusQuber (May 18, 2020)

Kauhu said:


> Why won't they let you cube anymore?


Dude you should ask them about that.

Will you still be active on here


----------



## Kaneki Uchiha (May 18, 2020)

u can still do virtual puzzles and be online in the community and when u get a cube start again


----------



## AlphaCuber is awesome (May 18, 2020)

Cube Tribe said:


> Hey guys, thanks for everyone who supported me in the past
> Cubing was a wonderful experience that I have been addicted to for the past few years, unfortunately, my parents did their best to stop me and I guessed it finally worked for them, I have no cubes anymore and I can't find any way to get my hands on any cube currently...
> I gave up on youtube since my last video only made 100 views compared to other videos that usually make 500+
> I also gave up on my discord server 300+ members...
> ...


I just want to say all your videos have been doing really well apart from the last one most likely it was just a one off and secondly if your parents are stopping you from cubing you should show them DGcubes seminar on how cubing helped him get into college and also why we cube. if you dont want to cube I am in full support but your parents have no right to stop you doing something that you enjoy and has no negative consequence.


----------



## Cube Tribe (May 18, 2020)

tasguitar7 said:


> I'm sorry to here you won't be cubing anymore. As some encouragement, I have cubed on and off for 10 years, taking breaks of 3 or 4 years at a time, and it always feels natural to come back. One day, you may likely make your way back to the community and I am sure the community will warmly welcome you back when the time comes!


Yeah, hopefully, I'll be back soon 


Username: Username: said:


> wut? most of us have that upside-down, no gaming, better of doing cubing, anyway, come back shortly.


If I can get a cube ofc.. :/


CodingCuber said:


> Sorry to hear that you are quitting. I really hope you can come back to cubing in the future. Good luck with your competitive Fortnite then.


Thank you so much, I honestly really enjoy this cubing community tho 


Kauhu said:


> Why won't they let you cube anymore?


They think it's a dumb/useless hobby...


PetrusQuber said:


> Dude you should ask them about that.
> 
> Will you still be active on here


I'll try my best 


Kaneki Uchiha said:


> u can still do virtual puzzles and be online in the community and when u get a cube start again


Honestly, I didn't like virtual cubes much, physical cubing is just the best...


AlphaCuber is awesome said:


> I just want to say all your videos have been doing really well apart from the last one most likely it was just a one off and secondly if your parents are stopping you from cubing you should show them DGcubes seminar on how cubing helped him get into college and also why we cube. if you dont want to cube I am in full support but your parents have no right to stop you doing something that you enjoy and has no negative consequence.


Thank u so much, yeah.... But in their opinion, it's wasting my time :/


----------



## PetrusQuber (May 18, 2020)

Ask them why they think gaming is better than cubing, turning plastic to pressing plastic and watching a flashing screen.


----------



## brododragon (May 18, 2020)

PizzaCuber said:


> O the secret. I’m cubinwitdapizza. I made an alt because I kinda got mad one day, soooo that’s why every thins been so suspicious between us like the using of ZZ and same average and stuff.


Thnx for telling us! Now that the secret's out, are you gonna use cubingwitdapizza again? Or are you gonna quit the forums, too?


Cube Tribe said:


> Hey guys, thanks for everyone who supported me in the past
> Cubing was a wonderful experience that I have been addicted to for the past few years, unfortunately, my parents did their best to stop me and I guessed it finally worked for them, I have no cubes anymore and I can't find any way to get my hands on any cube currently...
> I gave up on youtube since my last video only made 100 views compared to other videos that usually make 500+
> I also gave up on my discord server 300+ members...
> ...


Man that stinks.


----------



## PizzaCuber (May 18, 2020)

brododragon said:


> Thnx for telling us! Now that the secret's out, are you gonna use cubingwitdapizza again? Or are you gonna quit the forums, too?
> 
> Man that stinks.


Nah, just gonna use this account. Also @Cube Tribe thats interesting. We hope you come back, honestly I wish my parents wanted me to play more video games lol. Good luck!


----------



## MJS Cubing (May 18, 2020)

I'm back. I quit cubing for about a month or two.


----------



## maticuber (May 18, 2020)

I stopped cubing for nearly 10 years, after 2 weeks of practice I improved my times, AMA
I had several south american records back in 2010, after 2011 took a break, went to one competition in 2013 and then I stopped completely.

With the quarantine I got into cubing again and I'm having a blast, the new cubes are amazing and it's really motivating seeing how I remember a lot of algs and my times are more or less the same as before taking the break.



WCA ID: https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/persons/2009MACA01


----------



## Owen Morrison (May 18, 2020)

maticuber said:


> I stopped cubing for nearly 10 years, after 2 weeks of practice I improved my times, AMA
> I had several south american records back in 2010, after 2011 took a break, went to one competition in 2013 and then I stopped completely.
> 
> With the quarantine I got into cubing again and I'm having a blast, the new cubes are amazing and it's really motivating seeing how I remember a lot of algs and my times are more or less the same as before taking the break.
> ...


Welcome back!


----------



## ProStar (May 19, 2020)

PizzaCuber said:


> Nah, just gonna use this account. Also @Cube Tribe thats interesting. We hope you come back, honestly I wish my parents wanted me to play more video games lol. Good luck!



Give us proof


----------



## NevEr_QeyX (May 19, 2020)

I stopped cubing for a couple minutes, It was the hardest decision of my entire life. I think I really changed as a person.


----------



## PizzaCuber (May 19, 2020)

ProStar said:


> Give us proof


Ok let me get on my Other account


----------



## Cubinwitdapizza (May 19, 2020)

Here you go. I’m pizzacuber.


----------



## KingTim96 (May 19, 2020)

I had quit for six years back in like 2014 I think before going in to college and pursuing other hobbies. Got back into it for quarantine and was kinda sad that I stopped cubing for so long tbh. I could've been schnasty  But I am back now! (Back well over a month or two) and have already beaten a couple of my old PBs, so that shows promise!


----------



## Owen Morrison (May 19, 2020)

KingTim96 said:


> I had quit for six years back in like 2014 I think before going in to college and pursuing other hobbies. Got back into it for quarantine and was kinda sad that I stopped cubing for so long tbh. I could've been schnasty  But I am back now! (Back well over a month or two) and have already beaten a couple of my old PBs, so that shows promise!


Welcome back!


----------



## maticuber (May 19, 2020)

KingTim96 said:


> I had quit for six years back in like 2014 I think before going in to college and pursuing other hobbies. Got back into it for quarantine and was kinda sad that I stopped cubing for so long tbh. I could've been schnasty  But I am back now! (Back well over a month or two) and have already beaten a couple of my old PBs, so that shows promise!



I'm kinda in the same boat, my last competition was in 2013 but I stopped cubing in 2011.

All the new hardware is unreal, and the new records are too good to be true.


----------



## KingTim96 (May 19, 2020)

maticuber said:


> I'm kinda in the same boat, my last competition was in 2013 but I stopped cubing in 2011.
> 
> All the new hardware is unreal, and the new records are too good to be true.



Bruh you couldn't have said it better. Magnetic cubes are insane. When I came back, I thought my 2013 cubes were still solid compared to what I thought they'd feel like. Two months later after getting some moyu gts2 4x4 and gts3 3x3, I am in heaven. Everything feels effortless in terms of moving. Crazy hardware. And the competitions look insane! Watching cubing national videos or worlds makes me feel like I am watching the super bowl or something


----------



## maticuber (May 20, 2020)

KingTim96 said:


> Bruh you couldn't have said it better. Magnetic cubes are insane. When I came back, I thought my 2013 cubes were still solid compared to what I thought they'd feel like. Two months later after getting some moyu gts2 4x4 and gts3 3x3, I am in heaven. Everything feels effortless in terms of moving. Crazy hardware. And the competitions look insane! Watching cubing national videos or worlds makes me feel like I am watching the super bowl or something



I think one of the things that impressed me the most was Max Park's relay video that he uploaded the other day, the way he solves 4x4 and 3x3, the cube screaming at 11tps, the dude's a fricking monster.


----------



## ProStar (May 20, 2020)

I am making an official statement: I quit failing at BLD. I am done with it, it's just gotten boring. I'm not going back to it


I sure hope this works


----------



## I'm A Cuber (May 20, 2020)

Here it is: I will quit pretending to love Gan and hate MGC just to get on people’s nerves


----------



## UnknownCuber (Jun 11, 2020)

Like the title describes, I haven't been into cubing news for quite a while, so there's some new stuff that I might not know. Anyone cares to answer:
1. New 3x3 single? Yusheng Du? Who's that?
2. Speedsolving metas are still cfop, zz and roux?
3. Any new notable alg (sub)sets (3x3) in the past year?
4. Other notable news?
Thx guys


----------



## Jam88 (Jun 11, 2020)

UnknownCuber said:


> Like the title describes, I haven't been into cubing news for quite a while, so there's some new stuff that I might not know. Anyone cares to answer:
> 1. New 3x3 single? Yusheng Du? Who's that?
> 2. Speedsolving metas are still cfop, zz and roux?
> 3. Any new notable alg (sub)sets (3x3) in the past year?
> ...


Yusheng du set a 3.47 3x3 single
metas are cfop,roux and zz
max has been dominating


----------



## cuber314159 (Jun 11, 2020)

UnknownCuber said:


> Like the title describes, I haven't been into cubing news for quite a while, so there's some new stuff that I might not know. Anyone cares to answer:
> 1. New 3x3 single? Yusheng Du? Who's that?
> 2. Speedsolving metas are still cfop, zz and roux?
> 3. Any new notable alg (sub)sets (3x3) in the past year?
> ...


Yusheng Du was some Chinese cuber that few people have heard of who averages about 8 who just happened to come up with a really good solution that others didn't and got the world record with it.
Speedsolving metas are still CFOP and roux (and possibly ZZ)
I don't know of any notable alg sets.
other news: Cubers have realised that Gan just release the same cube with minor changes every few months, 6x6 hardware is no longer horrendous with the release of the MGC 6x6x6 and there have been no official Cubing competitions since march sadly.


----------



## PetrusQuber (Jun 11, 2020)

cuber314159 said:


> Yusheng Du was some Chinese cuber that few people have heard of who averages about 8 who just happened to come up with a really good solution that others didn't and got the world record with it.
> Speedsolving metas are still CFOP and roux (and possibly ZZ)
> I don't know of any notable alg sets.
> other news: Cubers have realised that Gan just release the same cube with minor changes every few months, 6x6 hardware is no longer horrendous with the release of the MGC 6x6x6 and there have been no official Cubing competitions since march sadly.


WR for 3x3 ao5 is 5.53 by Feliks, Max Park close behind.
Flagship cubes for 3x3 are Gan 356 XS, Moyu Weilong WR M, Valk Elite, and Dayan Tengyun V2. Qiyi MS line very good for price, lots of good midrange cubes. YJ MGC line dominating bigger cubes, relatively cheap prices for good cubes all the way to 6x6, and soon 7x7. Customisation becoming the norm, interchangeable magnets and springs are usual in flagships.


----------



## AbsoRuud (Jun 11, 2020)

UnknownCuber said:


> Like the title describes, I haven't been into cubing news for quite a while, so there's some new stuff that I might not know. Anyone cares to answer:
> 1. New 3x3 single? Yusheng Du? Who's that?
> 2. Speedsolving metas are still cfop, zz and roux?
> 3. Any new notable alg (sub)sets (3x3) in the past year?
> ...


1. This is Yusheng Du: https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/persons/2015DUYU01
2. Yes.
3. No.
4. Budget cubes are people's mains now.


----------



## UnknownCuber (Jun 11, 2020)

Thanks guys for the news


----------



## Jam88 (Jun 11, 2020)

no problem


----------



## NeoBridgeburn (Jun 27, 2020)

Hey guys, it's been a tough day. I have realised that cubing is becoming unhealthy. It's all I think about now, and I can barely do anything else, and also, if I don't get in at least 70 solves, I start hating myself. What I need now is reasons to stay, because I fear that if I stop for a while, I won't be able to come back. I really love cubing, but maybe it's best if I leave. I really don't want to, but I dunno, maybe I should leave. I don't know why I felt like posting this, but I know the community will convince me to stay. So go ahead. Make my day.


----------



## EvanTheCuber (Jun 27, 2020)

i had the same feeling man, then I got interested in big cubes and new cubes, it brought me back. maybe get better cubes?


----------



## ep2 (Jun 27, 2020)

If you feel it's become unhealthy, maybe you should take a break. It's supposed to be fun and you're supposed to feel a sense of accomplishment. If you've lost that, take a break, and you can always come back to it in a few weeks or months.


----------



## Micah Morrison (Jun 27, 2020)

I have five suggestions:

1. Just solve every once in a while (or a couple times a day) for fun, don't worry about your times, or how many solves you do

2. Realize that 70 3x3 solves really should only take 30-45 minutes depending on how fast you are

3. Get into different events, they can often be really fun and they're not just the same thing over and over again.

4. Take a break for a few weeks or so

5. Quit cubing altogether


----------



## Owen Morrison (Jun 27, 2020)

I think that you should either get into a new hobby to have alongside cubing so you aren't thinking about one thing all the time and so you can have a couple things you enjoy doing. Or you should take a break from cubing for a couple weeks or maybe longer.


----------



## PetrusQuber (Jun 27, 2020)

nairismic said:


> Hey guys, it's been a tough day. I have realised that cubing is becoming unhealthy. It's all I think about now, and I can barely do anything else, and also, if I don't get in at least 70 solves, I start hating myself. What I need now is reasons to stay, because I fear that if I stop for a while, I won't be able to come back. I really love cubing, but maybe it's best if I leave. I really don't want to, but I dunno, maybe I should leave. I don't know why I felt like posting this, but I know the community will convince me to stay. So go ahead. Make my day.


Ah... This is called addiction. Simple solution, try taking a break. Don’t hate on yourself, force yourself to spend time on other things too. Try get another hobby, I like playing Minecraft too, as well as reading books. Be more active on here, that will stop you actually cubing as much. It’s fine to take a break, but do come back - set a reminder or start taking frequent breaks, and getting longer everytime. If you don’t enjoy cubing, try new events. And listen to other people’s advice too.

Please don’t quit cubing, you don’t need to quit to get rid of the unhealthiness, you need a break, or some advice from here.
Wish you luck 



Edit: Also you can still be active in the community while you take a break.


----------



## PizzaCuber (Jul 9, 2020)

Hi. I did some solves today, got a 12 surprisingly. How’s everyone been?


----------



## Nmile7300 (Jul 9, 2020)

PizzaCuber said:


> Hi. I did some solves today, got a 12 surprisingly. How’s everyone been?


Hey! I've been good, doing Megaminx and big cubes currently.


----------



## PetrusQuber (Jul 9, 2020)

Still stuck at 13 for 3x3, taking 3x3 break. Got into other events, I’m liking Mega and Squan


----------



## Zubin Park (Jul 9, 2020)

I'm doing well. Just pulled multiple 6's during my ao50, which is nice for 3x3. Working on Redux for 5x5 since I switched from Yao. Other than that, and the face that I suck at OH, pretty good.


----------



## Owen Morrison (Jul 9, 2020)

PizzaCuber said:


> Hi. I did some solves today, got a 12 surprisingly. How’s everyone been?


Gj! i have been pretty good, I dropped my megaminx times from 1:45 to 49 this past month and a half.


----------



## Nmile7300 (Jul 9, 2020)

Owen Morrison said:


> Gj! i have been pretty good, I dropped my megaminx times from 1:45 to 49 this past month and a half.


I like how you say that so coolly like it's nothing.


----------



## fun at the joy (Jul 9, 2020)

Owen Morrison said:


> from 1:45 to 49


your signature said sub-1:15 for months before you started improving
?


----------



## Nmile7300 (Jul 9, 2020)

fun at the joy said:


> your signature said sub-1:15 for months before you started improving
> ?


He didn't practice for a while, at one point he was at 1:15, but when he actually came back to Megaminx he was a lot slower.


----------



## Owen Morrison (Jul 9, 2020)

fun at the joy said:


> your signature said sub-1:15 for months before you started improving
> ?


Yeah I was sub 1:15 at one point, and I was too lazy to edit it to say I got worse


----------



## LukasCubes (Sep 13, 2020)

You heard it, I am back and i quit waterman. As you all know I have been banned as RussoKyoober and rejected as Lukas Herrell, but I finally found the old password to this account so you know what that means! Tommorrow I will start a new quest. I have no idea what its on but it will be a new quest to something. Whatever im back yall.


----------



## Hazel (Sep 13, 2020)

LukasCubes said:


> You heard it, I am back and i quit waterman. As you all know I have been banned as RussoKyoober and rejected as Lukas Herrell, but I finally found the old password to this account so you know what that means! Tommorrow I will start a new quest. I have no idea what its on but it will be a new quest to something. Whatever im back yall.


Was the RussoKyoober account on this website? I'm fairly sure that would count as ban evasion.


----------



## LukasCubes (Sep 13, 2020)

Aerma said:


> Was the RussoKyoober account on this website? I'm fairly sure that would count as ban evasion.


I was RussoKyoober, I was banned 5 minutes after my first post on it. Also I got rejected yeaterday as Lukas Herrell so I counldnt post.


----------



## Owen Morrison (Sep 13, 2020)

LukasCubes said:


> You heard it, I am back and i quit waterman. As you all know I have been banned as RussoKyoober and rejected as Lukas Herrell, but I finally found the old password to this account so you know what that means! Tommorrow I will start a new quest. I have no idea what its on but it will be a new quest to something. Whatever im back yall.


I don't remember anyone on this forum named RussoKyoober or Lukas Herrel. But anyway, welcome back!


----------



## LukasCubes (Sep 13, 2020)

Owen Morrison said:


> I don't remember anyone on this forum named RussoKyoober or Lukas Herrel. But anyway, welcome back!


RussoKyoober was banned on august 15th, you joined on august 16th


----------



## Nmile7300 (Sep 13, 2020)

LukasCubes said:


> RussoKyoober was banned on august 15th, you joined on august 16th


He joined on August 16th, 2019.


----------



## LukasCubes (Sep 13, 2020)

Nmile7300 said:


> He joined on August 16th, 2019.


oh sorry lol


----------



## TheSlykrCubr (Sep 13, 2020)

Welcome back!


----------



## LukasCubes (Sep 13, 2020)

TheSlykrCubr said:


> Welcome back!


thx bud


----------



## PetrusQuber (Sep 13, 2020)

nairismic said:


> Hey guys, it's been a tough day. I have realised that cubing is becoming unhealthy. It's all I think about now, and I can barely do anything else, and also, if I don't get in at least 70 solves, I start hating myself. What I need now is reasons to stay, because I fear that if I stop for a while, I won't be able to come back. I really love cubing, but maybe it's best if I leave. I really don't want to, but I dunno, maybe I should leave. I don't know why I felt like posting this, but I know the community will convince me to stay. So go ahead. Make my day.


Anything happening?


----------



## NeoBridgeburn (Sep 15, 2020)

PetrusQuber said:


> Anything happening?


Well I saw what was said about having an alternate hobby, so I got back into musicals which was a great decision to be honest. I joined a bunch of new Discord severs (for like DC and Brooklyn Nine Nine) and I've been passively observing the forums one for the most part. I also started playing Among Us and Infinite Tiles. I have done a few sessions, and I did a month of Roux to get a fresh mindset(I probably only did 1000 solves that entire month) which was fun. And I was back to doing serious solves around two weeks ago and then stopped for around two days (because DC Fandome). I think I'm back now. Just hope my Among Us 'addiction' won't affect my times that much.


----------



## PetrusQuber (Sep 18, 2020)

Hey.


Spoiler: PS



This isn’t a goodbye if you’re wondering
Plus, intros felt like the best place to post.


I’ve been pretty active on this forums for a while now, since my joining in June 2019. And in a few days, the anniversary for my Petrus thread will be passing. I’ve just wanted to say thank you. I don’t have many real life cubing friends, and they only cubed for a while before losing interested. This forum is the single most active area in my social media life, and honestly, it pushes me to keep going, accompanied by my thread. Like, when I set goals every week, it reminds me that I have a target, something I should be working on. And if I don’t complete it, I start feeling guilty . It’s really fun to be able to interact with other cubers, you guys, across the world, and over the months I’ve spoken to a lot of people, some of them I’ve helped, some of them, they’ve helped me, and some of them just wanted to hang around.
If you’ve noticed, I rarely have breaks in my line of trying to break sub 8 Petrus. Most only last a few days, and even then I still pick up cubes and spam algs frequently. And I’ve kind of been getting less motivated over the last month. Heck, I forgot I even had a cube the other day, and I didn’t touch one for several days. I frequently struggle to finish my goals, such as completing guides, doing competitions. Part of this is school, but not all of it is. And slow progress is also a factor. I averaged 13-14 in April. 5 months later, I’m still averaging 12.
You can see where I’m going.

I’m taking a proper break from cubing.
I’ve heard that’s what a lot of people do when they start feeling less motivated - that or try new things, such as buying new puzzles or learning new methods. Plus I feel like I seriously need a break - it’s been over a year of pretty much non stop cubing, and I need to get into school life for a bit at least.
It’ll probably be for a few weeks.

But I’ll still be active on the forums during that time, in case you’re wondering. Actually, that’s kind of getting less active too. My first 1000 messages came super fast, within a few months, but I’m still not over 3K messages yet, over a year later (though people seem to like my posts and I have lots of reactions). I mean I guess all forumers get less active as time goes on. I remember so many now inactive members from my early intro days, and even people like @ProStar and @brododragon are slowing down too. That’s more of a gradual thing and I guess school did have a part to play in that. But yeah, I’m still around, will still post.
So.
I’m going to cube for a few more days, want to do something, then I’m starting the break from Monday.


Plus, for the anniversary of my Quest thread, I’ve got a video planned, and on the weekend I will post some last solves video.
Peace


----------



## Nir1213 (Sep 18, 2020)

hope you do good in your break 

also you should put a spoiler this is *big*


----------



## Skewb_Cube (Sep 18, 2020)

Welcome to the Forums! just kidding... Hope you get motivated and have a nice break!


----------



## BenChristman1 (Sep 18, 2020)

I’m not sure how to react to this. Hopefully you’ll have more motivation when you start cubing again!


PetrusQuber said:


> I mean I guess all forumers get less active as time goes on. I remember so many now inactive members from my early intro days, and even people like @ProStar and @brododragon are slowing down too.


I’m just gonna point out that I’ve been playing on the forums longer than both of them, have less messages and reaction score, but I haven’t slowed down one bit.


----------



## PetrusQuber (Sep 18, 2020)

Skewb_Cube said:


> Welcome to the Forums! just kidding... Hope you get motivated and have a nice break!


You couldn’t get rid of the prefix


----------



## Skewb_Cube (Sep 18, 2020)

PetrusQuber said:


> You couldn’t get rid of the prefix



No, I couldn't


----------



## ArbishAli (Sep 18, 2020)

I don't know what I should say.

You will get sub 8 very soon. I am seeing the future.


----------



## Jam88 (Sep 18, 2020)

PetrusQuber said:


> Hey.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: PS
> ...


I read this: Oh no, PetrusQuber is quitting
I read the spoiler: Thank Erno Rubik

anyway hope your motivation comes back soon and good luck with reaching sub-8


----------



## RiceMan_ (Sep 18, 2020)

I know how you feel i just returned from my 4 month break. its good to take a break when your not motivated.


----------



## CyoobietheCuber (Sep 18, 2020)

I hope you have a good break.


----------



## Nmile7300 (Sep 19, 2020)

Yeah breaks are good for you, so have a good break @PetrusQuber!


----------



## EngiNerdBrian (Sep 19, 2020)

Good luck with your break. I’ve found your progress thread quite entertaining over the last year.


----------



## brododragon (Sep 19, 2020)

Umm it seems that we are just doing smiles

On a more serious note, I break most of my records right after breaks. Hope you can break a few!


----------



## PetrusQuber (Oct 5, 2020)

FinnTheCuber said:


> Totally get it. Ive been into yoyoing before. its SO fun. What yoyo do you have and where did you buy it from?





PizzaCuber said:


> Lets talk in a dm


@PetrusQuber would like to know your yoyo.

I was reading through one of these while I was taking a break, found an old toy yoyo and kind of got into it. I bought a Replay Pro unresponsive, and yeah.


----------



## MJS Cubing (Oct 5, 2020)

I was lying the first time I posted on this thread. I am actually back this time.


----------



## NeoBridgeburn (Oct 6, 2020)

Imagine if PetrusQuber, probably one of the most iconic cubing figures (well not cubing celebrities just someone really social on cubing platforms. So a cubing figure.) ever quit. That would serioulsly make me sad.


----------



## DerpBoiMoon (Dec 7, 2020)

I've been taking a break for a while, checking this site every once in a while. 

Now here's the point of the thread. I've been away for I think 9 months. So I'm kind of confused with the new things happening. What's a GAN monster? Has the new xman bell been released, and how does it compare to the original? Now there's a new YJ mgc?

Could someone fill me in on what's new?

Also have any records been changed?


----------



## Zain_A24 (Dec 7, 2020)

DerpBoiMoon said:


> Also have any records been changed?


New SQ1 World Record (not sure when it was/how long ago it was)

Bell V2M is good and most say better than the V1 with it's new magnet adjustment features.

MGC Repulsion 3x3, a new 3x3 with repelling magnets at 45 degrees.

GAN have a series called Monster Go which is their training puzzles.

Also welcome back.

Other updates:
GAN have made a pyraminx and an upcoming skewb, as well as their 2020 flagship the 11M Pro which is very good.

MoYu made a WRM megaminx a while back with ridges (which defeats the purpose of WR)
They have also released some cool non wca puzzles, a WRM 2020 and RS3M 2020 which has been the best selling puzzle of 2020. They have also made a 4x4 and 2x2 to go with the RS 2020 line.

Qiyi have made a Shadow V2M 6x6, along with updating their "Qi" budget series from a while back. They also made an XMAN 2x2 with adjustable magnets releasing in a week or 2.

YuXin have worked on their Huanglong line making a flat 13x13, the biggest one without pillowing.

YJ are working on their MGc line as well as releasing a mini series known as the Zhilong series consisting of 3x3 to 5x5.

DaYan have released a Guhong v4m at 56mm light weight and low price.

I'll update this if I think of anything else.


----------



## rubik2005 (Dec 7, 2020)

GAN released a cheap line of "Monster Go" cubes intended for beginners. They have trainer cubes where you can practice things like the first layer and F2L. There are also two normal 3x3s, a non-magnetic and magnetic version.

Yes, the X-man bell v2 has been released, and it features adjustable magnets! I haven't seen many reviews, but people do seem to like it.

The YJ Repulsion is a cube where instead of the magnets attracting each other, they repel, causing them to push away. 

There have been a bunch of online competitions, and I think Tymon Kolasinski broke the pyraminx average WR. However, it is not official. Feliks got a 3.33 (unofficial), and Max has also been getting 3s with the new Rubik smart cube. 

I'm sure I forgot many things, but people can add to the list. Hope this helps!


----------



## MJS Cubing (Dec 7, 2020)

There is now a mandatory rule that your pfp must have a santa hat on it (I’m kidding). Unfortunately, some members have died, including @brododragon and @ProStar @MJS Cubing  although the last 2 are active now active now.
Edit:Nvm you can’t tag yourself...
Also some useful info: Qiyi clock is the first good clock, Gan is making a skewb, and a new Gan 3x3 came out and the Gan simps are going crazy.


----------



## Josh_ (Dec 7, 2020)

Don’t forget the qiyi clock


----------



## BenChristman1 (Dec 7, 2020)

MJS Cubing said:


> There is now a mandatory rule that your pfp must have a santa hat on it (I’m kidding). Unfortunately, some members have died, including @brododragon and @ProStar @MJS Cubing  although the last 2 are active now active now.
> Edit:Nvm you can’t tag yourself...
> Also some useful info: Qiyi clock is the first good clock, Gan is making a skewb, and a new Gan 3x3 came out and the Gan simps are going crazy.


That’s the wrong MJS Cubing lol


----------



## MJS Cubing (Dec 7, 2020)

BenChristman1 said:


> That’s the wrong MJS Cubing lol


Lol Yeah I know that.


----------



## brododragon (Dec 7, 2020)

MJS Cubing said:


> There is now a mandatory rule that your pfp must have a santa hat on it (I’m kidding). Unfortunately, some members have died, including @brododragon and @ProStar @MJS Cubing  although the last 2 are active now active now.
> Edit:Nvm you can’t tag yourself...
> Also some useful info: Qiyi clock is the first good clock, Gan is making a skewb, and a new Gan 3x3 came out and the Gan simps are going crazy.


wdym


----------



## abunickabhi (Dec 18, 2020)

I am planning to quit learning letter quads as I have made the entire list of 100k. I will focus more on getting fingertrickable 10.5 STM UF5 algs, and letter quads PAO. Letter quads will definitely help improve BLD memo. I started making up letter quads in 2017, and I am finally quitting it as I have completed it, R' u' F2 E R E2 R' F2 U R.


----------



## ribbon method (Dec 25, 2020)

Im sorry guys. I was spamming and now I've learned my lesson please forgive me. This is not an alternative account, im the account that spammed. You can even look at the posts I've written


----------



## BenChristman1 (Dec 25, 2020)

Welcome back, I guess. This shouldn’t be a member intro, though, it should be in the I Pause/Return/whatever else it is Thread.


----------



## ribbon method (Dec 26, 2020)

BenChristman1 said:


> Welcome back, I guess. This shouldn’t be a member intro, though, it should be in the I Pause/Return/whatever else it is Thread.


 sorry, its just its been months


----------



## goidlon (Jan 10, 2021)

Well I know a good amount of daily users look at my forum comp posts, that I never stick to it, just wanted to say it is the end of this crap. Edit: why are you guys all reacting with confused?


----------



## cmhardw (Mar 6, 2021)

I haven’t posted in a long time, so I guess that means I’m back. I am still cubing regularly, as much as work and kids will allow at least. I’ve been mainly focusing on big cube BLD and 3x3, but I also still very much enjoy FMC. I miss going to competitions terribly and am excited for the next time I can compete. Hi to all reading this!


----------



## carcass (Mar 6, 2021)

Hey, I know you as the first person to do 6BLD successfully! Welcome back!


----------



## cmhardw (Mar 6, 2021)

Thanks! I’m happy to be back!


----------



## Lazy Einstein (Mar 6, 2021)

I have been cubing regularly since the end of 2020. I am pretty into it for a few months now again.

3BLD is what I do the most. I'll be learning 3style and finishing up my Google document for it in full. 

As for 333/OH, I always mess around with those; especially when I can't 3BLD practice. 
I will be drilling my ZBLLs TH algs and finishing the ZBLL AUF for them. OH is less likely to be practiced. However, if I find myself cubing enough, I'll be changing the TH ZBLLs algs that are a bummer for OH. 
If cubing becomes a regular thing again for me, I'll be adding 4/5BLD in there as well too. Loving BLD, it's amazing.

Now, I need to find all the new 3BLD, ZBLL, and ZZ resources that came into existence since the end-2017ish when I got frustrated with local cubing competition issues and put down the cube. 
PM me if you got the goods!!!


----------



## NeoBridgeburn (Mar 14, 2021)

Well I left and now I'm back. I've been cubing for a while but I've not been active in the community in months. But the good thing is, I do have other hobbies (definitely not obsessions. hobbies like normal people have) so I've not been completely alone. I'm still just doing 3x3 practice. but I do do OH and virtual cube sometimes. I've also left the superhero community and unlike cubing I don't have plans to return.


----------



## EngiNerdBrian (Mar 14, 2021)

cmhardw said:


> I haven’t posted in a long time, so I guess that means I’m back. I am still cubing regularly, as much as work and kids will allow at least. I’ve been mainly focusing on big cube BLD and 3x3, but I also still very much enjoy FMC. I miss going to competitions terribly and am excited for the next time I can compete. Hi to all reading this!


Welcome back. Your signature made me chuckle a bit!


----------



## EliteCuber (Mar 21, 2021)

So, I’ve decided to come back after my break 

Im averaging low 12s, and have decided to finally learn blind lol


----------



## MJS Cubing (Mar 24, 2021)

Ok so I haven't really been cubing for a while, and I want to catch up on what I missed. I know the Gan timer came out, but other than that I haven't known much since about the start of February.


----------



## SH03L4C3 (Mar 24, 2021)

MJS Cubing said:


> Ok so I haven't really been cubing for a while, and I want to catch up on what I missed. I know the Gan timer came out, but other than that I haven't known much since about the start of February.





> Speedstacks released a teaser of the v5 stackmat (everybody hates it)
> Gan released the cheapest 3x3 smart cube at $35


----------



## PetrusQuber (Mar 24, 2021)

EliteCuber said:


> So, I’ve decided to come back after my break
> 
> Im averaging low 12s, and have decided to finally learn blind lol


Nice


----------



## EliteCuber (Mar 31, 2021)




----------



## EliteCuber (Apr 3, 2021)

yes amaz


----------



## HD Truong Giang (Nov 8, 2021)

Hi, after sometime playing rubik's cube, I decided to stop for a while, until new year


----------



## White KB (Nov 8, 2021)

I've taken a few similar breaks throughout the years, which each helped in their own way.
Hope you improve after returning to cubing.


----------



## CubeRed (Nov 8, 2021)

Sometimes a break I what you need. See you next year!


----------



## hellocubers (Nov 10, 2021)

I return to ZZ.


----------



## Melvintnh327 (Nov 10, 2021)

will take a break for probably a month now, have been really busy on school stuff.


----------



## EngiNerdBrian (Nov 11, 2021)

I’m back after a 3-4 month break due to an extremely busy time with work and home life.

My Home Screen/feed is full of usernames I don’t recognize! I’ve been drilling PLL the last few days and will get back to drilling full OLL again next since that’s what I was working on before my hiatus.

I have a few YT videos planned for my channel too! Even more ideas if I follow through on footage i shot 4+ months ago!


----------



## CubeRed (Nov 12, 2021)

EngiNerdBrian said:


> My Home Screen/feed is full of usernames I don’t recognize!


Probably a few more profiles too. Ducks are everywhere now.


----------



## EngiNerdBrian (Nov 12, 2021)

CubeRed said:


> Probably a few more profiles too. Ducks are everywhere now.


Yeah, what’s with the ducks? Flavor of the week?!?


----------



## CubeRed (Nov 12, 2021)

EngiNerdBrian said:


> Yeah, what’s with the ducks? Flavor of the week?!?


We've caught on and established a kind of "fiction". You'll see what I mean. Go to @White KBs profile and there will be a story there. 11th post of the 2nd page.


----------



## DuckubingCuber347 (Nov 14, 2021)

CubeRed said:


> We've caught on and established a kind of "fiction". You'll see what I mean. Go to @White KBs profile and there will be a story there. 11th post of the 2nd page.


This is completely false! Please, please stop spreading so much false information @CubeRed. What "fiction" are you talking about? The Ducks have been around longer than humans even existed and are real creatures.
Please explain what you mean by that, why you spread so much false information, and why you claim to support the Ducks yet damage them more than almost any other member on the forums.


----------



## CubeRed (Nov 15, 2021)

TheCubingCuber347 said:


> This is completely false! Please, please stop spreading so much false information @CubeRed. What "fiction" are you talking about? The Ducks have been around longer than humans even existed and are real creatures.
> Please explain what you mean by that, why you spread so much false information, and why you claim to support the Ducks yet damage them more than almost any other member on the forums.


Sorry, I might have not made myself clear. I didn't mean to say that ducks are completely false creatures. What I was trying to say was about whitekbs story he wrote on his profile. I didn't provide enough information in my previous post and I have not worded my sentence well. I am sorry for the misunderstanding, I will be more informative and clear in future posts.


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Nov 16, 2021)

Some of you might know that from time to time I stop visiting the forum for personal reasons. I have good friends here, the community is great, but sometimes we have to make sacrifices to improve in other areas. The forum is affecting me again and it's time to take a break. I won't be so active anymore and I wish you guys understand.

Thanks so much for the friendship and good laughs we had. But I have to stay away from the forum for real to focus on the most important things.

@SH03L4C3 this is your time to shine! I believe you can surpass my reaction score in no time. ;-)


----------



## cuberswoop (Nov 16, 2021)

Filipe Teixeira said:


> Some of you might know that from time to time I stop visiting the forum for personal reasons. I have good friends here, the community is great, but sometimes we have to make sacrifices to improve in other areas. The forum is affecting me again and it's time to take a break. I won't be so active anymore and I wish you guys understand.
> 
> Thanks so much for the friendship and good laughs we had. But I have to stay away from the forum for real to focus on the most important things.
> 
> @SH03L4C3 this is your time to shine! I believe you can surpass my reaction score in no time. ;-)


Wait is this forever?

EDIT: Can't see his profile any more


----------



## CubeRed (Nov 17, 2021)

Filipe Teixeira said:


> Some of you might know that from time to time I stop visiting the forum for personal reasons. I have good friends here, the community is great, but sometimes we have to make sacrifices to improve in other areas. The forum is affecting me again and it's time to take a break. I won't be so active anymore and I wish you guys understand.
> 
> Thanks so much for the friendship and good laughs we had. But I have to stay away from the forum for real to focus on the most important things.
> 
> @SH03L4C3 this is your time to shine! I believe you can surpass my reaction score in no time. ;-)


Nooooo we need your jokes Filipe!!


----------



## DuckubingCuber347 (Nov 17, 2021)

Filipe Teixeira said:


> Some of you might know that from time to time I stop visiting the forum for personal reasons. I have good friends here, the community is great, but sometimes we have to make sacrifices to improve in other areas. The forum is affecting me again and it's time to take a break. I won't be so active anymore and I wish you guys understand.
> 
> Thanks so much for the friendship and good laughs we had. But I have to stay away from the forum for real to focus on the most important things.
> 
> @SH03L4C3 this is your time to shine! I believe you can surpass my reaction score in no time. ;-)



Definitely the right decision if you think it may be affecting your real life. I hope you can still find time to cube when relaxing and maybe drop by on the forums sometimes even if it's just to lurk.


----------



## HD Truong Giang (Nov 21, 2021)

Hi, I decided to quit forever, going to change to a new hobby-Gundam


----------



## qwr (Nov 21, 2021)

gave up already?


----------



## cuberswoop (Nov 21, 2021)

Well, goodbye then.


----------



## CubeRed (Nov 21, 2021)

Gundams are fun. I know how it's like. Bye!


----------



## LBr (Nov 21, 2021)

HD Truong Giang said:


> Hi, I decided to quit forever, going to change to a new hobby-Gundam


When I did take a break, I never ruled out getting back into it. Actually, I have not been cubing as much recently so have decided to watch comp vlogs to keep into it.
So I’m not saying don’t take a break, I’m just advising you to not absolutely quit


----------



## cuberswoop (Dec 7, 2021)

I am quitting the forums for a while. It has been having a negative effect on my life for a while now. I may be back in a week, or a month. I don't know. Adios for now.


----------



## Eli Apperson (Dec 7, 2021)

cuberswoop said:


> I am quitting the forums for a while. It has been having a negative effect on my life for a while now. I may be back in a week, or a month. I don't know. Adios for now.


We will miss you!


----------



## HD Truong Giang (Dec 10, 2021)

cuberswoop said:


> Well, goodbye then.


not yet, have no passion anymore.


----------



## cuberswoop (Dec 14, 2021)

Alright... I'm back for now. I may take another break for another amount of time, but for now, I think I'll be staying.


----------



## stylo (Dec 19, 2021)

Hello all, intermittent cuber here. I've returned to cubing as a change of pace from learning guitar/singing/songwriting. Much easier to improve at cubes  Music has given me a new mindset on how to improve.
I never took cubing very seriously or connected with community, I just picked it up from an Asian kid in high school (i'm desi) and came back to it three years ago, and again now.

I'm still not planning on taking it too serious (music comes first) but it is an enjoyable hobby so maybe I will aim for sub-30 Roux. Appreciate any tips on progress / lubing / avoiding RSI.


----------



## CyoobietheCuber (Feb 22, 2022)

I used to be active on these forums about two years ago, but I have kinda left the cubing community because of school and other hobbies. Because of this I have not catched up on everything. 

So what have I missed these years? 
Are there any new WRs?
Any new WCA puzzles?


----------



## Puzzlerr (Feb 22, 2022)

lot's of new WRs, you can go check the WCA website. There is not any new WCA puzzles but feet was removed. The biggest change is hardware and in the youtube channels I'd say, but I wouldn't know, I've only been cubing for about 9 months.


----------



## BirbBrain (Feb 22, 2022)

yes, lots of new wr like Puzzlerr stated. welcome back tho!


----------



## CyoobietheCuber (Feb 23, 2022)

BirbBrain said:


> yes, lots of new wr like Puzzlerr stated. welcome back tho!


thanks


----------



## BirbBrain (Feb 23, 2022)

CyoobietheCuber said:


> thanks


 glad to have u back


----------



## CyoobietheCuber (Feb 23, 2022)

Another question: Are people from a couple years ago still active? Take the Morrison brothers or Pyjam.


----------



## cuberswoop (Feb 23, 2022)

CyoobietheCuber said:


> Another question: Are people from a couple years ago still active? Take the Morrison brothers or Pyjam.


They lurk.


----------



## Cuber2s (Feb 25, 2022)

CyoobietheCuber said:


> Are there any new WRs?


I know I'm late but there has been 1 wr in 2020, 23 in 2021, and 3 in 2022 so far. Most important wr, 3x3 average is 5.09 now


----------



## CyoobietheCuber (Feb 28, 2022)

Cuber2s said:


> I know I'm late but there has been 1 wr in 2020, 23 in 2021, and 3 in 2022 so far. Most important wr, 3x3 average is 5.09 now


Wow, the WRs are sure changing.


----------



## Godmil (Mar 1, 2022)

Hello, I used to be very active here many years ago. Having not touched a cube in a long time I took a chance on checking out a new-fangled magnetic cube. I couldn't believe how amazing it is. Blows my old Zhang Chi out if the water. Also nice to learn that Coloured cubes are competition legal 

So turns out I forgot almost every OLL/PLL. Spend the last couple of weeks relearning them. Really wanting to be sub-20 cause I never managed that before. Still a way to go though. I can't believe how fast everyone else is now a days


----------



## Cuber2s (Mar 2, 2022)

Godmil said:


> Hello, I used to be very active here many years ago. Having not touched a cube in a long time I took a chance on checking out a new-fangled magnetic cube. I couldn't believe how amazing it is. Blows my old Zhang Chi out if the water. Also nice to learn that Coloured cubes are competition legal
> 
> So turns out I forgot almost every OLL/PLL. Spend the last couple of weeks relearning them. Really wanting to be sub-20 cause I never managed that before. Still a way to go though. I can't believe how fast everyone else is now a days


I've gotten sub 12 in 1 1/2 years so you will achieve your goal very fast, and probably get sub 15/12 in a few months


----------



## MJS Cubing (Mar 2, 2022)

CyoobietheCuber said:


> Another question: Are people from a couple years ago still active? Take the Morrison brothers or Pyjam.


I'm here ig. Might disappear again, we'll see.


----------



## CyoobietheCuber (Mar 11, 2022)

MJS Cubing said:


> I'm here ig. Might disappear again, we'll see.


Ah yes. I remember you.


----------



## Chroma (Mar 20, 2022)

Back on cubing after quitting it for 2 years (since the last budged cube broke), and need some advice or some other people's experience ig?

1. For now, I'd probably do the "beginner how to solve rubik's cube" and the question is, "when" should i try to learn new algorithm such as F2L, PLL, OLL, VLS, etc?

2. Are lube is a should (waterbase and silicon oil lube)? for maglev cube, do I need a weight 5?

3. Any tips on remembering algorithm, like, I always just forget old algorithm everytime i learnt a new algorithm (even if I haven't started to learn it, i felt like i kept forget em)?


----------



## PyrbatNeoxi (Mar 22, 2022)

Chroma said:


> Back on cubing after quitting it for 2 years (since the last budged cube broke), and need some advice or some other people's experience ig?
> 
> 1. For now, I'd probably do the "beginner how to solve rubik's cube" and the question is, "when" should i try to learn new algorithm such as F2L, PLL, OLL, VLS, etc?
> 
> ...


1. a good pattern to follow when starting out is to keep doing the same thing over and over again until you can do it well and consistently, and then when you stagnate, learn something new

so for example, start with beginner's last layer, and then don't learn OLL+PLL until you can do beginner's LL well enough that it comes naturally

if you do too much at once you're going to get overwhelmed and not remember anything, if you do too little you're going to stagnate

(learn PLL, then OLL, then learn some F2L algs for cases you're not good at, before learning anything else. VLS would be a bad/inefficient to focus on for now)

2. use weight 5 for pieces, don't use lube on a maglev core unless you know what you're doing (the point of maglev is to get rid of core friction)

3. i would look up advice on youtube, there's things you can do but they're much better explained with visual examples

if you need to, only focus on one algorithm at a time and remembering when/why you use it, and then move on to the next


----------



## Chroma (Mar 23, 2022)

PyrbatNeoxi said:


> 1. a good pattern to follow when starting out is to keep doing the same thing over and over again until you can do it well and consistently, and then when you stagnate, learn something new
> 
> so for example, start with beginner's last layer, and then don't learn OLL+PLL until you can do beginner's LL well enough that it comes naturally
> 
> ...


but on rs3m maglev, it still gave sound because of the friction to the side part(?)


----------



## cirnov2 (May 13, 2022)

yep, i wasn't active due to school but i am back.

I cube less and less and i kinda gave up on the last step.

But finally, i'm back in the game (now with blue ges!)


----------



## abunickabhi (May 13, 2022)

Yo welcome back!


----------



## Garf (May 13, 2022)

cirno said:


> yep, i wasn't active to school but i am back.
> 
> I cube less and less and i kinda gave up on the last step.
> 
> But finally, i'm back in the game (now with blue ges!)


lleeeeeeettttttttttsssssssssss GO!!!!!!!


----------



## cirnov2 (May 19, 2022)

im not mature enough i think.

see y'all in a few years


----------



## cuberswoop (May 19, 2022)

Mature about what? Cubing? Life? There are a ton of immature people on the forums (@Stock_Fish109)


----------



## cirnov2 (May 19, 2022)

cuberswoop said:


> Mature about what? Cubing? Life?


i think that explains.


Thom S. said:


> Is cross really that underrated, when it's, besides F2L, one of the steps that get the most attention once you reach 10-12 seconds?
> 
> If I use your words, almost no good Method uses Cross, especially not Roux and that is one excellent method.
> 
> Also I know you have been Roleplaying before to bring your points across/to have an excuse to be rude, just drop it, it's a cross isn't even a coherent thought.


i should try to be myself more.
instead of acting like an idiot.


----------



## cuberswoop (May 19, 2022)

cirno said:


> i think that explains.
> 
> i should try to be myself more.
> instead of acting like an idiot.


I see nothing wrong with 1 or 2 people thinking you are stupid. If I quit as soon as someone said I was stupid I would not have joined this wonderful community and no doubt I wouldn't be able to do anything productive for the cubing community.


----------



## cirnov2 (May 19, 2022)

not the first time i wasn't mature on something actually.
also when someone thinks i'm stupid/something else i'm pretty much going through the 5 stages of grief.

edit: maybe i'll not quit after all.


----------



## Timona (May 19, 2022)

cirno said:


> i think that explains.
> 
> i should try to be myself more.
> instead of acting like an idiot.


We can't have fun on a forum for people with a simlar hobby? Must we be 100% formal for everything?


----------



## White KB (May 19, 2022)

cirno said:


> im not mature enough i think.
> 
> see y'all in a few years


I think you're mature



cuberswoop said:


> I see nothing wrong with 1 or 2 people thinking you are stupid. If I quit as soon as someone said I was stupid I would not have joined this wonderful community and no doubt I wouldn't be able to do anything productive for the cubing community.


Yeah, when I started cubing, almost everyone I knew bullied me for cubing and for my faith. Eventually (after almost 2 years), most of them realized that I wasn't going to change who I was and actually started looking up to me for sticking to what I believed in. Now, on the internet, some people look up to me, and some look down on me because I make mistakes -- I'm human, after all. I care about what people think, but only to an extent, which I think is healthy.

EDIT: I'm not just 'human,' I'm also 'Duck.'
Lol @TheCubingCuber347 it has been fixéd


----------



## Tecknet (May 19, 2022)

ehh i went to a local comp and everyone was far from mature to say the least


----------



## Thom S. (May 19, 2022)

Guess I'm the bad guy here. Oops
Well, quitting because I made some criticist remark isn't all that mature at all, is it? What would be mature and big character development is powering through and becoming a stronger person.
Be as immature as you want, I don't actually care(really don't), just when you get called out, don't excuse yourself in character about how it's okay because your rp char is that way.


Tecknet said:


> ehh i went to a local comp and everyone was far from mature to say the least


Probably why I don't go there.




Timona said:


> Must we be 100% formal for everything?


No, I like things formal but nobody here listens to me anyway, it's not a big deal.
Back when I had my other account, Stefan and Kirjava were the most high-profile savage people and still, nobody was forced to be formal, nobody feared anyone. I don't think this changed.


----------



## cirnov2 (May 19, 2022)

Thom S. said:


> don't excuse yourself in character about how it's okay because your rp char is that way


i learned that lesson. also im changing everything. from my name (cirno to no_more_cirno) and profile picture.


----------



## White KB (May 19, 2022)

cirno said:


> i learned that lesson. also im changing everything. from my name (cirno to no_more_cirno) and profile picture.


aw but i liked the old pfp :'(


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (May 20, 2022)

change your profile pic to this to reflect your maturity


----------



## cirnov2 (May 20, 2022)

Filipe Teixeira said:


> change your profile pic to this to reflect your maturity


Okay, that's just mean.

Also i would like to point out,
You are acting as a child. You might say i do too. Because I am.


----------



## Stock_Fish109 (May 27, 2022)

So

idk where to put this but

i back?


----------



## gsingh (May 27, 2022)

why were you gone
did you quit cubing or something


----------



## Stock_Fish109 (May 27, 2022)

gsingh said:


> why were you gone
> did you quit cubing or something


hahaha remember when uh

i uh

spammed the forums with the smiley crying face emoji on that one thread by you

and tcc or someone told me to stop spamming and then i spammed again and i said "ok ban me now"

cough cough


----------



## cuberswoop (May 27, 2022)

Stock_Fish109 said:


> hahaha remember when uh
> 
> i uh
> 
> ...


Good times, good times. I miss the old days.


----------



## Crowned xerxes (Jun 1, 2022)

Its been nearly 10 years since I last picked up a Rubik's cube. A random youtube recommendation has gotten me back into cubing and I am loving it. After 10 years my first average of 5 was 15.1 seconds, which holy crap I was surprised with. Back in the day I was consistently averaging around 10-11 seconds. Anyway, A lot has changed and these new cubes are AMAZING, I am still using my original guhong v1 and will be getting a magnetic cube soon. Hi everyone, I am happy to be back!


----------



## OreKehStrah (Jun 1, 2022)

Crowned xerxes said:


> Its been nearly 10 years since I last picked up a Rubik's cube. A random youtube recommendation has gotten me back into cubing and I am loving it. After 10 years my first average of 5 was 15.1 seconds, which holy crap I was surprised with. Back in the day I was consistently averaging around 10-11 seconds. Anyway, A lot has changed and these new cubes are AMAZING, I am still using my original guhong v1 and will be getting a magnetic cube soon. Hi everyone, I am happy to be back!


Nice, welcome back! It's always shocking to come back from a break and see how much the cubing world has progressed!


----------



## Garf (Jun 1, 2022)

Welcome back, man! The world record average for 3x3 is 5.08, and the single is 3.47.
I feel like you must have been an important person. Jo Nakasima or something?
www.thecubicle.com has a really good selection of puzzles to use and main.


----------



## baseballjello67 (Jul 27, 2022)

Anthony Tindal said:


> Jo Nakasima or something?


You mean Yu Nakajima? Who is Jo Nakasima..........


----------



## cuberswoop (Jul 27, 2022)

baseballjello67 said:


> You mean Yu Nakajima? Who is Jo Nakasima..........


Jo mama


----------



## Garf (Jul 27, 2022)

baseballjello67 said:


> You mean Yu Nakajima? Who is Jo Nakasima..........


Jo Nakasima is a famous Origami artist.
He creates tutorials on how to hold cool things.


----------



## bulkocuber (Jul 27, 2022)

cuberswoop said:


> Jo mama


Oh my god I'm dead


----------



## baseballjello67 (Jul 27, 2022)

cuberswoop said:


> Jo mama


I knew someone would say that. Should have expected it to be you, swoops.

Wow, bulkocuber, never thought you'd do a positive reaction on any of my posts!


----------

